# Wie fangt ihr eure große Aale?



## David23 (1. Februar 2010)

Hallo,
da der Winter ja immer noch vorherrschend ist, und wir beinahe vor lauter Schnee das Nachbarhaus nicht mehr sehen können, bin ich in Gedanken und Träumen schon gewaltig auf BIG EEL Jagd....Also, auf die Jungs die in den Seen "eingesperrt" sind und immense Ausmaße annehmen können...wie fängt ihr die? Welche Köder? Laßt mich an eurem Wissen teilhaben und hilft mir diese furchtbare Warterei ein wenig erträglicher zu machen 

Euer David


----------



## j.Breithardt (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie fängt ihr eure große Aale?*



David23 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> da der Winter ja immer noch vorherrschend ist, und wir beinahe vor lauter Schnee das Nachbarhaus nicht mehr sehen können, bin ich in Gedanken und Träumen schon gewaltig auf BIG EEL Jagd....Also, auf die Jungs die in den Seen "eingesperrt" sind und immense Ausmaße annehmen können...wie fängt ihr die? Welche Köder? Alles was die furchtbare Warterei ein wenig erträglicher macht
> 
> David


 


Sorry,

ich habe noch nie einen gefängt.#d

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## GarstigerKot (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie fängt ihr eure große Aale?*

|good:|muahah:
lol..

probier es mal mit kleinen köfis... oder das gute alte tauwurmbündel verführt auch immer wider gute aale#6
und am besten in die steinpackungen gehen 
mfg


----------



## schrauber78 (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie fängt ihr eure große Aale?*

Mit Leber, Tauwurm, Köfi und viiiiiiiiiieeeeeeeelll Zeit am Wasser.


----------



## David23 (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie fängt ihr eure große Aale?*

Füttert ihr an??


----------



## schrauber78 (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie fängt ihr eure große Aale?*

Wenn ich die Zeit dazu habe ja, ansonsten muss es ohne funzen.


----------



## David23 (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie fängt ihr eure große Aale?*

Welche Montage verwendest du?


----------



## GarstigerKot (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie fängt ihr eure große Aale?*

in steinpackungen immer mit laufpose....und ansonsten eine ganz normal auf grund...und eine mit pose..ich brauch das wippen des knicklichtes:q


----------



## schrauber78 (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie fängt ihr eure große Aale?*

Ich nutze eine Grundmontage mit Anti-Drall-Röhrchen und einem Grundblei.


----------



## Franz_16 (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie fängt ihr eure große Aale?*

Hallo,
die richtig fetten Aale (ü 90cm) unterscheiden sich meiner Erfahrung nach im Verhalten nicht viel von denen in "normaler" Größe (60-80cm).

D.H. wenn die Aale laufen - kanns passieren, dass mal eine richtige Schlange dabei ist - oder halt auch nicht.
Richtig gezielt auf die besonders Großen ist meistens kaum möglich. 

Köder:
Tauwurm:
Geht grundsätzlich überall und fängt sowohl Breitkopf wie auch Spitzkopf! Es gibt Situationen, in denen eher zum Köderfisch oder anderen Ködern zu raten ist z.B. sehr hoher Weißfischbestand.

oder

Köderfisch:
Barsche, Gründlinge und Rotaugen haben mir die besten Erfolge gebracht. Köderfische nicht zu groß wählen (7-10cm ist ideal).

Andere Köder (Leber, Maden, Innereien, Garnelen, Krebsschwänze usw.) können in einzelnen Gewässern sehr gute Erfolge bringen - die beiden oben genannten sollten aber überall funktionieren!

Angelstellen:
Meistens hat man ufernah die besten Erfolge. Aale fressen Kleinfisch, Laich, Schnecken usw. und davon ist in der bewachsenen Uferzone einfach am meisten vorhanden. Viele Angler scheuen sich davor in 1-2 Entfernung zu Angeln - geht mir ähnlich, komm mir da auch irgendwie albern vor -aber das ist meist am erfolgreichsten.

Bei Vollmond, kann man es auch mal oberflächennah im Freiwasser versuchen.

Versuche das Gewässer kennenzulernen, überlege dir, wo die Aale Nahrung finden könnten, wo sie Unterstände haben könnten usw. Außerdem solltest du anhand des Wetters einschätzen können ob eine "Aalnacht" ansteht oder nicht. 

Das ist meiner Meinung nach wichtiger als Köder, Gerät, Montage, Lockstoffe usw.


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie fängt ihr eure große Aale?*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> die richtig fetten Aale (ü 90cm) unterscheiden sich meiner Erfahrung nach im Verhalten nicht viel von denen in "normaler" Größe (60-80cm).
> 
> D.H. wenn die Aale laufen - kanns passieren, dass mal eine richtige Schlange dabei ist - oder halt auch nicht.
> ...





hört sich alles gut an #6 da muss es ja funzen


----------



## Fischhaker (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie fängt ihr eure große Aale?*



schrauber78 schrieb:


> Mit Leber, Tauwurm, Köfi und viiiiiiiiiieeeeeeeelll Zeit am Wasser.


 
Genau so!:q|wavey:


----------



## David23 (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie fängt ihr eure große Aale?*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> die richtig fetten Aale (ü 90cm) unterscheiden sich meiner Erfahrung nach im Verhalten nicht viel von denen in "normaler" Größe (60-80cm).
> 
> D.H. wenn die Aale laufen - kanns passieren, dass mal eine richtige Schlange dabei ist - oder halt auch nicht.
> ...


 

|good:
Bin auch der Meinung, dass man die Schlänger meistens dank guter Gewässerkenntnisse schneller fängt....also meine Aale habe ich immer direkt am Ufer gefangen....

ABER: 
Einen Einwand habe ich (oder besser gesagt Frage):
Warum haben berühmte "Schlangenbeschwörer" wie z.B. John Sidley so viele große Schlangen gefangen??? Sie haben direkt darauf gefischt! Haben die nebenher so viele kleine gefangen?
2. Frage: Benötigt man für Beitkopfaale Stahlvorfach?


----------



## williwurm (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie fängt ihr eure große Aale?*

|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkratmoin moin wie den wen der aal nicht mer zum fischen ist soll doch verboten werden |kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat


----------



## Jeschifisch (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie fängt ihr eure große Aale?*

Ich habe meine größten Aale alle in der Elbe gefangen .Am besten klappte es im Hauptstrom ,voll rein in die Strömung. Der Haken muß Scharf sein ,Größe 1 . Der Aal in der Strömung beißt agressiv. In der Elbe ist Tauwurm der beste Köder . Köderfisch auf Grund ist Top auf Zander . Ich ziehe den Tauwurm mit der Nadel auf ,und die Hackenspitze frei lassen. Es ist Glück wenn mal ein richtig Großer beißt. Petri Jeschifisch


----------



## zanderzone (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie fängt ihr eure große Aale?*

Ich würds mal so versuchen!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AgMPJV3lk6s

Is aber nichts für schwache Nerven ;-)

Und so haben se früher wirklich Aale gefangen!!


----------



## ernie1973 (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie fängt ihr eure große Aale?*

...schade, dass mein Schein die Pferdekopfangelei nicht vorsieht!

...ich würde es machen, wenn ich es dürfte!

;O)

Ernie


----------



## jxrgen W. x T. (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie fängt ihr eure große Aale?*

Hi, im letzten Sommer habe ich doch recht gute Aale gefangen - der größte war 83 cm und ~1200g schwer. Ok es gibt größere - aber in der 1.Saison nach über 10 Jahren war das schon gut.

*Die Angelstelle* die am besten war, liegt am DEK bei Ibbenbüren dort wurde bis vor kurzem gebaut. 4-6m vom Ufer
Meine Überlegung: Durch die Schüttung sind viele Verstecke zwischen den neuen  Steinen das gefällt dem Aal.
Hat aber auch prima funktioniert am Vereinsteich in Teichrosen Nähe (auch prima Versteck), da waren die Aale aber kleiner was vermutlich am Besatz liegt.

*Das Wetter*:  Der Tag sollte  heiß sein 

*Zeit*: Sei um 20:00 Uhr am Kanal - die meisten Bisse hatte ich in der Dämmerung bis nach 24:00 um 1:00 kannst du nach Hause gehen. Am Vereinsteich war der Anfang und das Ende der Beiszeit später.

*Köder*: fetten Tauwurm und ein Stinkewurm (Spring oder Mistwurm)

*Montage*: Pose kurz über Grund, es sollte eine leichte Pose sein damit du  die Bisse früh siehst. Denn wo Verstecke sind kann sich der Aal auch schnell festsetzen.
Auch ein Aal mit rund 60 cm kann sich schon 15 min fest  halten bis du ihn rausholen kannst.
Deswegen Pose  - und lieber zu früh als zu spät anschlagen.  
Auch der größere der beiden Aale auf dem Bild (link unten) hat sich nur den Wurm gepackt und ist soverän weitergezogen. Ein Bissanzeiger hätte nur verhalten gepippt.

*Meine Erfahrung*: ist natürlich nur meine aber versuch es mal - außerdem finde ich Posenfischen besonders in der Nacht besser.
Besonders ist  zu bedenken das ich erst wieder seit einem Jahr zum Angeln gehe. 
In den 10 - 15 Jahren in den ich früher geangelt habe, hatte ich allerdings noch  nie soviel Erfolg (Glück) wie im letzten Jahr auf Aal. Früher habe ich in der Nacht grundsätzlich auf Grund geangelt (auch schon mit elekt. Bissanzeiger usw).



Bilder sind in diesem Beitrag: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=159200


----------



## Franz_16 (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie fängt ihr eure große Aale?*



> ABER:
> Einen Einwand habe ich (oder besser gesagt Frage):
> Warum haben berühmte "Schlangenbeschwörer" wie z.B. John Sidley so viele große Schlangen gefangen??? Sie haben direkt darauf gefischt! Haben die nebenher so viele kleine gefangen?
> 2. Frage: Benötigt man für Beitkopfaale Stahlvorfach?



zu 1)
Wer viele Aale fängt, fängt auch viele "Große".
Man kann nur große Aale fangen, wo es auch Große gibt. 
Wenn es große Aale gibt, fängt man sie auch. 

Meiner Erfahrung nach sind die 3 Sätze eigentlich alles was man zum Großaal-Fang sagen muss. Dass da oftmals viel, viel mehr reininterpretiert wird, liegt daran, dass man mit den 3 Sätzen keinen Artikel schreiben kann und auch kein Sonderheft füllen kann oder dass ich einfach keine Ahnung habe, was natürlich auch durchaus möglich sein kann.


zu 2)
Grundsätzlich reicht für Aal ein stabiles monofiles Vorfach. Neben Aal könnten theoretisch noch Zander oder Wels auf einen Köfi beißen - die sind ebenfalls mit monofil zu bewältigen. 

Problematisch wird es nur bei Hechten - ich habe in meiner ganzen "Aalanglerzeit" genau ein einziges mal einen Hecht nachts auf einen Köderfisch, der eigentlich für einen Aal bestimmt war draufbekommen. 
Statistisch gesehen, ist bei mir persönlich die Chance einen Hecht beim einholen einer Maiskette zu erwischen höher als nachts auf Köfi. 

Das Risiko nachts einen Hecht an den Haken zu bekommen - muss jeder für sich selbst kalkulieren und je nachdem dann ein Stahlvorfach einsetzen, oder halt nicht.


----------



## Pernod (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie fängt ihr eure große Aale?*



David23 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> da der Winter ja immer noch vorherrschend ist, und wir beinahe vor lauter Schnee das Nachbarhaus nicht mehr sehen können, bin ich in Gedanken und Träumen schon gewaltig *auf BIG EEL Jagd....Also, auf die Jungs die in den Seen "eingesperrt" sind und immense Ausmaße annehmen können...wie fängt ihr die? Welche Köder?* Laßt mich an eurem Wissen teilhaben und hilft mir diese furchtbare Warterei ein wenig erträglicher zu machen
> 
> Euer David



Na wenn du in deiner Signatur schon etwas über John Sidley zu stehen hast, wirst du doch wohl sein Buch "Aale - So fängt man die Grossen" kennen. Von wem kann man besser lernen,als vom Meister persönlich?


----------



## David23 (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie fängt ihr eure große Aale?*



Pernod schrieb:


> Von wem kann man besser lernen,als vom Meister persönlich?


 
Da hast du völlig recht! |wavey:Ich habe das Buch aber leider noch nicht , bin aber gerade dabei es zu bekommen...


----------



## David23 (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie fängt ihr eure große Aale?*

@Franz: Absolutes Mega Petri Heil zu deinen wunderschönen "Schlangen"


----------



## KugelBlitz (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie fängt ihr eure große Aale?*

Also meine persönliche Erfahrung mit den "Gross-Aalen" (über 1,5 KG is für mich gross) ist die, das ich solche Fische am ehesten mit Köfi gefangen habe.
Ich nehme in der Regel ca 10cm-12cm lange Rotaugen , schneide den Kopf bis zu den Brustflossen schräg ab und ziehe das ganze dann per Ködernadel so auf das der Haken (Gamakatsu Grösse 2) aus der "Schnittstelle" rausschaut.
Vorfachschnur nicht zu dünn wählen.Nehme selber immer 40er Mono.
Habe schon kapitale Aale verloren weil die das Vorfach durchgescheuert haben. 
Ansonsten bleibt nur zu sagen das auch das keine Garantie dafür ist das man grosse Aale fängt.Aber in der Regel hängen zumindest die besseren.

Hbe aber auch schon Aale von 90+ auf einen  einzigen Rotwurm gefangen oder "kleine" 65er auf 10cm Köfis!

Gruss Tobi


----------



## David23 (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie fängt ihr eure große Aale?*

@Tobi,
wie groß war deine Hauptschnur? Geflochten oder Monofil?
@zanderzone:
du ein Pferdekopf ist nicht so abwägig wie viele meinen, ich weiß von Aalspeizis, die haben zum Beispiel auch mit überfahrenden Igeln angefüttert


----------



## Bassey (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie fängt ihr eure große Aale?*



David23 schrieb:


> Füttert ihr an??



Im See ja, mit Hühnerleber über eine Woche hinweg...


----------



## KugelBlitz (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie fängt ihr eure große Aale?*

@David
Als Hauptschnur verwende ich natürlich Geflecht (17er  Spiderwire)
Angle auf Aal auch nur mit der Grundrute (Sänger Iron Claw Damokles WG bis 80gr) und dann halt mit Tiroler Hölzl.
Als Rollen dienen mir die Spro Hardliner LCS Pro bei denen ich den Freilauf ganz aufdrehe.

Wenn der Fisch nach dem Biss (sind teilweise Runs wie bei nem Karpfen) loszieht warte ich höchstens 30 Sekunden.
Dann gibts nen ordentlichen Anschlag und es gilt erstmal den Aal vom Grund wegzubekommen, also Rutenspitze hoch und ordentlich kurbeln.
Hat sich son dickes Vieh nämlich erstmal in Kraut und Schlamm festgesetzt dann isser so gut wie weg.
Durfte vergangen Juni dabei zusehen wie sich nen verdammt dicker 90+ Aal 2 Meter vorm Ufer in irgendwas festgesetz hat und dann nach nichtmal ner Minute hat das Vieh das 35er Monovorfach durch ständiges Schütteln durchgescheuert.
Also das Vorfach lieber etwas dicker wählen, der Aal ist überhaupt nicht Schnurscheu und stört sich nicht an ner dicken und harten Schnur.
Gruss Tobi


----------



## David23 (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie fängt ihr eure große Aale?*

@ Tobi:
|good:|good:|good:
Tobi, vielen Dank für deine wertvolle Tipps, Frage: wieviel trägt den die 17er Spiderwire?


@ Bassey 
nur mit Hühnerleber oder auch mit anderen "Goodies"; ein Igel war aber nicht dabei,oder???
@ All:Ist das eigentlich verboten?????|kopfkrat


----------



## ELBkaida (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie fängt ihr eure große Aale?*

Sollte nicht gesondert darauf hingewiesen werden, dann nicht.
TW-Talsperren sind solche Fälle.


----------



## David23 (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie fängt ihr eure große Aale?*

|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyesOla, ehrlich???? Also, ich könnte, ist an meínem Vereinsee nichts erwähnt, mal eine überfahrene Frosch oder eine Igel zermahlen und dann als Anfutter ins Wasser schmeißen..oder einen Pferdekopf..hört sich jetzt spaßig an, ist aber ernst gemeint...


----------



## David23 (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie fängt ihr eure große Aale?*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Was ist daran natürlich? Geflecht macht nur Sinn, wenn man den Aal durch ein ausgedehntes Seerosenfeld zerren will... Ansonsten reicht ne starke Mono vollkommen...


 
Wie stark? Wenig oder viel dehnung?


----------



## ELBkaida (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie fängt ihr eure große Aale?*

????????
Ich dachte du meintest Anfüttern allgemein. Keine Ahnung ob du halbe Leichen (Pferdekopf) versenken darfst. Und eh du irgendwelche Frösche u. Igel von der Schnellstrasse sammelst, füttere doch einfach mit Fischstücken an....
Obs auf Aal was bringt u.die sich an eine Futterstelle gewöhnen lassen, kein Plan. Ansonsten einfach am Ansitztag mit gefüllten Futterkorb angeln!


----------



## Stachelritter86 (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie fängt ihr eure große Aale?*

Servus miteinander, 

hier mal ein echt schöner Artikel über John Sidley, in dem auch sein Werdegang und sein Rig dargestellt wird: http://www.fischundfang.de/456,1965/

Ansonsten sind Sidleys Publikationen wirklich empfehlenswert. Hatte mal vor einiger Zeit die Möglichkeit, zwei seiner Bücher in einem Antiquariat durchzublättern - leider waren sie damals für mich unerschwinglich....

Beste Grüße
Markus


----------



## Janussi (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie fängt ihr eure große Aale?*

Moinsen!! Bin auch der Meinung, daß ein dicker Tauwurm oder ein kleiner Kö-Fi  b.z.w  Fischfetzen immer noch der beste Köder auf aal ist!Da kann man den anderen nur zustimmen #6! Ansonsten ist die Art zu Angeln, ja auch von Deinem Gewässer abhängig!
Im See hast Du alle Möglichkeiten. Ob nu mit Pose, je nach Tiefe halt als Fest-oder Laufpose oder mit nem kleinen Blei an anner einfachen Durchlaufmontage. Aber mit ner kräftigen Schnur( 28er-35er Mono oder eine geflochtene mit ähnlicher Tragkraft.Im Fluß mußt Du sehen, was an Blei benötigt wird, damit die Montage an ihrem Platz bleibt! Hast Du grobe Steinschüttung im großen Strom ( Wg 120-200gr ) auf mittlere Distanz (15-35m) rate ich Dir zu einer dehnungsarmen 35er-45er mono oder ner 20er geflochtenen.Über diese Weiten hinaus, würde ich nur starkes Geflecht verwenden, um den evtl. Groooßaal auch auf jeden Fall schnell & sicher über die Steine zu kriegen|supergri .  Also -- Petri heil-- Janussi :q


----------



## David23 (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie fängt ihr eure große Aale?*



Janussi schrieb:


> Moinsen!! Bin auch der Meinung, daß ein dicker Tauwurm oder ein kleiner Kö-Fi b.z.w Fischfetzen immer noch der beste Köder auf aal ist!Da kann man den anderen nur zustimmen #6! Ansonsten ist die Art zu Angeln, ja auch von Deinem Gewässer abhängig!
> Im See hast Du alle Möglichkeiten. Ob nu mit Pose, je nach Tiefe halt als Fest-oder Laufpose oder mit nem kleinen Blei an anner einfachen Durchlaufmontage. Aber mit ner kräftigen Schnur( 28er-35er Mono oder eine geflochtene mit ähnlicher Tragkraft.Im Fluß mußt Du sehen, was an Blei benötigt wird, damit die Montage an ihrem Platz bleibt! Hast Du grobe Steinschüttung im großen Strom ( Wg 120-200gr ) auf mittlere Distanz (15-35m) rate ich Dir zu einer dehnungsarmen 35er-45er mono oder ner 20er geflochtenen.Über diese Weiten hinaus, würde ich nur starkes Geflecht verwenden, um den evtl. Groooßaal auch auf jeden Fall schnell & sicher über die Steine zu kriegen|supergri . Also -- Petri heil-- Janussi :q


 
Vielen Dank...kann man nur zurückgeben#6


----------



## David23 (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie fängt ihr eure große Aale?*

@ ELBkaida: Jetzt war ich schon beim Schlachter und habe den ersten Pferdekopf gekauft
Also Anfüttern auf Aal DAS BRINGTS! Egal ob Fischstückchen oder Wurmschnitten...wenn es an der Nähe eines möglichen Unterstandes ist, dann ist das die Beste Art dicke Aal zu fangen!

@Kaulbarsch: Da die Aalbestände so drastisch zurückgehen ist einfach zum:v

@ Stachelritter86: Super Bericht nicht wahr? Habe den auch schon gefunden und mit viel Aufmerksamkeit gelesen....auch der Satz:
"Sidley würde heutzutage bei ständig schrumpfenden Aalbeständen mehr gebraucht denn je." Denn kann man 5000mal unterstreichen. Wenn ich sehe, wie respektlos manche Menschen mit Aalen umgehen, krieg ich kalte Wut! Auch war Sidley ein guter Angler und nicht ein Angler, dessen Geldbeutel zu dick ist und noch nebenbei eine Busfahrtgesellschaft besitzt!

Ich konnte ein Buch erwerben und warte schon sehnsüchtig darauf!


----------



## David23 (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie fängt ihr eure große Aale?*

Hey Aalangler aller Länder...Wo seid ihr??? Es hat immer noch Schnee


----------



## SaaleFang (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie fängt ihr eure große Aale?*

also ich habe schon in nem fluss nen aal von 105cm gefangen der ist mir während leichtem hochwassers auf nacktschnecken gegangen und nen paar kleinere hinterher (ich denke die schneckrn spült es bei hochwasser in die flüsse und die aale fressen die dann und haufenweise aroma haben die auch noch was sie anlockt) darauf gekommen bin ich als ich den mageninhalt eines abgeschlagenen aals vor ein paar jahren gesehen 
habe und sonst mistwurmbündel und tauwürmer. anfüttern brauch ich nicht da an meiner geheimen stelle i-welche zuflüsse sind die fangzeit ist von 19-22uhr und danach geht nichts mehr also probiers mal aus =)


----------



## The fishwhisperer (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie fängt ihr eure große Aale?*

Hi,

ich fange meine Aale im Kanal und da angle ich meistens auf Grund und ab und zu auf Pose in der Steinschüttung.
Die meisten Fische habe ich auf Grund gefangen und am Tag. Der größte hat Mittag um 14.00 Uhr gebissen bei Sonnenschein und 25 Grad und war geschätzte 90 cm, nur leider ist er kurz vor der landung abgerissen:c.

LG  René#h


----------



## KugelBlitz (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie fängt ihr eure große Aale?*

Verwende deswegen nur noch geflochtene Schnur da ich mir dann immer recht sicher sein kann das Anhieb, egal auf welche Distanz, immer durchkommt.
Ne Dehnungsarme gute Monofile sollte aber auch gut gehen.(Durchmesser mindestens 0,35)
Zum anfüttern auf Aal kann ich leider nix sagen da ich es noch nie gemacht habe bzw. auch ohne genug Aale fange.
Meinen grössten Schleicher (108cm) habe ich vor Jahren an einem heissen Sommertag in der prallen Mittagssonne beim Hechtangeln auf nen knapp 15cm grosses Rotauge gefangen.Und das auch noch direkt an der Oberfläche über 4m Tiefen Wasser.|kopfkrat
Der hammer war aber ne  schwüle August nacht vor 7 Jahren:
Mein Dad und ich haben damals innerhalb von 3 Stunden zusammen 5 Aale gefangen.Und was für welche!Der grösste war 102cm der "kleinste" 90cm.|bigeyes
Die Stelle ist zwar immernoch gut zum Nachtangeln aber sowas hab ich leider nie wieder erlebt.

Gruss Tobi


----------



## David23 (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie fängt ihr eure große Aale?*

Welche Schnüre würdet ihr empfehlen?


----------



## Pernod (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie fängt ihr eure große Aale?*



KugelBlitz schrieb:


> Ne Dehnungsarme gute Monofile sollte aber auch gut gehen.(Durchmesser mindestens 0,35)



Ne 0,30er Shimano Technium reicht auch. Sehr abriebfest.Sehr dehnungsarm.Sehr reissfest.Aber dafür auch sehr drahtig (was mich nicht im geringsten stört)


----------



## firemirl (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie fängt ihr eure große Aale?*

Meine Aale fange ich auf ganz ordinäre Tauwurm/Fischfetzen-Kombi. Hier bevorzugt Barschfilets von 5-6 cm Länge, welche vor einen aufgezogenen Tauwurm auf den Haken kommen.
In der Regel habe ich eine Art Feeder vorgeschaltet.
Ist so ähnlich wie der Aalfeeder von Askari, welcher mit den Resten der Köderbarsche vollgestopft wird.
Somit habe ich nen super Kombiköder für große Döbel sowie Raubfisch und es klappt wunderbar.

So ein Teil hier:
http://cgi.ebay.de/Cormoran-Aal-Feeder-Futterkorb-50gr_W0QQitemZ280460686611QQcmdZViewItemQQptZAngelzubeh%C3%B6r?hash=item414cc27513

Gute Erfolge hatte ich auch schon mit Hühnerdarm. Aber wer ne empfindliche Nase oder Magen hat sollte davon Abstand nehmen. Quasi Pferdekopf nur ne Ecke schlimmer.

Selbst nutze ich auch nur noch Multi-Schnüre, da ich zu 75% in krautigen Bereichen fische(Berkley Fireline Crystal). Vorfach ist bei mir allerdings im heimischen Bereich immer Mono 0,30er - 0,35er.
Am Rhein hingegen haste mit Mono keine Chance, da dir die Krabben sofort den Tauwurm samt Haken abschneiden.


----------



## The_Pitbull (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie fängt ihr eure große Aale?*



Pernod schrieb:


> Ne 0,30er Shimano Technium reicht auch. Sehr abriebfest.Sehr dehnungsarm.Sehr reissfest.Aber dafür auch sehr drahtig (was mich nicht im geringsten stört)


 
Hi hab auf meinen Baitrunnern auch die 0,28 Technium drauf zum Aalfischen völlig Ausreichend.Kann die schnur jedem Empfehlen.Gruß Pitti


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie fängt ihr eure große Aale?*



David23 schrieb:


> Auch war Sidley ein guter Angler und nicht ein Angler, dessen Geldbeutel zu dick ist und noch nebenbei eine Busfahrtgesellschaft besitzt!


|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat  Wie jetzt?


----------



## Baschtii (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie fängt ihr eure große Aale?*

Ich würde Tauwurmbündel auf 1er Aalhaken empfehlen!
mfg Baschtii


----------



## David23 (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie fängt ihr eure große Aale?*



firemirl schrieb:


> Meine Aale fange ich auf ganz ordinäre Tauwurm/Fischfetzen-Kombi. Hier bevorzugt Barschfilets von 5-6 cm Länge, welche vor einen aufgezogenen Tauwurm auf den Haken kommen.
> In der Regel habe ich eine Art Feeder vorgeschaltet.
> Ist so ähnlich wie der Aalfeeder von Askari, welcher mit den Resten der Köderbarsche vollgestopft wird.
> Somit habe ich nen super Kombiköder für große Döbel sowie Raubfisch und es klappt wunderbar.
> ...


|good:|good:|good:|good:

Super Tipps!!! Werde ich gleich verwenden....es wird wärmer!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Meteraal (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie fängt ihr eure große Aale?*

Moin Aalanglergemeinde, 

Bei mir sieht die Jagd nach den Riesen-Schlangen folgendermaßen aus:

Um es vorher zu klären: Ich befische einen kleinen Vereinssee mit geringem Angeldruck. Dieser kleine See ist maximal 2 bis 3 m tief, besitzt einen alten Aalbestand und es befinden sich viele Rotaugen und Barsche im Gewässer. Also ein Paradies für Aale um zu Prachtexemplaren abzuwachsen: Viel Wärme; Fressen und keine Angler!!! 


Angelplätze: 
Hier kan ich auch nur das obligatorische nennen: Steinpackung, überhängende Büsche versunkene Bäume usw.!! Das interessante ist, dass man bei einem Ufer, welches in Form einer Steinpackung vorliegt, es wichtig ist so nah wie möglich am Ufer zu angeln. Das bedeutet, direkt vor den Füßen zu angeln, obwohl es hier nur ca. 80 cm tief ist.


Das Gerät: 
Ruten: An dieser Stelle möchte ich gar nicht viele Worte verlieren, weil ich kein Gerätefanatiker bin sondern mich lieber auf das Angeln fokussiere. Meine Angeln sind alle um die 3 m lang und haben ein maximales Wurfgewicht zwischen 60 und 100 Gramm!!

Rollen: Auch hier sieht mein Gerät sehr einfach aus. Es darf zwar keine 0815-Plastikrolle für 5€ sein, aber es brauch auch nicht die Shimano Rarenium sein. So verwende ich, um nur eine meiner Lieblingsrollen zu nennen, z.B. die Abu Garcia Freeruner. Hierbei kommt es jedoch nicht auf den Freilauf drauf an, sondern das Hauptaugenmerk liegt bei der Robustheit der Rolle.( Freilauf benötige ich sowieso nicht,weil ich nur mit Pose angel)

Die Schnur: Hier ist eine monofile 0,32 mm Schnur genau richtig für oben beschriebene Gewässer.


Die Angelmethode: 

Da ich an Stillgewässern wie Seen nur eine Posenmontage verwende, gehe ich im Folgenden auch nur hierauf ein.


Stopper:
Ja so mancher wird mir es vielleicht nicht glauben, aber hier fängt "richtiges" Aalangeln schon an. Denn meiner Meinung nach sind Silikonstopper Käse, denn diese verschieben sich ohne das es der Angler bemerkt. Folglich fischt man in der falschen tiefe. man fängt nichts, denkt der Angelplatz ist Mist, obwohl er potenzial hat..usw...Aufgrunddessen sind die Fadenstopper bei mir erste Wahl. Sie sitzen viel besser auf der Schnur und köönen sich nicht verschieben!


Pose: Heir verwende ich selten Pose, sie eine Tragkraft über 4 gramm besitzen, weil ich damit ´der Aal einen möglichst kleinen Widerstand und weil ich ja sowieso wie erwähnt nicht weit werfen muss. Aber vorsicht: Wenn eure Gewässer besondere Hot-Spots in der Mitte des Gewässers aufweisen, dann braucht ihr diesen Tipp nicht stur übernehmen, weil dann kein Weg an an schwereren Posen vorbei führt. 
Besonders gerne verwende ich auch sehr schlanke Friedfischposen wie z.B. Waggler, die ich einfach nur mit dem mitgelieferten Plastikschlauch aus der Knicklichtpackung versehe!


Knicklicht: 
Hier verwende ich nur gelbe Knicklichter. Jetzt werden sich vieleicht Einige fragen wie der Bengel die Scheuwirkung dieser hellen Knickis im flachen verhindert. Ganz einfach: ich nehme mit zum angeln immer farbiges Klebeband mit, mit dem ich einfach ein wenig von dem Knicklicht abklebe, damit es nicht durchscheint. So spart man als Schüler Geld.(
Ich weiß, ich bin knauserig)

Bebleiung der Pose:
Hier verwende ich sogenannte Lochbleie in Gewichten von 3 g! Scgrotbleie benutze ich nicht, da diese möglicherweise die Hauptschnur beschädigen. Nur selten nehm ich ma ein Schrotblei, um die Pose exakt auszutarieren. Auch wichtig: Die Pose muss sehr genau bebleit werden, damit der Aal überhaupt nicht argwöhnisch wird bei der Köderaufnahme. Das sind Details, die entscheidend sein können!!!!!

Wirbel: Stabile Wirbel mit Tragkräften um die 10 bis 15 kg. Hier ist es wichtig nicht die sogenannten "Sicherheitswirbel" zu verwenden. sondern die stabilen Cross-Lock Varianten.


Vorfach+Vorfach:heißes Thema.Nch seit dem letzten Jahr habe ich immer ein 0,3 mm "starkes" monofiles Vorfach in Verbindung mit einem 4er Gamakatsu Haken verwendet. Da ich aber vermehrt gelesen habe, dassgroße Aale die monofilen Vorfächer durchgebissen haben, habe ich mich für dieses Jahr mit 7x7 Vorfächern mit einem Ryderhaken ausgestattet (von Balzer). Wohlgemerkt, ich spreche hier nur vom angel auf Großaal!

Köder+Anköderung:
Ich verwende nur Rotaugen und gelegentlch auch mal einen Barsch als Köderfisch in Größen zwischen 6 und 14 cm !!   
Die Köderfische ziehe ich immer mit der Ködernadel auf. Dabei steche ich die Ködernadel bei den Kiemen ein um dann durch den Körper an der Schwanzflosse wieder auszutreten.



Sooooooo ich glaub das Gröbste ist nun erklärt: Eventuell gehe ich zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt noch mal explizit auf einzelne Details ein. Oder es stellt mir jemand eine Frage...


Meteraal


----------



## GolemX (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie fängt ihr eure große Aale?*

Ich hab dieses Jahr relative gute Aale gefangen mit einer Kombination aus Fischfetzen und Tauwurm. 
Auf Grund, 100g Blei, Fischfetzen in einem Quetschkorb und 1-2 Tauwürmer am Hacken. 
Hat am Main recht gut funktioniert. :m


----------



## Meteraal (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie fängt ihr eure große Aale?*

Dieses Jahr mit großer Sicherheit nicht...


----------



## GolemX (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie fängt ihr eure große Aale?*



Meteraal schrieb:


> Dieses Jahr mit großer Sicherheit nicht...



|uhoh:

Ich meinte natürlich "Letztes" Jahr


----------



## weka (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie fängt ihr eure große Aale?*



David23 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> da der Winter ja immer noch vorherrschend ist, und wir beinahe vor lauter Schnee das Nachbarhaus nicht mehr sehen können, bin ich in Gedanken und Träumen schon gewaltig auf BIG EEL Jagd....Also, auf die Jungs die in den Seen "eingesperrt" sind und immense Ausmaße annehmen können...wie fängt ihr die? Welche Köder? Laßt mich an eurem Wissen teilhaben und hilft mir diese furchtbare Warterei ein wenig erträglicher zu machen
> 
> Euer David


Moin.

Grosse Köder grosse Aale !! Am besten tote Köderfische ( Rotaugen ) bis 10 cm Länge. Kleiner Drilling, an extrem fester Schnur ( wegen der Hechte ) mit der Nadel aufziehen und dicht ueber dem Grund anbieten. Den Bauch des Fisches einschneiden, dass die Innereien gut ausdünsten können. 
Dann kommt er, der Aal
Mein Rekord im Handewitter Vereinsgewässer liegt bei 2120 Gramm aber nur 86 cm !! 
Der hat mir Angst gemacht !!

Gruss

Weka




Viel Spass bein ausprobieren

weka


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie fängt ihr eure große Aale?*

Ist halt immer auch gewässerabhängig. Bei mir ist ein Aal mit 70cm definitiv schon etwas außergewöhnliches, 80 cm etwas ganz seltenes. Über 90 kam ich noch nie, in 25 Angeljahren nicht.
#d
Und diese für meine Verhältnisse "großen" Aale fange ich genauso wie die kleineren auch.

Ahh, da fällt mir noch was ein: Wenn ich Aale tagsüber fing, dann war die Wahrscheinlichkeit auch immer recht groß, dass es sich wirklich um einen größeren handelt.
Kennt ihr das Phänomen?


----------



## David23 (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie fängt ihr eure große Aale?*

@ Meteraal:
|good:|good:|good:

Super geschrieben, mit vielen wertvollen Tipps:#6

Trotzdem habe ich eine Frage: Fischt du deinem Rotauge auf Grund, und warum fischt du nicht mit Würmer?
2. Frage: Wo wohnst du (reine Neugierde)?|kopfkrat

@ WEKA: Was für Pose fischst denn du? Müssen stark genug sein, um das Fischchen über Grund zu halten...|kopfkrat

@ Kohlmeise: Das habe ich auch schon erlebt!|kopfkrat


----------



## Meteraal (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie fängt ihr eure große Aale?*

Zu der Frage, ob ich das Rotauge auf Grund fische:

Das lässt sich nicht pauschal beantworten! In vielen Seen fange ich am besten große Aale,wenn ich den Köderfisch auf Grund lege. Dabei lege ich den Köfi jedoch auch nur grade eben auf Grund.

Ich habe dieses Jahr mal einen für mich fremden See befischt, der sich nicht von meinen anderen Gewässern kaum abhebt, außer das dieser See viel tiefer ist als die anderen. An diesem besagten See habe ich ich zumeist besser gefangen, wenn ich den Köfi bis einem Drittel der Gesamttiefe über dem Grund gefischt habe. Dies gilt/galt gleichermaßen für Köfi wie auch Tauwurm.

Es zeigt sich, dass die Flexiblität des Anglers sehr wichtig ist. In Zusammenhang damit ist es wichtig noch mal zu erwähnen, dass die Fähigkeiten des Aal-Anglers, das Beobachten des Gewässers, Ausprobieren von neuen Dingen usw. wichtiger ist als das Gerät!( Meine Meinung!)


Ps: Ich angel mit Tauwurm, habe damit jedoch noch nie einen kapitalen Schlängler verhaftet. Und da es hier um die Jagd auf die großen Schlangen ging, habe ich das gar nicht erwähnt...



Meteraal


----------



## David23 (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie fängt ihr eure große Aale?*

Ola bals geht es los....Ab welchen Monat kann man richtig auf den Aal losgehehn?


----------



## Franz_16 (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie fängt ihr eure große Aale?*

Das kommt auf das Gewässer an... 

Die ersten regelmäßigen Aalfänge werden hier im Board für gewöhnlich ab Mitte März gemeldet.


----------



## David23 (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie fängt ihr eure große Aale?*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Das kommt auf das Gewässer an...
> 
> Die ersten regelmäßigen Aalfänge werden hier im Board für gewöhnlich ab Mitte März gemeldet.


 
Ehrlich???|bigeyes

Ist das Wasser da nicht zu kalt...Ist nicht mehr lange!!!!!:vik:


----------



## schrauber78 (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie fängt ihr eure große Aale?*



David23 schrieb:


> Ehrlich???|bigeyes
> 
> Ist das Wasser da nicht zu kalt...Ist nicht mehr lange!!!!!:vik:



Das ist ganz unterschiedlich, aber in den letzten Jahren ging es tatsächlich schon Mitte/ Ende März mit den Aalen los. Diese werden aber nicht unbedingt in großen und mittleren Flussen, sondern in kleinen Gräben und extrem flachen Stellen in Seen gefangen, wo kaum Wind geht und das Wasser sich schnell erwärmt.


----------



## David23 (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie fängt ihr eure große Aale?*

@Falk:  Danke für die Tipps...aber jetzt haben sie wieder Schnee gebracht:v


----------



## David23 (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie fängt ihr eure große Aale?*

Mal eine informative Frage: Wie unterscheide ich einen Raub- von einem Spitzkopfaal?


----------



## TJ. (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie fängt ihr eure große Aale?*

Wie der Name schon sagt am Kopf 

Dein Raubaal ist ein Breitkopfaal und meist auch der den du auf köderfisch fängst. Der Spitzkopfaal bevorzugt kleinere Nahrung und hat einen spitz geformten Kopf


----------



## snofla (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie fängt ihr eure große Aale?*

also meine grössten Schlängler habe ich auf Taui und Köfi gefangen |wavey:


----------



## vermesser (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie fängt ihr eure große Aale?*

Meine größten Aale habe ich folgendermaßen gefangen...großes Tauwurmbündel aus 2 bis 3 Tauwürmer, großer Haken, an der 15 Gramm Knicklicht-Pose angeboten mit dem Vorfach auf Grund aufliegend...dicht am Rand vor Verstecken, teilweise 1m vorm Ufer...soweit Standard...aber jetzt kommts...sobald etwas am Köder nippelt und die Pose tanzt...Kontakt aufnehmen...gaaaaaaaaaaaaaanz langsam wegziehen...in 90% der Fälle erfolgt dann ein ultraharter Biss und der Aal hängt...der Tipp stammt von meinem älteren Nachbarn, der seit gut 40 Jahren Aale fängt und eigentlich so gut wie nie Schneider bleibt...

Habt Ihr ähnliche Erfahrungen? Offensichtlich haben große Aale einen ausgeprägten Jagdinstinkt...??


----------



## Nobbi 78 (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie fängt ihr eure große Aale?*



David23 schrieb:


> Mal eine informative Frage: Wie unterscheide ich einen Raub- von einem Spitzkopfaal?



Wie schon geschrieben unterscheidet man diese beiden Formen des Aals (keine verschiedenen Arten) an der Kopfform insbesondere Kieferform beim Raubaal ist der Kiefer mehr als 
doppelt so breit als beim Spitzkopf. Die Aale passen ihre Kopfform dem Nahrungsangebot im Gewässer an. In Gewässern mit wenig Kleinnahrung entwickelt sich der Aal zum Breitkopf=Fischfresser, in Gewässern mit vielen Kleintieren (Würmer,Schnecken...) zum Spitzkopf.
Das würde ich auch beim Angeln beachten ich kenne Gewässer wo man nur mit Köfi nennenswerte Erfolge hat wie auch Gewässer in denen die Aale Köderfische fast völlig verschmähen und sich besser mit Würmern fangen lassen.


----------



## börnie (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie fängt ihr eure große Aale?*

Moin ....


Am besten passt Du Dich den Aalen in Deinem Gewässer an. Dazu reicht es oft nicht aus, das Gerät in den Kofferaum zu werfen, zum Wasser zu fahren und zu hoffen, dass man alles richtig macht. 
Du musst Dein Wasser kennen. Wissen wo sich Nahrung befindet. Wo sich das Wasser im Frühjahr am schnellsten aufwärmt, wo es im Sommer sauerstoffreich ist und wo es sich im Herbst nur langsam abkühlt.
Viel am Wasser spazierengehen (Thermometer nicht vergessen), beobachten , sich ständig mit anderen Anglern unterhalten. Auch eingefleischte Stippangler können wertvolle tips liefern.....
Wenn Du dann deine Hausaufgaben gemacht hast, sollte es auch mit den dicken Schlangen klappen.
Dazu viel versuchen und experimentieren. Große Aale sind nicht so ungeschickt wie viele Angler glauben (oder hoffen). Bei diesen Fischen ist das wie beim Menschen. Es gibt schlaue ...und weniger schlaue. 
Die weniger schlauen Schlangen fängt auch derjenige, der seinen halbtoten Wurm mit Hilfe eines 60gramm Sargbleis einfach irgendwo in den See wirft. Er hat dann eben großes Glück gehabt und den Aal seines Lebens gefangen.
Wenn Du geziehlt auf die Großen fischen möchtest, solltest Du nicht auf solche Glücksfälle setzen.

Ich bin der Meinung, dass viele Angler mit ungeeignetem Gerät auf große Aale fischen. Das sind dann meistens die Kollegen, von denen man die Storys über die Riesenschlange hört, die sich dann leider kurz vor der Landung verabschiedet hat, abgerissen ist, sich festgesetzt hat oder was auch immer.

Kaum ein Gewässer (oder besser die Stellen an denen sich gute Aale aufhalten) ist frei von Hindernissen. Das Gerät sollte dem angepasst sein. Eine 25er Mono, oder uralte 30/35er (wohlmöglich auch noch aus dem Sonderangebot von Schlecker), daher besser gleich in den gelben Sack tüddeln.
Ich verwende eine hochwertige 30er oder 35er Mono, die nie älter als eine Saison ist. Alternativ auch eine geflochtene mit 10-15kg. 

Recht wichtig finde ich auch die Rollenauswahl. Ich habe vor vielen Jahren selber mal einen Getriebebruch an einer Billigrolle erlebt, als ich einen ca. 4 pfünder quer durch ein Krautfeld drehen wollte (musste). Hab ihn zwar trotzdem verhaftet - aber so eine Aktion muss ich nicht nochmal haben.
Eine gute stabile Rolle muss auch nicht zwangsläufig sehr teuer sein.
Ich verwende größere Rollen mit niedriger Übersetzung und dadurch großem Drehmoment. Metallgehäuse und Teil-Messing-Getriebe.

Die Ruten lieber etwas länger als zu kurz, damit Du eine bessere Kontrolle hast.

Über das Thema "Vorfach" wird viel diskutiert. Einige Angler aus meinem Club verwenden nur Stahl. Andere gewöhnliche Mono. Ich verwende eine ca. 20-25 kg (runde ) geflochtene. 
Warum ? Weil sie weich ist und selbst wenn beim Drill 50% durchgeraspelt werden sollten , bleibt mir eine anständige Reserve.


Viele Grüße und viel Erfolg
Börnie


----------



## vermesser (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie fängt ihr eure große Aale?*



börnie schrieb:


> Moin ....
> 
> 
> Am besten passt Du Dich den Aalen in Deinem Gewässer an. Dazu reicht es oft nicht aus, das Gerät in den Kofferaum zu werfen, zum Wasser zu fahren und zu hoffen, dass man alles richtig macht.
> ...



Ja, das kann man voll unterstützen...mit einem Unterschied...ich bevorzuge Mono oder sogar Amnesia als Vorfach, da diese nicht zum Knoten neigt, weil es öfter vorkommt, daß statt einer Riesenschlange eben doch eher ein Schnürsenkel beißt. Und die knoten ja gern mal am Vorfach rum. Aale sind ja eh nicht schnurscheu.

Insgesamt sollte das Gerät eher zu stark als zu schwach sein...ne sechspfündige Schlange (mein bisheriger Rekord) setzt unglaubliche Kräfte frei...ein bereitgestellter und schon gewässerter Kescher hilft auch enorm weiter...ne zappelnde Riesenschlange raspelt auch ganz schnell mal ne 35er durch, wenn man sie heben muss, zumal auch die Rute dann an ihre Grenzen kommt.

Wichtig finde ich auch, eher sensibel zu angeln...wenn möglich mit ner gut ausgebleiten oder überbleiten Pose...oder ganz leichtem Grundblei...große Aale beißen bei weitem nicht so unvorsichtig wie die kleinen Schlängler...manche Bisse erinnern eher an Schleien...


----------



## Udo561 (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie fängt ihr eure große Aale?*

Hi,
große Aale sieht man sogar tagsüber im Kraut stehen.
So ab Mitte März , wenn hier bei uns noch keine Saison ist , kein Mensch am Wasser ist und das Wasser sehr klar ist kann man diese sogar in Flachwasser sehen.

Die Aale halten sich dann in extremer Ufernähe auf , oft nur 1-2 Meter vom Ufer weg im abgestorbenen Kraut in einer bestimmten Ecke vom See.
Meist schaut dann nur der Kopf hervor , der Rest vom Aal verschwindet im Kraut.
Aber vom Steg kann man diese sehr gut beobachten.
Genau da laichen aber auch die Fische und die Aale sind die ersten die sich über Laich und Brut hermachen.
Seltsam ist allerdings das die Aale fast alle die gleiche Größe haben , selten das ich mal kleinere dazwischen gesehen habe.
Ich beangele den Aal nicht , hier in NL ist dei Entnahme eh verboten 
Gruß Udo


----------



## ali-angler (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie fängt ihr eure große Aale?*

Mein lieblingsköder auf aal ist Bienenmade, darf bei keinem Ansitz fehlen. Hab immer eine mit Tauwurm, eine mit halbem Fisch und eine mit Bienenmade ausgelegt. 

Sammelt ihr eure Tauwürmer selbst?
Bin letztes Jahr zum ersten mal nchts mit Rotlicht losgezogen ging ganz gut aber man muss etwas üben. Hat jemand schonmal bei einer Golfanlage gefragt ob er da sammeln darf? Hab gehört in kanada machen die das. Wollt diesen Sommer mal fragen gehn. Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit Golfplätzen?


----------



## vermesser (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie fängt ihr eure große Aale?*



ali-angler schrieb:


> Sammelt ihr eure Tauwürmer selbst?



Ja, soweit es möglich ist, also nicht zu trocken...dann sind 30-40 Stück pro Stunden locker möglich...mit Golfplätzen hab ich noch keine Erfahrung, aber frisch geschnittene Stadtparks sind auch gut...


----------



## Udo561 (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie fängt ihr eure große Aale?*

Hi,
Tauwürmer gibts hier bei uns auf dem Campingplatz in Unmengen.
Immer wenn der mit seinem Aufsitzmäher Gras mäht muss man nur hinterher laufen und aufsammeln.
Nach Möglichkeit sollte es vorher geregnet haben , dann kann man in einer Parzelle mit gut 30 Tauwürmern rechnen und das obwohl wir hier sehr sandigen Boden haben.
Graben im Garten , auf selbem Boden bringt allerdings so gut wie nichts 
Gruß Udo


----------



## börnie (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie fängt ihr eure große Aale?*



			
				vermesser;2824680

Insgesamt sollte das Gerät eher zu stark als zu schwach sein...ne sechspfündige Schlange (mein bisheriger Rekord) setzt unglaubliche Kräfte frei...
.[/QUOTE schrieb:
			
		

> ...sehe ich auch so #6
> das heißt zwar nicht, dass man mit einer pilk- oder brandungsrute losgehen sollte, aber das equipment sollte halt angemessen sein.
> dabei muss man unterscheiden, ob es auf kleine - 50cm- aale gehen soll, oder ob man es primär auf die großen abgesehen hat.
> natürlich kann man auch einen kapitalen auf wurm, biema oder ähnliches fangen.
> ...


----------



## David23 (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie fängt ihr eure große Aale?*

@börnie:
Was mich bei dir besonders interessieren würde: Mit Pose oder Grundblei?

Oder stellen wir sie gleich an den ganzen Thröd: Pose oder Grundblei....hier geht es aber nicht um das gewöhnliche Aalangeln sondern um gezieltes "Specimen Hunting"


----------



## David23 (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie fängt ihr eure große Aale?*

Und bevor ich es vergesse: Welche Rute?


----------



## vermesser (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie fängt ihr eure große Aale?*

Also ich würde sagen, grundsätzlich mit Pose, so lange die Gewässertiefe und die Strömung es zulässt...allein, weil man den Biss und die Richtung, in die der Fisch zieht, besser erkennen kann...außerdem (subjektiv) geht doch nix über ne mehr oder weniger langsam wandernde Pose...wohingegen man bei einem Grundblei nie genau weiß, wo der Fisch hin will, was gerade dicht an Verstecken gefährlich ist...

Krebse sind tatsächlich effektiv, allerdings sehr schwer zu kriegen...deshalb angel ich fast nur mit Wurmbündel oder kleinen Köfis.

Und ich bin anderer Meinung, was das geziehlte Angeln auf große Aale angeht...auch kleine beißen auf Fetzen und Wurmbündel...und wenn der Köderfisch zu groß ist, fängt man nächtelang nix, aber eben auch nicht mehr große Aale...sondern halt nur noch große und vorher lange nix...angelt man stattdessen mit Ködern in normaler Größe, fängt man auch nebenbei normale Aale...mir persönlich ist das lieber.


----------



## vermesser (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie fängt ihr eure große Aale?*



David23 schrieb:


> Und bevor ich es vergesse: Welche Rute?



Also ich habe dafür zwei 3,60 lange Silverman Big Catch mit 100 Gramm Wurfgewicht von Askari für 13 Euro irgendwas das Stück, nicht schön, aber robust...bis vorletztes Jahr hab ich mit DAM EXCEL auch in 3,60 m, aber mit 40 und 60 Gramm Wurfgewicht geangelt...die waren mir fürs Aalangeln zu schade...ich denke, wichtiger als die Rute ist ne robuste Rolle, die schnell die Schnur einzieht, ne gute Schnur und überhaupt kräftiges und ausgewogenes Gerät...und ein großer Karpfenkescher...


----------



## vermesser (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie fängt ihr eure große Aale?*

Hat jemand Erfahrung damit, die Aale anzufüttern? Die Meinungen dazu, die ich kenne, sind völlig gegensätzlich...

Ich habe es zwei, dreimal versucht, aber keine Veränderung feststellen können...es gab gute und schlechte Ergebnisse, aber vielleicht lag es einfach am Futter...ich habe normales Friediefutter plus zerschnittene Würmer versucht. Und das führte zwar zu Aalen, aber auch riesigen Brassen, Schleien und sogar Karpfen...für die mir meine Tauwürmer eigentlich zu schade sind.

Bin gespannt auf Eure Meinungen.


----------



## Udo561 (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie fängt ihr eure große Aale?*

Hi,
ja , wir haben früher Aale immer angefüttert und mit Futterkorb geangelt.
Da kamen aber nur zerkleinerter Fisch rein , es ist von Vorteil wenn dieser schon etwas stinkt.
Klappt übrigends auch beim Zanderfang.
Gruß Udo


----------



## vermesser (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie fängt ihr eure große Aale?*

Aha, und dann auch mit Fisch geangelt oder wie? Und welche Art von Futterkorb? Offen, also so daß die Aale und Zander tatsächlich Fetzen bekommen oder nur des Gestanks wegen?


----------



## ali-angler (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie fängt ihr eure große Aale?*

hab gute erfahrungen gemacht mit geschlossenen Futterkörben gefüllt mit stinten die stinke richtig gut, das ganze am anti tangle boom damit die aale kein wiederstand merken. benutze ein relativ kurzes Vorfach maximal 30 cm aber gehe auch gerne mal runter auf 20 cm. angel meistens mit tauwurm oder bienenmade auf aal weil wir ein guten Hechtbestand bei uns im see haben. wenn ich mit fischfetzen angel dann nehm ich ein 7x7 stahlforfach von min. 30 cm bis 70 cm wegen den hechten. wollt dieses jahr mal pva kabelbinder versuchen so dass das vorfach geschlungen am boden liegt und die fischfetzen näher am korb liegen und sehen ob das ergenbnis sich bessert im vergleich.
Wir haben bei uns sehr schlammigen Grund deswegen zieh ich das Blei/Korb nach dem es absinkt nochmal aus dem schlamm, dass die schnur frei ablaufen kann. angel eigentlich nie mit pose im see, weil ich weit raus muss und weil ich mit den elektronischen Bissanzeigern die augen frei hab. es gibt auch keine steine in die die aale unterschlupf suchen, deswegen lass ich die aale beim biss auch etwas abziehen. Hab ein bericht gelesen wie man muscheln und krebse trocknen und zerhexseln kann fürn teig. Wär auch ne überlegung fürn futterkorb. experementieren macht spass und da ich bei uns am see mit drei ruten angeln darf nehm ich auch gerne drei verschiedene Köder.


----------



## vermesser (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie fängt ihr eure große Aale?*

Bei meinem "neuen" See sind leider nur zwei Ruten erlaubt...dazu kein Nachtangeln und bis 31.05. keine Raubfischköder!
Das heißt, ich werde wohl am meisten mit Würmern experimentieren! Eventuell ein paar Tage vorfüttern...ob das funktioniert?
Woraus sich die Frage ergibt- darf ich mit Fisch in der Raubfischschonzeit anfüttern oder ihn im Futterkorb haben, aber mit Wurm angeln*grübel*?
Der Aalbestand hier soll gut sein, aber die sind hier schlecht zu beangeln! Letztlich bleibt nur die 1 Stunde nach Sonnenuntergang! Bäh!
Hat jemand von Euch Erfahrung, wie man am besten unter solchen Bedingungen angelt?
Man wächst ja an seinen Aufgaben, aber so richtig dolle Ideen habe ich noch nicht!


----------



## vermesser (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie fängt ihr eure große Aale?*

Funktioniert das mit den Stinten auch in Gewässern, in denen es die nicht gibt?


----------



## ELBkaida (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie fängt ihr eure große Aale?*



> angel meistens mit tauwurm oder bienenmade auf Aal weil wir ein guten Hechtbestand bei uns im see haben.



@Vermesser: Damit dürfte sich die Frage ja eigentlich schon erledigt haben


----------



## vermesser (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie fängt ihr eure große Aale?*

Naja, nicht wirklich! 
Aber das mit Bienenmaden oder Tauwurm plus Fisch als Lockstoff probier ich auf alle Fälle mal aus! Mal sehen in welcher Form!
Angelt auch jemand mit Teboraupen?
Und wie köder ich Laich an? Soll ja auch ein Killerköder sein?
Bisher musste ich nicht viel experimentieren, aber das Gewässer bringt mich zum Grübeln!


----------



## börnie (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie fängt ihr eure große Aale?*



David23 schrieb:


> @börnie:
> Was mich bei dir besonders interessieren würde: Mit Pose oder Grundblei?
> 
> Oder stellen wir sie gleich an den ganzen Thröd: Pose oder Grundblei....hier geht es aber nicht um das gewöhnliche Aalangeln sondern um gezieltes "Specimen Hunting"




...ich liebe das aal-angeln mit pose. 
soweit sich das realisieren lässt, verwende ich schlanke waggler die dem fisch kaum widerstand entgegen bringen.
es gibt doch (fast) nichts aufregenderes als einen biss , nachts, an einer pose zu verfolgen. 
davon abgesehen, muss ich meinem vorredner absolut zustimmen: mit einer pose hat man eine deutlich bessere kontrolle als mit einer bleimontage.
kaum ein fisch schwimmt nach der köderaufnahme eine gerade linie durch ein hindernissfreies gewässer.
mit einer grundmontage kann ich den verlauf unmöglich verfolgen. der aal schwimmt durch alle möglichen hindernisse, ecken und kannten. die grundschnurr zieht er hinter sich sich her. irgendwann schlagen wir an, müssen erstmal die bögen "ausbügeln" und dann hoffen, dass sich die schnurr nicht auch noch irgendwo festsetzt. 
mit einer pose kann ich sehen wohin der fisch abzieht und jeder zeit entscheiden, ob die sache nun zu gefährlich wird oder nicht. 
wenn es sich machen lässt (wind, wetter, strömung), fische ich sogar mit schwimmender schnurr und pose.

du hattest nach den ruten gefragt...
das ist sehr unterschiedlich.
fische ich an steinpackungen (z.b. kanälen), fische ich "so lang" es möglich ist. hier haben meine lieblingsruten eine länge um die 15-16". 
an anderen stellen oder gewässern, verwende ich ruten um die 10 bis 13". 
niemals kürzer.
der grund dafür ist einfach. 
es geht primär darum, den aal vom grund abzubringen. nachdem der bursche sich das erste mal in oberflächenähe gezeigt hat, hat man den kampf eigentlich schon gewonnen.
viele angler sagen, einen aal könnte man nicht drillen. auch in "fachbüchern" ließt man sowas.
ich sehe das anders. 
es geht wie gesagt einzig darum, den aal in höhere wasserschichten zu zwingen. danach gehört er euch und er liefert einen tollen drill. das geht aber nur, wenn der winkel zum fisch passt und das ist nur mit einer angemessenen rutenlänge möglich. 

aber ich komme etwas vom thema "groß-aale" ab.
"specimen hunter" gibt es auch beim aal-angeln. diese jungs sind den heutigen karpfenanglern sehr ähnlich. sie lümmeln durchaus 2-3 tage am wasser rum und hoffen, dass die großschlange endlich mal zupackt.
ich zähle mich leider nicht zu diesen freaks, weil mir "mutter-natur" nicht die notwendige geduld spendiert hat. 

anfüttern auf aale ?

mache ich machmal- aber nicht sehr oft.


gruss
börnie


----------



## Zander98 (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie fängt ihr eure große Aale?*

Also ich Werwende eine ganz einfache montage : Running Boom mit nem 15-30 g blei gummiperle wirbel vorfach haken und als köder nehm ich einen dicken Tauwurm so das er die spitze vom haken bedeckt und ein paar tropfen Aalkiller (Lockstoff)


----------



## vermesser (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie fängt ihr eure große Aale?*

Dem Post kann ich nur zustimmen- mit einer Pose kann man quasi im versunkenen Baum oder exakt an einer Kante der Steinpackung angeln...und die Bahn des Fisches verfolgen! Was auch gut funktioniert- ne zweite, sehr kleine Pose hinter der ersten...verhindert in tiefen Gewässern, daß man den Sichtkontakt zum flüchtenden Fisch verliert, wenn er zu tief runterzieht!
Normalerweise sind meine Ruten 3,60 lang, ich verwende aber auch Stellfisch in 5 und 7 Meter! In der scharfen Strömung unter einem Wehr gibt es nix besseres! Oder man tippt die Steinpackung ab...klappt auch, erfordert aber knallhartes Gerät, um zu verhindern, daß der Fisch in den Spalten verschwindet!
Gibt es überhaupt einen selektiven Köder auf "Groß-Aale"?


----------



## ELBkaida (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie fängt ihr eure große Aale?*

@Vermesser: Dachte der Stint kommt bei uns nur als die in die Flüsse ziehende Variante vor. Wusste ni d. der Binnenstint in Norddeutschland vorkommt. Komme aus dem Süden..:q
Wieder etwas gelernt und sorry!!!

Zum Angeln in Seen wo er nicht vorkommt. GLAUBE zwar das er gefressen wird, aber wie ist d. bei euch geregelt mit Fischen die nicht aus dem Gewässer stammen? Dürfte bei uns auch keine Plötze von See zu See mitnehmen zwecks möglicher Krankheiten...


----------



## vermesser (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie fängt ihr eure große Aale?*

@ELBkaida: meines Wissens nach ist das Angeln mit GEFRORENEN und Meeresfischen in Brandenburg erlaubt! Aber danke für den Tipp, ich erkundige mich lieber mal oder verwende im See gefangene Plötzen!
Möcht ja keinen Ärger haben!


----------



## ali-angler (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie fängt ihr eure große Aale?*

als hakenköder hab ich keine überragenden erfahrungen mit stinten gemacht. aber zum anlocken sind die super. verwende auch extra geschlossene körbe das die stinte nicht gefressen werden. hab mal gehört aale  kann man auch mit katzenfutter anlocken. Einfach eine dose Katzenfutter ein paar kleine löcher rein ne kordel befestigen und ab ins wasser. habs noch nie probiert aber könnte klappen

Im kanal über der Steinpackung fisch ich auch mit pose aber lege immer noch eine rute weiter raus im die fahrrinne  oder ans andere Ufer an der kante zur steinschüttung auf grund.


----------



## ELBkaida (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie fängt ihr eure große Aale?*

Also das mit dem Katzenfutter ist nach m. Meinung nach Blödsinn. Habe es bisher 3,4 mal probiert und NICHTS!!!
Während ganz ohne Zusatz od. Körbe mit Fischstücken funktionierten.
War wahrscheinlich nur ein Seitenfüller. Taucht ja jedes Jahr aufs neue in d. Magazinen auf....


----------



## vermesser (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie fängt ihr eure große Aale?*

Katzenfutter? Mit Fisch-Geschmack oder wie? Hmm...ich versuch es mit Fisch und Wurm, man sollte ja auch Vertrauen in seinen Lockstoff und Köder haben...

Aber trotzdem nochmal- gibt es überhaupt einen selektiven Köder auf "Groß-Aal"?


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie fängt ihr eure große Aale?*

Bringt die Katze im Futterkorb mehr!


----------



## Professor Tinca (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie fängt ihr eure große Aale?*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Bringt die Katze im Futterkorb mehr!




Auf jeden Fall!#6

Aber vorher umkrempeln damit das Aroma sich besser löst.




:q:q


----------



## ali-angler (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie fängt ihr eure große Aale?*

hat jemand schon mal gepöddert am kanal oder so. bin ziemlich experimentierfreudig und wollt dieses jahr mal ein versuch starten.


----------



## börnie (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie fängt ihr eure große Aale?*



vermesser schrieb:


> Aber trotzdem nochmal- gibt es überhaupt einen selektiven Köder auf "Groß-Aal"?



...da fällt mir nur ein größerer krebs und ein nicht zu kleiner fetzenköder ein. 
wobei es bei beiden ködern oft fehlbisse gibt. kleinere aale mühen sich dann damit ab und können den brocken nicht richtig nehmen. der anschlag geht dann meist ins leere. 

hundefutter und katzenfutter habe ich vor vielen jahren schon mal probiert. das war ca. anfang der 90er jahre. der erfolg war gleich null. gefangen habe ich karpfen aber keinen einzigen aal (obwohl es zu dieser zeit noch viele gab).
wenn man mal an katzenfutter riecht, weiß man auch warum die aale es nicht mögen....
das muss eine beleidigunbg für die extrem empfindliche nase des aals sein.
genau wie bei 90% der angebotenen düftöle, konzentrate usw...
damit verscheucht man mehr als das man anlockt. 
ich habe mit diesen mittelchen superviel rumprobiert. gefangen habe ich aber die wenigsten mit solchen zusätzen. 
ein hauch krabbenöl hat mal eine zeit lang gut funktioniert. aber nur sehr wenig. ist die dosierung zu hoch, bleiben die bisse aus. 

aber da gibt es sicher auch andere angler die andere erfahrungen gemacht haben...


----------



## Jo Black (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie fängt ihr eure große Aale?*

moin moin ,also 10 cm langes rotauge , halbieren ,kopfteil anködern ,8er karpfenhaken an 30 er vorfach 70 cm länge , pose 5 g driften lassen !!! Gruss Jo


----------



## vermesser (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie fängt ihr eure große Aale?*

Also gepöddert habe ich noch nicht! Ich glaube, das ist auch mehr eine Methode für kleine und viele Aale! Außerdem hat doch heutzutage bestimmt kaum ein Gewässer noch einen solchen Aalbestand, daß sich das lohnen könnte!? Wenn es funktioniert würde ich es gern probieren!

Ja, das seh ich auch so! Leider gibt es keinen wirklich selektiven Aalköder! Große Krebs- und Fischköder mögen klappen- aber zumindest mir fehlt die Geduld, nächtelang ohne oder mit Fehlbissen zu verbringen, bis dann endlich ein großer beißt!

Das mit Pose und Fischteil klingt gut- Du angelst mit dem Kopfteil? Das ist ungewöhnlich! An welchen Stellen funktioniert das?


----------



## vermesser (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie fängt ihr eure große Aale?*

Welches Krabbenöl verwendest Du? Gibt ja soviel? Und wieviel ist ein Hauch?


----------



## Pernod (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie fängt ihr eure große Aale?*



David23 schrieb:


> Ich konnte ein Buch erwerben und warte schon sehnsüchtig darauf!


 
Hast du dein Buch nun schon bekommen und studiert?


----------



## Mr. Sprock (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie fängt ihr eure große Aale?*



börnie schrieb:


> ...ich liebe das aal-angeln mit pose.
> soweit sich das realisieren lässt, verwende ich schlanke waggler die dem fisch kaum widerstand entgegen bringen.




Hi,

ich habe mal ne Frage zu Posenmontagen am Fluss.
Wie genau könnte denn eine Posenmontage für folgenden Einsatzbereich aussehen und welche Pose könne man verwenden?
Es geht nicht unbedingt nur auf Aal, aber auf Grund in einem langsam bis mittelschnell strömenden Gewässer.

Entfernung der Pose vom Ufer größer als die Rutenlänge; ca. 6-10 m.
Gewässertiefe ca. 3 m.
Damit das Blei liegen bleibt bräuchte man ca. 20 g.

Ich hatte es mir so vorgestellt, eine ca. 5 g. Pose zu verwenden, die Tiefe 30-50 cm tiefer als die Gewässertiefe einzustellen und das 20 g. Blei aufliegen zu lassen.
Die Pose würde dann zwar schräg stehen, aber das wäre mir egal. 30-50 cm tiefer als die Gewässertiefe, da die Pose ja extrem überbleit ist und damit man die Tiefe nachts nicht ständig neu einstellen muss, da die Gewässertiefe immer etwas variiert.

Meine Frage ist, ob du so auch schon mal gefischt hast,
ob du das Blei durchlaufend über dem Wirbel oder fest montieren würdest
und welche Posenform geeignet ist?
Viele Posen sind wahrscheinlich schon allein deswegen ungeeignet, da sie von der Strömung unter Wasser gedrückt werden würden.
Welche Posenformen werden bei so einer Montage nicht unter Wasser gedrückt?

Gibt es für diesen Einsatzbereich mit Pose evtl. noch eine andere, bessere Montagetechnik?

Danke.


----------



## vermesser (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie fängt ihr eure große Aale?*

Mein Vorschlag für die Strömung: ne 15 gr. Durchlauf-Knicklichtpose...drüber Stopper und drunter möglichst auch einen Stopper...15 gr. Durchlaufolive...Perle, Wirbel, Vorfach...so und das ganze so tief stellen, daß das Blei knapp aufliegt, so 10 cm tiefer als die Stelle ist...und darauf achten, eine Pose zu nehmen, wo die Schnur OBEN austritt! Dann kann man die Rute hoch legen und die Schnur aus der Strömung komplett raushalten! Also im Prinzip leicht gegen Blei spannen! Ist schlecht zu erklären! Sobald das Blei sich hebt, muss die Pose ganz leicht sinken und abtauchen, also die Pose genau ausbleien mit einem kompakten Blei...hab in der Havel oft und erfolgreich so gefischt...ich hoffe, das war verständlich, sonst fragen...das Problem Deiner Idee ist, daß der Fisch nicht frei ziehen kann, weil er spätestens mach wenigen Metern die Pose gegen das Blei zieht UND den kompletten Auftrieb der Pose überwinden muss...deshalb mach ich es so, daß die Pose das Blei trägt...wie tief ist der Fluss?

Wenn das Vorfach in der Strömung wedelt, mögen Aale das nicht so...also einfach ein mittleres Schrot raufklemmen...


----------



## vermesser (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie fängt ihr eure große Aale?*

Oh, ich hab das überlesen...ca. 3 m tief...na dann halt ne 3,60er bis 4er Rute nehmen, damit man die Pose als "Quasi-Feststellpose" fischen kann und dann sollte das gehen...und ich würde darauf achten, daß die Pose möglichst schlank ist...in der Tragkraft so schwer zu finden, aber es gibt sie...

Und wenn die Pose das Blei langsam schleppt, ist das nicht tragisch, so lang der Grund halbwegs hängerfrei ist...sonst mal mit ner Stellfisch versuchen...klappt auch gut und man kann leichter fischen...


----------



## Ralle2609 (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie fängt ihr eure große Aale?*

also niederlande sind wohl ganz klar vorne aber verboten dort alle mitzunehmen und auf sie zu angeln,

ich fange meist aale mit kleinen köfis ganz dicht am rand in seen

ca 1,5 meter vom rand ab maximum meist als beifang beim zanderangeln wenn die pose zum rand treibt

oder halt ganz traditionell mit tauwurm und pose top aalköder an stellen wie überhängenden bäumen oder halt wie schon gesagt am rand

musst nur etwas auspassen das der aal nicht in die gebüsche abhaut


----------



## Mr. Sprock (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie fängt ihr eure große Aale?*



vermesser schrieb:


> Mein Vorschlag für die Strömung: ne 15 gr. Durchlauf-Knicklichtpose...drüber Stopper und drunter möglichst auch einen Stopper...15 gr. Durchlaufolive...Perle, Wirbel, Vorfach...so und das ganze so tief stellen, daß das Blei knapp aufliegt, so 10 cm tiefer als die Stelle ist...und darauf achten, eine Pose zu nehmen, wo die Schnur OBEN austritt! Dann kann man die Rute hoch legen und die Schnur aus der Strömung komplett raushalten!



Danke für die Tipps!
Wäre es nicht sinnvoll, die Pose direkt unterhalb der Pose auszubleien - ähnlich einem Waggler? So müsste der Fisch, wenn er nach dem Biss die Pose Richtung Grundblei zieht, nicht deren Auftrieb überwinden.
(15 g. Pose - mit 15 g. direkt unter der Pose ausgebleit - unten auf Grund dann noch das 20g. Blei, damit die Montage an der Stelle gehalten wird).




vermesser schrieb:


> Also im Prinzip leicht gegen Blei spannen! Ist schlecht zu erklären! Sobald das Blei sich hebt, muss die Pose ganz leicht sinken und abtauchen, also die Pose genau ausbleien mit einem kompakten Blei...hab in der Havel oft und erfolgreich so gefischt...ich hoffe, das war verständlich, sonst fragen...das Problem Deiner Idee ist, daß der Fisch nicht frei ziehen kann, weil er spätestens mach wenigen Metern die Pose gegen das Blei zieht UND den kompletten Auftrieb der Pose überwinden muss...deshalb mach ich es so, daß die Pose das Blei trägt...wie tief ist der Fluss?
> 
> Wenn das Vorfach in der Strömung wedelt, mögen Aale das nicht so...also einfach ein mittleres Schrot raufklemmen...



Ich hatte den Satz "Sobald das Blei sich hebt, muss die Pose ganz leicht sinken und abtauchen, also die Pose genau ausbleien mit einem kompakten Blei." wirklich nicht genau verstanden.




vermesser schrieb:


> Oh, ich hab das überlesen...ca. 3 m tief...na dann halt ne 3,60er bis 4er Rute nehmen, damit man die Pose als "Quasi-Feststellpose" fischen kann und dann sollte das gehen...und ich würde darauf achten, daß die Pose möglichst schlank ist...in der Tragkraft so schwer zu finden, aber es gibt sie...



Könnte man sich so eine Pose wie eine Federkielpose vorstellen - 50 cm lang?


----------



## vermesser (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie fängt ihr eure große Aale?*



Mr. Sprock schrieb:


> Danke für die Tipps!
> Wäre es nicht sinnvoll, die Pose direkt unterhalb der Pose auszubleien - ähnlich einem Waggler? So müsste der Fisch, wenn er nach dem Biss die Pose Richtung Grundblei zieht, nicht deren Auftrieb überwinden.
> (15 g. Pose - mit 15 g. direkt unter der Pose ausgebleit - unten auf Grund dann noch das 20g. Blei, damit die Montage an der Stelle gehalten wird).



Ich bleie die Pose kompakt aus, damit der Aal auch längere Strecken mit wenig Widerstand ziehen kann...so wie Du es machen willst, ist nach spätestens 3 m Schluß mit dem Abzug. Und ich lass gern mal weiter laufen...! Und halt ziemlich genau loten, so daß die Pose das Blei "halb trägt". Weißt wie ich mein...?

Außerdem kann man durch Anheben des Bleies bei meiner Methode die Montage von der Strömung versetzen lassen...wenn nix beißt, einfach mal einen Meter treiben lassen und Rute wieder hoch und Schnur aus der Strömung nehmen.




Mr. Sprock schrieb:


> Ich hatte den Satz "Sobald das Blei sich hebt, muss die Pose ganz leicht sinken und abtauchen, also die Pose genau ausbleien mit einem kompakten Blei." wirklich nicht genau verstanden.



Ja, ist auch schlecht zu erklären...soll ich notfalls eine Skizze machen?




Mr. Sprock schrieb:


> Könnte man sich so eine Pose wie eine Federkielpose vorstellen - 50 cm lang?



Nö, meine sind so 15 cm lang, tragen 15 gr. , sind ziemlich schlank und mit Durchlauf? Könnte mal eine fotografieren?


----------



## Jol (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie fängt ihr eure große Aale?*

Ich fange meine Aale direkt am Ufer. Als Köder benutze ich dicke Tauwürmer oder kleine Köderfische.
Wenn ich am Kanal ansitze lasse ich den Köder direkt an der Wand herunter, den Köder der zweiten Rute maximal unter der Rutenspitze. Meiner Meinung nach kann man auf Aal nicht nah genug am Ufer fischen.

Marcel


----------



## vermesser (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie fängt ihr eure große Aale?*



Jol schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach kann man auf Aal nicht nah genug am Ufer fischen.



Da ist auf jeden Fall was dran...deshalb kann man an kleinen Kanälen auch sehr gut am anderen Ufer fangen...man stört die Aale nicht, fängt sie aber trotzdem...hihi...


----------



## Mr. Sprock (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie fängt ihr eure große Aale?*



vermesser schrieb:


> Ich bleie die Pose kompakt aus, damit der Aal auch längere Strecken mit wenig Widerstand ziehen kann...so wie Du es machen willst, ist nach spätestens 3 m Schluß mit dem Abzug. Und ich lass gern mal weiter laufen...! Und halt ziemlich genau loten, so daß die Pose das Blei "halb trägt". Weißt wie ich mein...?



Ich komme deiner Methode schon näher.
Du nimmst sozusagen ein etwas längeres Stabblei oder längliches Blei in Tragkraft der Pose.
Von diesem Blei liegt etwa die Hälfte auf dem Grund auf. die andere Hälfte wird von der Pose getragen (ungefähr). Alternativ könnte man auch mehrere große Schrotbleie nehmen.

Wenn du es so meinst, muss der Fisch nach dem Biss weder die Pose gegen ihre Tragkraft unter Wasser ziehen, noch muss er irgendein Blei mit sich ziehen, da das Tragen des Bleis ja z.T. von der Pose übernommen wird.




vermesser schrieb:


> Außerdem kann man durch Anheben des Bleies bei meiner Methode die Montage von der Strömung versetzen lassen...wenn nix beißt, einfach mal einen Meter treiben lassen und Rute wieder hoch und Schnur aus der Strömung nehmen.
> 
> Ja, ist auch schlecht zu erklären...soll ich notfalls eine Skizze machen?



Bei meiner leichten bis mittleren Strömung kann ich mir allerdings vorstellen, dass die Montage von alleine weiter gezogen wird, wenn die Pose einen Teil des Gundbleis nach oben zieht, wobei ich nicht weiß wie es sich auswirkt, wenn man wirklich keine Schnur mehr auf dem Wasser liegen hat.
Ne, brauchst keine Skizze zu machen.




vermesser schrieb:


> Nö, meine sind so 15 cm lang, tragen 15 gr. , sind ziemlich schlank und mit Durchlauf? Könnte mal eine fotografieren?



Ich hatte das von der Laufpose überlesen. Ein Federkiel hat natürlich keinen Durchlauf


----------



## firemirl (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie fängt ihr eure große Aale?*

@ Mr. Spock u.w.

Also für genau diese Bereiche habe ich mir nun Lollipopposen zugelegt und die Tage mal in heftiger Strömung (Hochwasser) ausprobiert.
Testobjekt war ne 6gr. Pose.
Ergebnis: Das Ding steht wie ne 1 in der Strömung und bewegt sich nur minimal seitwärts.
Auch mit der Stellfischrute von 5,5 mtr. die ich sonst im Einsatz habe fische ich nicht schwerer.
Bin nun nur mal gespannt wie es in ein paar oder auch ein paar mehr Wochen :c im scharfen Einsatz funzt.
Ansonsten bleibe ich meiner zuvor geposteten Methode treu.
Ganz im Sinne von.....

*Never change a running system!!!*

Testbericht und Ergebnissaal werden dann präsentiert.:vik:


----------



## vermesser (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie fängt ihr eure große Aale?*



Mr. Sprock schrieb:


> Ich komme deiner Methode schon näher.
> Du nimmst sozusagen ein etwas längeres Stabblei oder längliches Blei in Tragkraft der Pose.
> Von diesem Blei liegt etwa die Hälfte auf dem Grund auf. die andere Hälfte wird von der Pose getragen (ungefähr). Alternativ könnte man auch mehrere große Schrotbleie nehmen.
> 
> Wenn du es so meinst, muss der Fisch nach dem Biss weder die Pose gegen ihre Tragkraft unter Wasser ziehen, noch muss er irgendein Blei mit sich ziehen, da das Tragen des Bleis ja z.T. von der Pose übernommen wird.



Ja genau so meine ich es, ne lange Olive und genau gelotet (am besten mit Lotblei im Wirbel, ohne Vorfach) daß die Pose so belastet ist, daß sie fast normal, ich sach mal ein Zentimeter höher steht...Schrot ginge auch, wahrscheinlich sogar besser. Ich denke, bei meiner Montage liegt das Blei schon mehr oder weniger auf...das ist ja Zentimetersache...spätestens nach ein paar Zentimetern treiben bleibt es aber liegen und die Pose liegt schräg und kommt ein bißchen hoch. 

Ich bevorzuge ne kompakte Bebleiung vor allem, weil das im Falle von Tüdel (wir kennen ja unsere langen Freunde), leichter neu aufzubauen ist...abschneiden, Blei wieder rauf, Perle rauf, Wirbel ran...jut ist...




Mr. Sprock schrieb:


> Bei meiner leichten bis mittleren Strömung kann ich mir allerdings vorstellen, dass die Montage von alleine weiter gezogen wird, wenn die Pose einen Teil des Gundbleis nach oben zieht, wobei ich nicht weiß wie es sich auswirkt, wenn man wirklich keine Schnur mehr auf dem Wasser liegen hat.
> Ne, brauchst keine Skizze zu machen.



Also in den ruhigen Armen der Havel treibt da nix, so lange kein Kraut dabei ist...die Schnur hat bei mir normalerweise bis zur Pose keinen Wasserkontakt...Die Spitzen der Ruten einfach hoch, deshalb keine zu kurzen Ruten...
Ach ja, und ehe ich es vergesse...Freilaufrolle...oder besser noch Bügel auf und Schnurclip...ein kurzer, leichter Ruck und schon kann der Fisch ziehen...




Mr. Sprock schrieb:


> Ich hatte das von der Laufpose überlesen. Ein Federkiel hat natürlich keinen Durchlauf



Ne Feststellpose geht genauso, wenn Du das Gewicht findest und Dir die Form gefällt...so lang die Wassertiefe die Rutenlänge nicht überschreitet...ich fixiere meine Posen ja auch...wichtig ist nur, daß die Schnur oben an der Pose austritt, damit man sie aus dem Wasser bekommt...

Wie weit vom Ufer willst/musst Du fischen?


----------



## vermesser (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie fängt ihr eure große Aale?*



firemirl schrieb:


> @ Mr. Spock u.w.
> 
> Also für genau diese Bereiche habe ich mir nun Lollipopposen zugelegt und die Tage mal in heftiger Strömung (Hochwasser) ausprobiert.



Gibts die Dinger mit Knicklicht? Auf die Idee bin ich ja noch gar nicht gekommen...das könnte meine Methode noch verbessern...


----------



## firemirl (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie fängt ihr eure große Aale?*

Mit Kicki hab ich die noch nicht gefunden........aber.....
selbst ist der Mann!!!!

Entweder mit den freundlicherweise immer beigelegten Schlauchstücken auf die Antenne gepfropft oder einfach die Antenne vorsichtig rausfummeln und durch ne Knickihalterung aus ner anderen Pose ersetzen.

Sollte funktionieren.


----------



## firemirl (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie fängt ihr eure große Aale?*

Genau das ist auch immer mein Problem am Fluß gewesen.
Im Kanal ist es ja je nach Strömung weniger das Problem aber am Naturufer, wo man schonmal ein paar Meter überbrücken muß um z.B. ein Seerosenfeld zu überwinden kommt auch ne Stellfischrute schnell an Ihre Grenzen.
Und ehrlich gesagt sind mir die 7-8 Meter langen Teile die dann auch nicht gleich nen Zentner wiegen sollten einfach zu teuer.
Da ich eh der Allrounder bin suche ich immer den einfachen und preisgünstigsten Mittelweg.

Habe mir z.B. die eine Montage für ne Medium-Feeder gemacht.
So kann ich die Montage noch gut werfen - weit muß ich ja nicht - habe aber auch einen schnellen Blank um dem Aal sofort paroli bieten zu können.
Ist jetzt sicher nicht die Kombi für ''den Großaal'' aber der wartet auch schon lange auf mich.


----------



## vermesser (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie fängt ihr eure große Aale?*

Ja, das Gewicht einer Stellfischrute ist beachtlich, aber da man sie nicht in der Hand hält, komm ich mit meinem 7 m Askari-Knüppel gut klar! Das Ding wiegt 1300 Gramm glaub ich...wir sind doch Männer...hehe!


----------



## xAlex (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie fängt ihr eure große Aale?*

Sehr intressanter Thread.
Weil vorhin das Anfüttern angesprochen worden ist:
Meint ihr mit Forelli oder anderen Pellets füttern bringt was?


----------



## Mr. Sprock (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie fängt ihr eure große Aale?*



firemirl schrieb:


> @ Mr. Spock u.w.
> 
> Also für genau diese Bereiche habe ich mir nun Lollipopposen zugelegt und die Tage mal in heftiger Strömung (Hochwasser) ausprobiert.
> Testobjekt war ne 6gr. Pose.
> Ergebnis: Das Ding steht wie ne 1 in der Strömung und bewegt sich nur minimal seitwärts.



Solche Posen sind mir auch bekannt, nur war ich bisher davon ausgegangen, dass es sich um spezielle Stippposen handelt, die von vorne, also aus Strömungsrichtung, die Stipprute als Führung brauchen.
Wenn sie von vorne keine Führung haben, müssten sie sich doch eigentlich sofort auf die Seite legen und eine Angriffsfläche wie ein Paddel bieten.

Ich fische ca. 10 m. vom Ufer entfernt. Zwischen Rutenspitze und Pose liegen als min. 6 m.




vermesser schrieb:


> Wie weit vom Ufer willst/musst Du fischen?



Ca. 10 m.


----------



## firemirl (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie fängt ihr eure große Aale?*

Richtig, die gibt es auch.
Welche ich allerdings meine sind regelgerechte Strömungsposen die das Prinzip der Tragflächendynamik nutzen um sich in der Strömung halten zu können.
Und für ne Stippose wären meine Modelle wohl etwas zu unsensibel. Die sind nämlich so ca. 60mm im Durchmesser.


----------



## vermesser (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie fängt ihr eure große Aale?*

Das mit den Lolliposen ist echt nicht schlecht...was tragen die Dinger und wo gibts die? Mein Händler hier vor Ort hat sowas nicht zum Angucken...


----------



## vermesser (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie fängt ihr eure große Aale?*



xAlex schrieb:


> Sehr intressanter Thread.
> Weil vorhin das Anfüttern angesprochen worden ist:
> Meint ihr mit Forelli oder anderen Pellets füttern bringt was?



Also das Anfüttern allgemein ist meiner Meinung nach so eine Sache...ich habe öfter mit Friedfischfutter plus gemahlenem Forelli und zerhackten Würmern sowie Fischstücken im Futterkorb gefischt...mehr Aale hat es glaub ich nicht gebracht, dafür als Beifang 5 pfündige Schleie, Karpfen bis 12 Pfund und ne Menge Klodeckel, allerdings auch richtig große...! Mittlerweile fütter ich nicht mehr, weil mir die Tauwürmer dafür zu schade sind und ich lieber mit Pose angel...! Vielleicht starte ich noch einen Versuch mit Vorfüttern mit Eis-Futter-Bomben...

Wenn jemand mehr Erfahrungen hat, wäre ich sehr interessiert, davon zu lesen...


----------



## firemirl (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie fängt ihr eure große Aale?*

Bei Askari :vz.B. Seite 29 bei den Posen im Onlineshop.
Haben aber auch sicherlich andere im Programm.

Bekommst du so zwischen 2 - 20gr. Tragkraft.

Bezüglich anfüttern mit Eisbomben habe ich letztes Jahr kleine Eiswürfel mit Hühnerdarm versenkt. Bei Aldi haben die so'n schönes Eis in ca.6x6 großen Plastikdosen mit Deckel.         Ideal dafür. EInfach einmal durch die Spülmaschine und fertig.
Auch super für den Koffer zum sortieren von Kleinzeug.


----------



## Magdeburger (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie fängt ihr eure große Aale?*

Ich nutze die Raubfischschonzeit, um schon im März gezielt auf Aal zu gehen. Kleinere stehende Gewässer mit ausgedehnten Flachwasserbereichen unter einem Meter Wassertiefe und überhängenden Bäumen sind ideal.

Der Vorteil der Aalangelei im frühen Frühjahr ist, dass die Weißfische noch nicht gelaicht haben und somit das Futterangebot für die Aale viel kärger ist als dann im späteren Frühjahr und im Sommer, wenn der Aal nur das Maul aufmachen muss, um Futter aufzunehmen. In der Zeit davor kann man die Aale viel besser gezielt locken und ans Band bringen, gerade auch die großen Exemplare. 

Ganz wichtig ist, dass die Wassertemperatur über 8°C erreicht hat, dann kann man davon ausgehen, dass der Aal auf Nahrungssuche geht, denn Fressen muss er irgendwann. Außerdem sollte das Angeln in keine Temperatursturzphase gelegt werden, also z.B. von 10°C auf 8°C runter bringt dann auch nichts, auch wenn das Wasser 8°C hat.

Ich füttere die Aale an einer geeigneten Angelstelle im See einige Tage zuvor gezielt an, und zwar mit gefrorenen Futterblöcken:

Dazu braucht man Köderfische, Würmer und Kies. Einen Teil der Köderfische drehe ich ohne Kopf durch einen Fleischwolf, dass ein richtiger Fischbrei entsteht, einen kleineren Teil der Köfis zerhacke ich in maulgerechte Stücke, das gleiche mache ich mit den Würmern.

Den Fischbrei und die zerhackten Würmer und Köfis fülle ich in Tupperdosen ab. Man sollte anteilig nicht zu viele Fischstücken zufügen, denn die Aale sollen ja nicht unbedingt gesättigt werden. Dann eine handvoll Kies dazu und mit Wasser auffüllen und einfrieren.

Durch den Kies gehen die Futterblöcke unter und diese geben bei Auftauen unter Wasser einen verführerischen Duft ab und halten die Aale am Platz, die Jungs werden dort für die nächste Zeit nun regelmäßig nach Fressbarem suchen, denn im Gegensatz zum Rest des Gewässers wartet hier ja ein reich gedeckter Tisch, und natürlich meine Haken. 

Zur Bissanzeige benutze ich dann übrigens feinste, schlanke Knicklichtposen von 3-4g Tragkraft, höchstens, Köder natürlich auf Grund. Im Frühjahr und gerade bei den größeren Schlangen reagieren die Aale sehr stark auf Widerstand.


----------



## vermesser (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie fängt ihr eure große Aale?*

@ Magdeburger: Sehr interessant. Wie lange fütterst Du vor? Und wie oft angelst Du auf dem Platz? Die Methode klingt äußerst vielversprechend. Wie sieht es dabei mit dem Anlocken unerwünschter Gäste aus, also Brassen usw.?


----------



## Magdeburger (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie fängt ihr eure große Aale?*



vermesser schrieb:


> @ Magdeburger: Sehr interessant. Wie lange fütterst Du vor? Und wie oft angelst Du auf dem Platz? Die Methode klingt äußerst vielversprechend. Wie sieht es dabei mit dem Anlocken unerwünschter Gäste aus, also Brassen usw.?



Naja, in etwa 5mal vor dem Ansitz sollte es schon sein, und dann kann man auch vor jedem Angeln immer nochmal einen Futterblock anfüttern, dann aber einen nur mit Fischmuß, ohne Stückchen drin, damit die Aale dann auch nur unsere Köder finden!

Vom Angelplatz ist nur wichtig, dass es möglichst nicht tiefer als 1m ist, da nur im Flachwasser das Wasser schon "warm" genug ist, das sind oft nur 3-4m vom Ufer entfernt, am besten unter überhängenden Bäumen. Eine erfolgversprechende Stelle, an der es auch beisst, kann man auch länger beangeln - wenn garnichts läuft, Stellenwechsel.

Das Anlocken von Brassen kann man leider nicht verhindern. Oder man angelt dann eben mit Fetzen / kleinen Köfis. In der Schonzeit aber nur auf eigene Gefahr...


----------



## firemirl (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie fängt ihr eure große Aale?*



Magdeburger schrieb:


> In der Schonzeit aber nur auf eigene Gefahr...



Warum auf eigene Gefahr?
Seit wann ist es verboten mit Köderfisch oder Fischfetzen in der Hecht oder Zanderschonzeit zu angeln?
Ok, man sollte nicht gerade n 15er Rotauge am System haben und dem Kontrolleur dann erzählen, mann angle auf Aal.:q
Aber ansonsten ist es ja nicht verboten.
Wie gesagt Aal, Barsch oder auch Döbel nehmen ja gerne mal nen KöFi oder Fetzen.


----------



## vermesser (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie fängt ihr eure große Aale?*



firemirl schrieb:


> Warum auf eigene Gefahr?
> Seit wann ist es verboten mit Köderfisch oder Fischfetzen in der Hecht oder Zanderschonzeit zu angeln?



Doch, bei uns ist das leider doch verboten, weil es als Raubfischangel gilt...und die ist bis 31.05.2010 verboten...


----------



## vermesser (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie fängt ihr eure große Aale?*



Magdeburger schrieb:


> Naja, in etwa 5mal vor dem Ansitz sollte es schon sein, und dann kann man auch vor jedem Angeln immer nochmal einen Futterblock anfüttern, dann aber einen nur mit Fischmuß, ohne Stückchen drin, damit die Aale dann auch nur unsere Köder finden!
> 
> Vom Angelplatz ist nur wichtig, dass es möglichst nicht tiefer als 1m ist, da nur im Flachwasser das Wasser schon "warm" genug ist, das sind oft nur 3-4m vom Ufer entfernt, am besten unter überhängenden Bäumen. Eine erfolgversprechende Stelle, an der es auch beisst, kann man auch länger beangeln - wenn garnichts läuft, Stellenwechsel.
> 
> Das Anlocken von Brassen kann man leider nicht verhindern. Oder man angelt dann eben mit Fetzen / kleinen Köfis. In der Schonzeit aber nur auf eigene Gefahr...




Also kurz zusammengefasst: Das Wasser sollte mindestens um die 8 Grad haben...also wird es Mitte/Ende März interessant...

Hmm...vielleicht löst das sogar mein Problem mit dem verbotenen Nachtangeln...eventuell bekommt man Aale ja so dazu, auch schon in der Dämmerung zu fressen...


----------



## firemirl (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie fängt ihr eure große Aale?*

Aale beißen hingegen der landläufigen Meinung nicht ausschließlich nachts!!!
Ich selbst habe schon nette Exemplare am helligen Tage verhaftet.
Natürlich nicht in lichtdurchfluteten Gewässerbereichen.
Also auch ruhig mal schattige Bereiche mit typischen Aalunterständen suchen wie z.B. unterspülte Wurzelteller usw.
Wie auf dem angefügten Foto z.B. ist am oberen rechten Flußufer ein Bereich in dem ein Baum angespült wurde und rechts daneben beginnt ein Seerosenfeld.
Genau dazwischen habe ich um 14 Uhr einen schönen 90er Aal bei strahlendem Sonnenschein erbeuten können.


----------



## fishingexpert87 (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie fängt ihr eure große Aale?*

kannst du hellsehen??
 wenn ich auf aal gehe mache ich da keine große brühe hin wurm dran und rein die pitsche....aal angeln ist nun wirklich nichts kompliziertes



vermesser schrieb:


> Also kurz zusammengefasst: Das Wasser sollte mindestens um die 8 Grad haben...also wird es Mitte/Ende März interessant...
> 
> Hmm...vielleicht löst das sogar mein Problem mit dem verbotenen Nachtangeln...eventuell bekommt man Aale ja so dazu, auch schon in der Dämmerung zu fressen...


----------



## BARSCH123 (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie fängt ihr eure große Aale?*

ich habe auch schon oft gute erfahrungen mit 2 tauwümern auf dem haken gemacht also nen richtig fettes bündel damit hab ich richtig gute erfolge #6 oder mit kleinen 5 cm köfis auch immer nen versuch wert  oder mit nem kleinen maden bündel kann oftmals den entscheidenden vorteil bringen 

LG christopher


----------



## vermesser (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie fängt ihr eure große Aale?*



BARSCH123 schrieb:


> ich habe auch schon oft gute erfahrungen mit 2 tauwümern auf dem haken gemacht also nen richtig fettes bündel damit hab ich richtig gute erfolge #6 oder mit kleinen 5 cm köfis auch immer nen versuch wert  oder mit nem kleinen maden bündel kann oftmals den entscheidenden vorteil bringen
> 
> LG christopher



Stimmt, das mit dem großen Köder stimmt...außerdem hält man sich dann zumindest Plötzen vom Leib und fängt nebenbei große Schleie, Karpfen, Brassen usw...! Geiz bei Ködern ist nicht geil...


----------



## vermesser (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie fängt ihr eure große Aale?*



fishingexpert87 schrieb:


> kannst du hellsehen??
> wenn ich auf aal gehe mache ich da keine große brühe hin wurm dran und rein die pitsche....aal angeln ist nun wirklich nichts kompliziertes



Nein, selbstverständlich nicht...aber die Erfahrung lehrt nunmal, daß meist Ende März die ersten (und nicht kleinsten) Aale beißen!

Und natürlich kann man so auch Aale angeln...aber wohl kaum regelmäßig vernünftige fangen. Wenn Du ein Gewässer hast, wo Du so einfach Aale ab einem Pfund aufwärts fangen kannst...Glückwunsch. Strippen kannst Du auch stippen...da ist nix dran, aber die großen sind schlauer...und mit denen beschäftigen wir uns doch hier, oder???


----------



## fishingexpert87 (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie fängt ihr eure große Aale?*

warum sollte man nicht vernünftige aale fangen??? versteh ich net..wurm dran und fertig aal angeln ist so easy



vermesser schrieb:


> Nein, selbstverständlich nicht...aber die Erfahrung lehrt nunmal, daß meist Ende März die ersten (und nicht kleinsten) Aale beißen!
> 
> Und natürlich kann man so auch Aale angeln...aber wohl kaum regelmäßig vernünftige fangen. Wenn Du ein Gewässer hast, wo Du so einfach Aale ab einem Pfund aufwärts fangen kannst...Glückwunsch. Strippen kannst Du auch stippen...da ist nix dran, aber die großen sind schlauer...und mit denen beschäftigen wir uns doch hier, oder???


----------



## vermesser (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie fangt ihr eure große Aale?*

Weil das einwerfen eines Wurmes, möglichst noch mit 40er Schnur, einem riesigen Haken und das alles am 50er Sargblei in die Mitte der Strömung oder des Sees nunmal nicht sonderlich effektiv ist...jedenfalls nicht bei uns...Du wirst auch so Aale fangenund Du wirst auch mal größere fangen, ABER Du wirst nicht regelmäßig vernünftige Aale in annehmbarer Anzahl fangen, ohne Dich damit zu beschäftigen...jedenfalls nicht bei den Gewässern, die ich kenne.

Es sei denn, Du hast ein so fantastisches Aalgewässer, kann ja sein...würde mich dann mal interessieren.


----------



## fishingexpert87 (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie fangt ihr eure große Aale?*

na ach ....nein mit 0.35 schnur und 40 gram blei stell dir vor so fangen wir aale ist das wurscht wieviel gram blei und wie dick die schnur.....dich versteh ich absolut nicht 

stinknormale grundblei laufmontage ob da 50 oder 100 gram dran hängen


----------



## vermesser (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie fangt ihr eure große Aale?*

Bisher war der Thread sehr interessant, um neues über den Aalfang zu lernen und Erfahrugen auszutauschen. Schade, daß auch so wenig hilfreiche Kommentare kommen.

Wenn es bei Euch so einfach ist, größere Aale zu fangen, dann freu Dich doch und sei glücklich #d !! Wenn Du bei uns so angelst, hast Du maximal Zupfer und der Aal zieht ein paar Zentimeter und lässt dann wegen dem Widerstand der Schnur im Kraut los...oder die Krabben kneifen Dir den Wurm mit Haken ab, ohne daß Du es merkst...


----------



## ProfieAngler (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie fangt ihr eure große Aale?*

Hey Leute ich habe mal ne Frage,
also wo sollte man auf Aal im Fluss Angeln???
Ich meine was für ein Untergrund sollte am besten vorhanden sein?? Kiesiger Grund, schlammiger, Sandiger oder Felsbrocken oda was anderes???



Und noch was wann sollte man auf Aal am besten angeln wenns warm is oda kalt???:q:q:q


----------



## silvio323 (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie fangt ihr eure große Aale?*



fishingexpert87 schrieb:


> na ach ....nein mit 0.35 schnur und 40 gram blei stell dir vor so fangen wir aale ist das wurscht wieviel gram blei und wie dick die schnur.....dich versteh ich absolut nicht
> 
> stinknormale grundblei laufmontage ob da 50 oder 100 gram dran hängen



Hi, 
schön wenn man bei Euch so zum Erfolg kommt.
In meiner Gegend geht damit (fast) garnichts, da die Gewasser entweder sehr hindernisreich oder schlammig sind und daher Grundblei-Laufmontage praktisch unbrauchbar ist. Es ist angeln mit Pose angesagt. Zudem finde ich es persönlich auch viel interessanter nachts das Lichtchen wandern zu sehen...

Mfg


----------



## Petri Heil 22 (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie fangt ihr eure große Aale?*

also bei uns ist auch ganz wichtig das kein wiederstand bei abzug herrscht sonst läst der raubaal ganz schnell den köfi los.


----------



## vermesser (1. März 2010)

*AW: Wie fangt ihr eure große Aale?*

Ja, so sehe ich das auch...Widerstand beim Abzug führt bei uns dazu, daß sich kleine Aale festmachen im Gerümpel...und große den Köder gleich ganz los lassen...deshalb funktionieren auch Endblei-Montagen nicht bzw. sehr schlecht, weil der Fisch keine Luft zum Ziehen hat...

Nebenbei...wie siehts eigentlich mit Aalen in der Ostsee aus?


----------



## firemirl (1. März 2010)

*AW: Wie fangt ihr eure große Aale?*

http://www.bing.com/maps/#JndoZXJlM...uMDA5NzkzNzIwNTQ3OCU3ZTYuMDA3MTYyNTcwNDY4NzI=Eigentlich sehr gut.
Kann zwar nur über den Bereich Heiligenhafen - Großenbrode sprechen aber dort war es immer sehr gut.
Am besten bei auflandigem Wind und die Grundmontage in dem Bereich ablegen, wo sich die Wellen Richtung Strand brechen und den Grund aufwühlen. Am besten natürlich in Krautfeldern.
Soll heißen - starke Montage.
Habe im Sommer die Aale beim Schnorcheln rd. 30-40 mtr. vom Strand aus beobachten können.
In Großenbrode auf der Seebrücke hatte ich meine besten Erfolge.


----------



## vermesser (1. März 2010)

*AW: Wie fangt ihr eure große Aale?*



firemirl schrieb:


> Eigentlich sehr gut.
> Kann zwar nur über den Bereich Heiligenhafen - Großenbrode sprechen aber dort war es immer sehr gut.
> Am besten bei auflandigem Wind und die Grundmontage in dem Bereich ablegen, wo sich die Wellen Richtung Strand brechen und den Grund aufwühlen. Am besten natürlich in Krautfeldern.
> Soll heißen - starke Montage.
> ...



Ja, so ungefähr hatte ich mir das vorgestellt...welcher Köder ist da empfehlenswert? Fetzen, Tauwurm, Watti oder Seeringler?

Also im Prinzip kann man nach dem Baden am Strand sitzen bleiben oder wie seh ich das?


----------



## firemirl (1. März 2010)

*AW: Wie fangt ihr eure große Aale?*

Fetzen kannste vergessen. Watt - oder Seeringelwurm.
Wie gesagt stabile Montage ohne Firlefanz soll heißen:
Grundblei je nach Wellengang am Anti-Tangle, Multi-Vorfach wegen der Krabben - fertig. 

Im Prinzip kannste gleich da bleiben wenn die Wetter-/ Windlage erfolg verspricht. Würde mir aber vorab die Bereiche gut aussuchen. Sprich die Krautfelder erkunden.
Und am besten gehts immer noch von Brücken, Molen o.ä.

Und erschreck Dich nicht wenn Deine erste Aalmutter beißt - ist das ein häßlicher Fisch !!!


----------



## vermesser (1. März 2010)

*AW: Wie fangt ihr eure große Aale?*

Aha, höchst interessant...also das probier ich auf alle Fälle mal aus...klingt nach stressfreiem und interessantem Angeln...

Und gar nicht so weit raus oder wie?


----------



## firemirl (1. März 2010)

*AW: Wie fangt ihr eure große Aale?*

Das ist wie gesagt abhängig von den Begebenheiten vor Ort.
Wie beschrieben ist die Grundstruktur sowie die Ablage der Montage wichtig. Der Aal frisst an der Küste ja hauptsächlich die freigespülten Würmer usw. Daher der Tipp die Montage dort abzulegen wo sich die Wellen brechen und den Grund aufwühlen.


----------



## vermesser (1. März 2010)

*AW: Wie fangt ihr eure große Aale?*

Ok, das klingt doch schonmal gut...

Aalmuttern kenn ich...die sind lecker...hab die immer nebenbei im Rostocker Hafen beim Heringsangeln mit Wurm an der Kaikante gefangen...


----------



## feedermeister (1. März 2010)

*AW: Wie fangt ihr eure große Aale?*

in deutsch nicht aufgepasst


----------



## firemirl (1. März 2010)

*AW: Wie fangt ihr eure große Aale?*



feedermeister schrieb:


> in deutsch nicht aufgepasst



Nichts zu sagen aber mindestens mal nen blöden Spruch lassen.#q#q#q :e
Mich kotzt diese Unsitte derartig an.
Entweder sinnvoller Beitrag oder fr.... halten.


----------



## börnie (1. März 2010)

*AW: Wie fangt ihr eure große Aale?*



fishingexpert87 schrieb:


> na ach ....nein mit 0.35 schnur und 40 gram blei stell dir vor so fangen wir aale ist das wurscht wieviel gram blei und wie dick die schnur.....dich versteh ich absolut nicht
> 
> stinknormale grundblei laufmontage ob da 50 oder 100 gram dran hängen




keine angelei ist kompliziert, wenn in dem aktuellen gewässer sehr zahlreich zielfisch vorhanden ist.
es ist ja auch eher simpel, in einem karpfenteich dicke karpfen zu fangen. demnach könnten wir hier auch das forum zumachen, weil ja alles so einfach ist und tips & tricks somit völlig überflüssig sind...

zurück zum thema .

anfüttern ....
ich sehe das teilweise etwas kritisch, sofern mit duftbomben gearbeitet wird.
stellt euch mal vor, ihr müsstet in einer vollgequalmten kneipe eine malboro "rausschnuppern".
es bringt auch nichts, mit z.b. reichlich fischfetzen anzufüttern, wenn es eher wenig aale im gewässer gibt. die burschen kommen nicht jeden abend vorbei und hauen sich den bauch voll.
der rest  futterfetzen verdirbt, stinkt am grund rum und wirkt eher kontraproduktiv.
das richtig maß macht es. dazu muss man sein gewässer kennen ....


----------



## Knispel (1. März 2010)

*AW: Wie fangt ihr eure große Aale?*

Wie fangt ihr Eure großen Aale ?

Bald gar nicht mehr, weil es sie nicht mehr gibt. 
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=185136


----------



## vermesser (2. März 2010)

*AW: Wie fangt ihr eure große Aale?*



Knispel schrieb:


> Wie fangt ihr Eure großen Aale ?
> 
> Bald gar nicht mehr, weil es sie nicht mehr gibt.
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=185136



Das ist echt eine solche SAUEREI...es gibt Millionen kleiner Aale, aber anstatt die in einheimische Gewässer zu setzen, werden sie als Delikatesse verkauft...und in einigen Jahren gucken Fischer und Angler in die Röhre #q !!!! Es ist zum :c:c !!

Das Problem ist doch, daß selbst ein Fangstop für Fischer und Angler nichts ändert...jedenfalls nicht in Binnengewässern. Was nützt es, wenn alle Aale zur Vermehrung abwandern (und keiner durch Kormorane, Wasserkraft usw. auf der Strecke bleibt) und es sogar noch bis in die Sargassosee schafft (schon sehr optimistisch).

Und die rückwandernden Glasaale werden dann schon vor der Küste weggefangen und erreichen nie ihre Heimatgewässer. Es ist doch zum :v:v:v!!!!


----------



## börnie (2. März 2010)

*AW: Wie fangt ihr eure große Aale?*



Knispel schrieb:


> Wie fangt ihr Eure großen Aale ?
> 
> Bald gar nicht mehr, weil es sie nicht mehr gibt.
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=185136





....ich werde auch in 10 jahren noch aale fangen.
versprochen !


----------



## Sledge (2. März 2010)

*AW: Wie fangt ihr eure große Aale?*

...ich auch...kuckst du hier...:m!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gdFziYDjcwg


----------



## vermesser (3. März 2010)

*AW: Wie fangt ihr eure große Aale?*

Sicher gibts noch Aale und sicher gibts auch noch in zehn Jahren Aale, allein weils der Brotfisch der Fischer ist...

Aber die guten Zeiten sind vorbei...wenn ich an meine Junganglerzeit denke...so 89,90 rum...keine Ahnung, aber 10 Aale im Sack...

Jetzt kämpf ich, um 3 zu kriegen...und das ist dann ein guter Tag.


----------



## vermesser (3. März 2010)

*AW: Wie fangt ihr eure große Aale?*

Mal ne Idee: Wir diskutieren ja teilweise darüber, daß ein Aal beim Biss möglichst wenig Widerstand spüren sollte. Könnte man nicht, speziell im See, eine kräftige Grundrute mit ner Schwingspitze sehr gut nutzen??? Das müsste doch super funzen, oder?


----------



## Meteraal (3. März 2010)

*AW: Wie fangt ihr eure große Aale?*



vermesser schrieb:


> Das ist echt eine solche SAUEREI...es gibt Millionen kleiner Aale, aber anstatt die in einheimische Gewässer zu setzen, werden sie als Delikatesse verkauft...und in einigen Jahren gucken Fischer und Angler in die Röhre #q !!!! Es ist zum :c:c !!
> 
> Das Problem ist doch, daß selbst ein Fangstop für Fischer und Angler nichts ändert...jedenfalls nicht in Binnengewässern. Was nützt es, wenn alle Aale zur Vermehrung abwandern (und keiner durch Kormorane, Wasserkraft usw. auf der Strecke bleibt) und es sogar noch bis in die Sargassosee schafft (schon sehr optimistisch).
> 
> Und die rückwandernden Glasaale werden dann schon vor der Küste weggefangen und erreichen nie ihre Heimatgewässer. Es ist doch zum :v:v:v!!!!


 

Genau so ist es! Jede Fangbeschränkung oder Verbot hat so lange keine Wirkung, wie die dort weiter munter die Glasaale im MASSEN abfischen und zu teuren Preisen verkauft bekommen! An das heiße Eisen traut sich in der Politik keiner ran!|gr:|gr:


----------



## Mr. Sprock (3. März 2010)

*AW: Wie fangt ihr eure große Aale?*

Wir haben doch schon zwei Aal-Schon-Threads.
Das muss also hier echt nicht noch weitergeführt werden.

@ Vermesser. Damit eine Schwingspitze funktionieren kann, braucht sie aber rollenseitig  auch eine gewisse Spannung.
Du musst also entweder einen Schnurclip oder eine Freilaufrolle verwenden, oder du musst in Sekundenbruchteilen an der Rolle sein um den Bügel zu öffnen.

In einem See ist die Schwingspitze sicher mit die feinste Bissanzeige, die man verwenden kann.


----------



## David23 (3. März 2010)

*AW: Wie fangt ihr eure große Aale?*

Als ich diesen Thread eröffnet habe, hätte ich niemals gedacht, dass so viele Beiträge kommen...#6

Vermesser...die Schwingspitze hat so seine Tücken...
1.) Wie Mr. Sprock schon sagte, wirst du mit dem Schnurablauf Probleme haben..
2.) Brauchst du eine harte Spitze um den Aal von etwaigen Unterholz etc. weg bringen mußt....das kannst du mit einer Schwinge vergessen....

John Sidley hatte zum Aalfischen seine berühmte PK 3 und PK 2 Rutenblanks von der Firma Northwestern...das waren 3m lange, zweigeteilte Ruten mit einer Testkurve von 3lbs...
Auch sprechen wir von richtig großen Schlangen...d.h. die gehen beim Biss ab und ziehen dir viel Schnur ab...da brauchst du ein richtig steifes Rückrat..


----------



## Macusnham (3. März 2010)

*AW: Wie fangt ihr eure große Aale?*

Moin zusammen!

Große Aale im stehenden Gewässer mit KöFi (ich nehme nach möglichkeit 15er Barsche).
Fließgewässer(Kanäle) kleinere Köfi (ca. 10cm) oder Wurmbündel (3-4 Tauwürmer/1er Haken),
Wesermündung: 1er oder 0/1erHaken 1-2 Tauwürmer und je nach Angelplatz und Strömung bis 200g Blei als Durchlaufmontage
Wesermündung: Rolle geschlossen, KEIN Freilauf, Rute hoch ablegen, wenn nen Biss kommt in dem trüben Wasser, knallt das selbst bei 60er Aalen schon ganz ordentlich in der Rute, anschlagen erübrigt sich dabei eigentlich, außer man fischt Brandungssystem (2 Haken) dann anschlagen könnte noch was anderes dranhängen.
90+ hat sich ohne weiteres den 15er Barsch einverleibt (war auf Zander ausgelegt.
Ach so was man vermeiden sollte beim Aalangeln, die Köder nach dem Rauchen/Tanken aufzuziehen, einmal die hände in den Matsch/maulwurfshügel einreiben und dann erst aufziehen. 

Gruß


----------



## vermesser (3. März 2010)

*AW: Wie fangt ihr eure große Aale?*



David23 schrieb:


> Als ich diesen Thread eröffnet habe, hätte ich niemals gedacht, dass so viele Beiträge kommen...#6
> 
> Vermesser...die Schwingspitze hat so seine Tücken...
> 1.) Wie Mr. Sprock schon sagte, wirst du mit dem Schnurablauf Probleme haben..
> ...



Das ist richtig, aber es gibt doch nichts, was mich daran hindert, einen Schwingspitzendring an eine schwere Grundrute zu schrauben...also Rückrad mit super sensibler Bissanzeige.

Das ich was kräftiges brauche, ist mir schon klar...auf Grund hab ich sonst schwere Hechtruten plus Monkey Climber genommen...aber das ist so´n Gefummel nachts...und fällt bei Schwingspitze weg...


----------



## vermesser (3. März 2010)

*AW: Wie fangt ihr eure große Aale?*



Mr. Sprock schrieb:


> Wir haben doch schon zwei Aal-Schon-Threads.
> Das muss also hier echt nicht noch weitergeführt werden.
> 
> @ Vermesser. Damit eine Schwingspitze funktionieren kann, braucht sie aber rollenseitig  auch eine gewisse Spannung.
> ...



Ich angel generell mit Schnurclip, da es bei uns Welse und große Karpfen gibt und man bei geschlossener Rolle sonst nichtmal ins Gebüsch gehen sollte!!


----------



## David23 (3. März 2010)

*AW: Wie fangt ihr eure große Aale?*

Richtig es hindert dich nichts daran...gibt uns aber Bescheid wie es war...denn nur der Versuch macht klug und nachher hast du Recht und ich nicht...bin dann aber trotzdem Manns genug, das dann auch zuzugeben!


----------



## vermesser (4. März 2010)

*AW: Wie fangt ihr eure große Aale?*



David23 schrieb:


> Richtig es hindert dich nichts daran...gibt uns aber Bescheid wie es war...denn nur der Versuch macht klug und nachher hast du Recht und ich nicht...bin dann aber trotzdem Manns genug, das dann auch zuzugeben!



Ich werde berichten...hab gestern bei meinem Händler zwei Endringe für meine Grundruten bestellt.

Auf große Brassen und Barsche und so hat die Schwingspitze gut funktioniert und ich find, so schlimm wirft sich das gar nicht, wenn man nicht grad Rekordweiten erziehlen will...nur sauber pendeln sollte man...sonst gibts übel Tüdel. Leider kann ich die Rute nicht für Aal nehmen, da macht schon ne mittlere Schlange was sie will...

Hihi, und wenn ich mich irre und das nicht funktioniert, geb ich es auch zu #6 !!


----------



## firemirl (4. März 2010)

*AW: Wie fangt ihr eure große Aale?*

Also was die Rutenfrage anbelangt mache ich gar kein so großes Heckmeck.
Sicher muß die Rute ein kräftiges Rückgrat haben, insbesondere wenn man wie ich oft in sehr krautigen und hängerträchtigen Bereichen angelt.
Ich verwende für die Grundmontagen die BullFighter Aal von Cormoran in 3 mtr. und 85gr. WG und muß sagen, das ich von diesen Babys super überzeugt bin. Und zusätzlich sind die Dinger nichtmal teuer.
Wie gesagt, ich fische die Ruten jetzt seit 3 Jahren und selbst bei steil gestellter Rute auf 30-40 mtr. Entfernung signalisiert die super Spitze selbst Bisse von kleinen Barschen.
Um eine bessere Bisserkennung zu bekommen, sollte man aber auch mal über die Gewichte der verwendeten Grundbleie nachdenken.
Klar, ein absolut frei laufendes Blei ist Pflicht und je nach Revier sind eh mal leichtere oder schwerere Bleie notwendig.
Aber testet mal  ein 80er Blei wo sonst ein z.B. 50er reicht.
Ihr werdet erstaunt sein.


----------



## vermesser (4. März 2010)

*AW: Wie fangt ihr eure große Aale?*



firemirl schrieb:


> Um eine bessere Bisserkennung zu bekommen, sollte man aber auch mal über die Gewichte der verwendeten Grundbleie nachdenken.
> Klar, ein absolut frei laufendes Blei ist Pflicht und je nach Revier sind eh mal leichtere oder schwerere Bleie notwendig.
> Aber testet mal  ein 80er Blei wo sonst ein z.B. 50er reicht.
> Ihr werdet erstaunt sein.



Ähm- wie meinst Du das? Eigentlich nimmt man doch das Blei so leicht wie möglich...oder meinst Du das so, daß ein größeres Blei besser liegen bleibt und deshalb weniger Widerstand bringt, als wenn ein leichtes mitgeschleift wird?

Die Bisserkennung ist selten das Problem...aber man sollte Widerstand vermeiden, wo es geht. Deshalb angel ich auch mit offener Rolle statt Freilaufrolle und klemm die Schnur nur ganz knapp in den Clip.


----------



## firemirl (4. März 2010)

*AW: Wie fangt ihr eure große Aale?*

Ganz einfach.... ist das Blei zu leicht, hebt der Aal es evtl. schon an, bevor Du die Rückmeldung an der Spitze bekommst.
Ich z.B. verwende fast ausschließlich Strömungsblei am Anti-Tangle 80gr.+ und Tiroler Hölzel 80gr.+.
Mach mal den Versuch.....Rute im Garten aufgestellt, Montage dran und vorsichtig ziehen. Du wirst sehen, das beim schwereren Blei die Rückmeldung eher da ist.
Dies ist natürlich für fließende - stark strömende Gewässer. Das heißt bei geschlossener Rolle.
Im Kanal kommt bei mir die Rute auch flach hin und den Freilauf rein.


----------



## vermesser (4. März 2010)

*AW: Wie fangt ihr eure große Aale?*



firemirl schrieb:


> Ganz einfach.... ist das Blei zu leicht, hebt der Aal es evtl. schon an, bevor Du die Rückmeldung an der Spitze bekommst.
> Ich z.B. verwende fast ausschließlich Strömungsblei am Anti-Tangle 80gr.+ und Tiroler Hölzel 80gr.+.
> Mach mal den Versuch.....Rute im Garten aufgestellt, Montage dran und vorsichtig ziehen. Du wirst sehen, das beim schwereren Blei die Rückmeldung eher da ist.
> Dies ist natürlich für fließende - stark strömende Gewässer. Das heißt bei geschlossener Rolle.
> Im Kanal kommt bei mir die Rute auch flach hin und den Freilauf rein.



Ok, ja...jetzt versteh ich...die Erfahrung habe ich auch schon gemacht. Bei uns gibts wenig stark strömendes Wasser.


----------



## firemirl (4. März 2010)

*AW: Wie fangt ihr eure große Aale?*

Sieht zwar ruhig aus aber ne super kräftige Unterströmung für son Flüßchen. Mit weniger wie 80gr. brauch man hier gar nicht erst anzufangen.
Das sind im übrigen auch die beiden Ruten.


----------



## börnie (4. März 2010)

*AW: Wie fangt ihr eure große Aale?*

ich verwende auch in stehenden gewässern eher schwere gewichte zum grundfischen. aber nur so schwer, dass sie nicht überm. in den grund einsinken. oder tiroler oder seitenarmmontage. leichte bleie zieht der fisch oft mit, sie stocken bei einer schlaufe usw...
feederkörbe helfen oft , auch wenn man sie nicht befüllt.

wichtig sind auch große schnurdurchführungen. die "serienmäßigen" kann man meistens vergessen, da sie viel zu klein ausgelegt sind. oft hänge ich einen extrem großen wirbel ein und lasse die schnurr durch dieses riesige auge laufen. 

die ruten von john sidley waren aus glasfaser mit einer para-action. dafür sind die northwestern bekannt. habe sie selber mal eine zeit lang gefischt. die sind nicht so hart wie man glauben mag, haben aber einen schönen rücken.
ob das unbedingt sein muss ?! schwer zu sagen. mir waren sie (für meine zwecke) etwas kurz. 11-12" sollten sie schon haben. aber hier gehen die meinungen und vorlieben auseinander.
mit einer nicht zu harten guten karpfenrute liegt man selten falsch.
ein viel größeres problem sehe ich ohnehin darin, einen großen erstmal zum anbiss zu bewegen....

"früher war alles besser"...oder "die guten zeiten sind vorbei"....?!
ansichtssache !
sicher haben wir früher viel mehr alle gefangen. ich kann mich noch an die zeiten mitte der 80er erinnern, an denen man von 3 ruten manchmal keine im wasser hatte, weil das nachködern garnicht so schnell gehen konnte (kein scherz).
oder auch noch in den 90er, konnte man z.b. bei uns am DEK quasi sicher sein, nie als schneider nach hause zu gehen. pünktlich mit einbruch der dunkelheit tauchten auch die ersten posen ab. 
heute ist das alles anders. man ist froh, wenn man 2-3 gute bisse an einem abend bekommt. wenn es dann mal gut läuft hat man 1,2,3-4 schöne aale gefangen und es ist ein prächtiger ansitz gewesen (wir reden hier von guten fischen und nicht von den baby-schlangen einiger butterbrotangler).
mir persönlich gefällt das nicht schlechter. die herausforderung ist einfach eine andere. 
früher konnte jeder depp mit einer 1,80er spinnrute, steil in den himmel gestellt, glocke und abgesoffenem wurmköder seinen aal fangen. heute jammern diese angler darüber, dass kaum noch was zu fangen ist.
jedem das seine...


----------



## vermesser (4. März 2010)

*AW: Wie fangt ihr eure große Aale?*

Ja, dem kann zu einen großen Teil zustimmen! In meiner Anfängerzeit als Stippi konnte man ohne großes Können mal fix nachts 5 Aale fangen!

Insofern ist das Angeln auf die Schlangen mittlerweile spezieller und mühsamer, aber die Aale sind nicht kleiner und die Herausforderung ist größer! Nebenbei hat das den Vorteil, daß man von saufenden "Aalanglern" mit 1,80 er Pilkruten und 40 er Schnur verschont bleibt!
Und seien wir mal ehrlich- wer weiß wie und wo und womit wird auch heute noch Schlangen fangen!


----------



## vermesser (4. März 2010)

*AW: Wie fangt ihr eure große Aale?*

@ Börnie: angelst Du auf Aale nur mit Grundmontagen? Oder auch mit Pose oder freier Leine?

Und in welchen Gewässern? Neuruppin ist ja nicht so weit von der Müritz weg! Bin hier in der Gegend auch ziemlich neu und auf der Suche nach ergiebigen "Schlangengruben"!


----------



## börnie (6. März 2010)

*AW: Wie fangt ihr eure große Aale?*



vermesser schrieb:


> @ Börnie: angelst Du auf Aale nur mit Grundmontagen? Oder auch mit Pose oder freier Leine?
> 
> Und in welchen Gewässern? Neuruppin ist ja nicht so weit von der Müritz weg! Bin hier in der Gegend auch ziemlich neu und auf der Suche nach ergiebigen "Schlangengruben"!




wenn es sich bewerkstelligen lässt, fische ich mit der pose. aber das geht ja leider nicht überall.
an gewässern habe ich schon einiges durch. 
thülsfelder talsperre, aasee, werse..viele jahre ems, usw., aber auch in irland und england habe ich auf aale geangelt.

die letzten jahre war ich aber fast nur am dortmund-ems-kanal und den nebenarmen unterwegs, weil es dort sehr schöne aale gibt und die gewässer fast vor meiner tür liegen....oder besser lagen.
nun wohne ich hier ein paar minunten von müritz, plauer see und einer unmenge anderer seen und gewässer entfernt.
warscheinlich brauche ich 130 jahre um die alle mal abzuchecken.|kopfkrat
vielleicht können wir uns ja mal ergänzen....?!

bis die tage
börnie


----------



## firemirl (6. März 2010)

*AW: Wie fangt ihr eure große Aale?*

Richtig, da verläßt unser heimische Aalgott einfach den Bereich ohne seine Geheimnisse zu verraten.|kopfkrat
Über Ihn wurde schon gemunkelt, das die Schubverbände aufm Kanal nicht Kohle transportieren sondern seine Futterboote sind.


----------



## vermesser (6. März 2010)

*AW: Wie fangt ihr eure große Aale?*



börnie schrieb:


> wenn es sich bewerkstelligen lässt, fische ich mit der pose. aber das geht ja leider nicht überall.
> an gewässern habe ich schon einiges durch.
> thülsfelder talsperre, aasee, werse..viele jahre ems, usw., aber auch in irland und england habe ich auf aale geangelt.
> 
> ...



Jupp, da mach ich mit! Wenn die Saison anfängt, können wa da gern mal was planen! Mir gehts mit den Seen ähnlich...allein in 10-20 Minuten Umkreis hab ich mehr Wasser, als ich je beangeln könnte!
Allein der See vor meiner Tür soll schon erhiebig sein, allerdings ist Nachtangeln nicht erlaubt! Ideen?


----------



## börnie (6. März 2010)

*AW: Wie fangt ihr eure große Aale?*

wie ? nachtangeln nicht erlaubt ? da würde ich glatt das bundesland wechseln...
solche gesetze kann ich absolut nicht verstehen. leute die sich sowas ausdenken, müssen zwangsläufig irgendwo an einer ungünstigen stelle ein loch im kopf haben. #q
egal, wohl nicht zu ändern.

ich habe mir hier schon mal einige leckerlis ausgeguckt. auch schon mal kontakt zu den berufsfischern (sehr nett!) gepflegt und tips gesammelt. ob das wirklich alles so funzt wird sich zeigen. ein guter freund von mir (und begnadeter angler) hat immer gesagt, man muss mit einem gewässer erst verheiratet sein, um es richtig zu verstehen und regelmäßig erfolge zu kassieren. also etwas anders als im normalen leben bei unseren mädels...|supergri

@firemirl
die gegend hier ist schon richtig geil aber ich werde immer ein münsterländer bleiben !
und ich werde auch das eine oder andere mal (des nächtens) an meinen "alten strecken" rumlungern... wenn ich auf besuch bin 
vielleicht schaffen wir es ja doch noch mal ?!

aber mal was zum thema :
große aale sind einzelgänger und revierbildent. 
ich habe vor vielen jahren am steiner-see in münster-hiltr. mal ein experiment gewagt. 
an diesem see gibt es einen recht flachen, krautreichen und somit fischreichen teil. weiterhin einen tieferen teil, der aber durch reichlich uferbewuchs und umgestürzte bäume / unterstände fischmäßig ebenfalls gut versorgt wird.
und es gibt einen völlig uninteressanten teil. in diesem bereich gibt es nichts. kein kraut, keine über- hängenden bäume und das ufer besteht überwiegend aus nacktem sandstrand. an diesem teil des sees, hatte ich in 3-4 jahren noch nie einen angler gesehen.
ich hatte endlich urlaub / zeit und mich mit meinen gerödel genau an diesen strand gesetzt. am abend kamen dann auch freunde und anglerkollegen vorbei und was glaubt ihr was ich mir anhören durfte ?! wieso setzt der sich denn da hin ?! wahrscheinlich sonnenstich oder rinderwarn ?!
ich hatte meine beiden aal-ruten mit köfi bestückt. Am ersten abend kein biss. auch in den darauf folgenden nächten tat sich bis auf einen fehlbiss nichts.
in der 4. nacht, konnte ich dann einen 4,5 pfünder haken und landen. obwohl wir diesen see schon seit einigen jahren sehr oft auf aal befischt hatten und auch schöne aale um die 2-3 pfund gefangen hatten, war dieser aal mit abstand der größte.
und das an einer stelle, die ansich völlig uninteressant schien.

ich habe mir seit diesem erlebniss eingeredet, dass große aale sich häufig dort aufhalten, wo man sie nicht vermutet. dort wo kein anderer auf die idee kommt, auf aal zu fischen.
damit habe ich in den folgenden jahren häufig erfolg gehabt. manchmal glaube ich, die großen aale sind dort anzutreffen weil sie ihre ruhe haben wollen ....







schöne grüße
börnie


----------



## Pernod (6. März 2010)

*AW: Wie fangt ihr eure große Aale?*



vermesser schrieb:


> Allein der See vor meiner Tür soll schon erhiebig sein, allerdings ist Nachtangeln nicht erlaubt! Ideen?


 
In zwei Threads immer die selbe Frage.Was erwartest du hier eigentlich?Ein Patentrezept für den Ruppiner,bei dem dir im vorbeigehen die Aale in den Kescher springen?Du hast doch schon genügend Ratschläge bekommen,reichen die immer noch nicht?Als Angler mit ein wenig Erfahrung,zieht man los und probiert verschiedene Dinge aus.Angeln bedeutet (selber) finden und fangen.

Ps.: Bei Fragen wie z.B. Kann ich diese Ruten benutzen ect. frage ich mich echt,was Ihr (du) in Zeiten ohne Internet gemacht hättet.|kopfkrat


----------



## Pernod (6. März 2010)

*AW: Wie fangt ihr eure große Aale?*



börnie schrieb:


> wie ? nachtangeln nicht erlaubt ? da würde ich glatt das bundesland wechseln...
> solche gesetze kann ich absolut nicht verstehen. leute die sich sowas ausdenken, müssen zwangsläufig irgendwo an einer ungünstigen stelle ein loch im kopf haben. #q
> egal, wohl nicht zu ändern...


 
Der See ,den er befischen möchte wird vom Fischer bewirtschaftet.Demzufolge stellt auch der Fischer die Regeln auf. Nichtsdestotrotz gibt es im Ruppiner Umland genügend Gewässer,an denen Nachtangeln gestattet ist.Also wo ist das Problem?


----------



## Matt_Hayes (6. März 2010)

*AW: Wie fangt ihr eure große Aale?*

Ich  habe meinen ersten Aal aus Versehen gefangen, als ich mein Boot mit dem Kran aus dem Wasser hob und der Aal aus einem Hohlraum unterhalbdes Bootes fiel, in dem er Unterschlupf gesucht hatte. Da das Boot beim herausfallen des Aales bereits über dem Boden schwebte, brauchte ich ihn nur noch aufsammeln... Also, Bootsstege, ein Geheimtip...


----------



## börnie (7. März 2010)

*AW: Wie fangt ihr eure große Aale?*

interessante fangmethode matt...#6


----------



## vermesser (8. März 2010)

*AW: Wie fangt ihr eure große Aale?*

Boah, ich hab es lediglich gewagt, zu erwähnen, daß man in dem See vor meiner Tür nicht Nachtangeln darf, der aber trotzdem große Aale beherben soll...entschuldigt Eure Hoheit...so langsam wird manches in diesem Forum komisch, weil immer welche bei sind, die scheinbar noch nie ne Frage hatten und immer alles wissen. Egal welches Thema ob Gerät oder Methoden oder sonstwas...immer hat einer was zu meckern. Ich dachte, wir sind alles Angler? Rollen unter hundert Euro sind alle Schrott, Aale angelt man eigentlich überhaupt nicht, weil sie bedroht sind...Karpfen sind alle heilig, deshalb kann man die keinesfalls essen...noch mehr Beispiele? Ich überlege echt, ob ich überhaupt noch irgendwas schreibe...! Man kann sich hundertpro sicher sein, daß irgendwann einer kommt, dem irgendwas nicht passt...!

Und JA, es gibt Gewässer wo Nachtangeln erlaubt ist. Halt nur nicht der See vor meiner Tür. Ok?

Zurück zum Thema: Die Erfahrung mit den Badestellen hab ich auch schon gemacht. Das ist an der Havel auch so...wenn die letzten Badegäste weg sind, kann man da hervorragend und hängerfrei Aale angeln. Ich hab es immer darauf geschoben, daß der Badebetrieb Nahrung aufwühlt, demzufolge kleine Fische kommen (die man auch oft sieht) und im Gefolge dann die Räuber, also die Aale kommen? Auch Welse werden da regelmäßig gefangen...und am Tag Hechte, wenn man denn hart genug ist, am Rand der Badestelle zu blinkern.


----------



## Pernod (8. März 2010)

*AW: Wie fangt ihr eure große Aale?*



vermesser schrieb:


> Boah, ich hab es lediglich gewagt, zu erwähnen, daß man in dem See vor meiner Tür nicht Nachtangeln darf, der aber trotzdem große Aale beherben soll...entschuldigt Eure Hoheit...so langsam wird manches in diesem Forum komisch, weil immer welche bei sind, die scheinbar noch nie ne Frage hatten und immer alles wissen. Egal welches Thema ob Gerät oder Methoden oder sonstwas...immer hat einer was zu meckern. Ich dachte, wir sind alles Angler? Rollen unter hundert Euro sind alle Schrott, Aale angelt man eigentlich überhaupt nicht, weil sie bedroht sind...Karpfen sind alle heilig, deshalb kann man die keinesfalls essen...noch mehr Beispiele? Ich überlege echt, ob ich überhaupt noch irgendwas schreibe...! Man kann sich hundertpro sicher sein, daß irgendwann einer kommt, dem irgendwas nicht passt...


 
Ausgeheult?

Nur weil du anscheinend nicht in der Lage bist,selber Erfahrungen an einem neuen Gewässer zu sammeln,bzw. neue Dinge zu probieren, musst du dich nicht gleich auf den Schlips getreten fühlen und hier rumjaulen.Du hast schliesslich schon genügend Tips und Anregungen bekommen.Setze diese erst mal um und dann kann man immer noch weiter sehen.Desweiteren ist Mobilität keine Hexerei und selbst mit nem Fahrrad kommt man bequem an die nächsten Seen.Wo ist also dein Problem.


----------



## Tim91 (8. März 2010)

*AW: Wie fangt ihr eure große Aale?*

Guten Abend
Ich war letztes Wochenende auch dem Aal nachstellen leider ohne erfolg.Ich hatte beide Ruten mit einem Tauwurm bestückt und auch in Ufernähe präsentiert in 1m Tiefe. Die Wassertemperatur beträgt zur Zeit 1-3 Grad meint ihr das dies der Grund ist warum ich keine Schlange an den Haken bekomme?Hat jemand schon bei solchen Wassertemperaturen Aale gefangen oder ist es hoffnungslos?

Lg Tim


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (8. März 2010)

*AW: Wie fangt ihr eure große Aale?*

Vielleicht nicht ganz hoffnungslos aber doch immerhin ziemlich sinnlos!


----------



## Meteraal (8. März 2010)

*AW: Wie fangt ihr eure große Aale?*



Tim91 schrieb:


> Guten Abend
> Ich war letztes Wochenende auch dem Aal nachstellen leider ohne erfolg.Ich hatte beide Ruten mit einem Tauwurm bestückt und auch in Ufernähe präsentiert in 1m Tiefe. Die Wassertemperatur beträgt zur Zeit 1-3 Grad meint ihr das dies der Grund ist warum ich keine Schlange an den Haken bekomme?Hat jemand schon bei solchen Wassertemperaturen Aale gefangen oder ist es hoffnungslos?
> 
> Lg Tim


 
Es ist eindeutig noch nicht die Zeit für das gezielte Aalangeln! Du musst schon abwarten bis die Wassertemperatur mindestens 8 Grad beträgt! Aber ,mach dir nichts draus, ich warte auch schon ungeduldig auf den Start der Saison...

Und nun back to topic...:m


----------



## börnie (8. März 2010)

*AW: Wie fangt ihr eure große Aale?*



Tim91 schrieb:


> Guten Abend
> Ich war letztes Wochenende auch dem Aal nachstellen leider ohne erfolg.Ich hatte beide Ruten mit einem Tauwurm bestückt und auch in Ufernähe präsentiert in 1m Tiefe. Die Wassertemperatur beträgt zur Zeit 1-3 Grad meint ihr das dies der Grund ist warum ich keine Schlange an den Haken bekomme?Hat jemand schon bei solchen Wassertemperaturen Aale gefangen oder ist es hoffnungslos?
> 
> Lg Tim




...sorry, ich bin mir jetzt nicht ganz sicher ob du uns verarschen willst...|supergri


----------



## vermesser (8. März 2010)

*AW: Wie fangt ihr eure große Aale?*



vermesser schrieb:


> Allein der See vor meiner Tür soll schon erhiebig sein, allerdings ist Nachtangeln nicht erlaubt! Ideen?



@ Pernod: Du unterstellst mir auf Grund dieses Satzes, daß ich nicht in der Lage bin, selber Erfahrungen zu sammeln?? Da lach ich doch einfach mal herzhaft...! Ich hab ne Menge guter Tipps und einiges per PN bekommen und hab mich in keiner Weise beschwert. Das ist ein Forum, da denk ich doch nicht über jeden Satz dreimal nach.

So, und nu is auch gut mit off topic...wenn das Thema mal wieder konstruktiv wird, äußer ich mich auch wieder.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (9. März 2010)

*AW: Wie fangt ihr eure große Aale?*



Pernod schrieb:


> Ausgeheult?
> 
> Nur weil du anscheinend nicht in der Lage bist,selber Erfahrungen an einem neuen Gewässer zu sammeln,bzw. neue Dinge zu probieren, musst du dich nicht gleich auf den Schlips getreten fühlen und hier rumjaulen.Du hast schliesslich schon genügend Tips und Anregungen bekommen.Setze diese erst mal um und dann kann man immer noch weiter sehen.Desweiteren ist Mobilität keine Hexerei und selbst mit nem Fahrrad kommt man bequem an die nächsten Seen.Wo ist also dein Problem.


 

Was bist denn du für ein Spezialist?
Vermesser hat hier eine eigene Frage gestellt, durchaus zum Startthema passend, ne Menge Tipps bekommen, bisschen gequatscht, wieder neue Fragen diskutiert...
Hat alles wunderbar geklappt, bis DU auf einmal aufgetaucht bist und nichts als Anmacherei betrieben hast. Was geht dich das an, wie mobil er ist?
#q
Und dein glorreicher Vorschlag, die bisherigen Tipps erst einmal auszuprobieren: Tolle Idee, bei -13 Grad Nachttemperaturen.

Oh Mann, Gestalten gibts, die gibts eigentlich gar nicht...
;+


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (9. März 2010)

*AW: Wie fangt ihr eure große Aale?*



Tim91 schrieb:


> Guten Abend
> Ich war letztes Wochenende auch dem Aal nachstellen leider ohne erfolg.Ich hatte beide Ruten mit einem Tauwurm bestückt und auch in Ufernähe präsentiert in 1m Tiefe. Die Wassertemperatur beträgt zur Zeit 1-3 Grad meint ihr das dies der Grund ist warum ich keine Schlange an den Haken bekomme?Hat jemand schon bei solchen Wassertemperaturen Aale gefangen oder ist es hoffnungslos?
> 
> Lg Tim


 

Steck doch mal einen Tauchsieder mit rein, deine Chancen dürften sich so um 1000% erhöhen!


----------



## vermesser (9. März 2010)

*AW: Wie fangt ihr eure große Aale?*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Was bist denn du für ein Spezialist?
> Vermesser hat hier eine eigene Frage gestellt, durchaus zum Startthema passend, ne Menge Tipps bekommen, bisschen gequatscht, wieder neue Fragen diskutiert...
> Hat alles wunderbar geklappt, bis DU auf einmal aufgetaucht bist und nichts als Anmacherei betrieben hast. Was geht dich das an, wie mobil er ist?
> #q
> ...




Herzlichen Dank. Aus meiner Sicht ist genau das auch Sinn eines Forums!!!


----------



## firemirl (9. März 2010)

*AW: Wie fangt ihr eure große Aale?*

Ich weiß gar nicht warum Ihr euch so aufregt.;+#c
Dieses Forum hat doch ganz tolle Funktionen - einfach die selbst ernannte Gottheit in den Status *ignorieren* setzen.
Ich nutze diese Funktion regelmäßig m- insbesondere bei solchen Typen und bei denen die wirklich zu jedem Thema was sagen müssen und trotzdem nur Bullshit posten.:v

Und ja,  auch ich warte.........................:c


----------



## Tim91 (9. März 2010)

*AW: Wie fangt ihr eure große Aale?*



börnie schrieb:


> ...sorry, ich bin mir jetzt nicht ganz sicher ob du uns verarschen willst...|supergri



|supergri|supergri Nein wollte ich nicht. Ich habe noch dieses Fachwissen  muss noch viel lernen aber bin fleißig am lesen 

Lg Tim


----------



## Pernod (9. März 2010)

*AW: Wie fangt ihr eure große Aale?*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Was bist denn du für ein Spezialist?
> Vermesser hat hier eine eigene Frage gestellt, durchaus zum Startthema passend, ne Menge Tipps bekommen, bisschen gequatscht, wieder neue Fragen diskutiert...
> Hat alles wunderbar geklappt, bis DU auf einmal aufgetaucht bist und nichts als Anmacherei betrieben hast. Was geht dich das an, wie mobil er ist?
> #q
> ...


 
Mahlzeit du Spassvogel.Er hat Tips bekommen.Das ist vollkommen richtig.Diese Tips soll er erst mal ausprobieren.Soweit hast du das ja auch noch verstanden.Aber das wars dann auch schon mit dir,DENN WO BITTE SCHÖN HABE ICH GESCHRIEBEN,DASS ER SIE *JETZT *AUSPROBIEREN SOLL ??Das Thema Mobilität habe ich angeschnitten,weil er meinte,dass es ohne Auto schlecht ist an andere Seen zu kommen,an denen Nachtangeln erlaubt ist. (Ausserdem brauchst du dich hier nicht wie der heilige Samariter aufzuführen.Davon bekomme ich nämlich furchtbare Lachkrämpfe.)


----------



## teilzeitgott (9. März 2010)

*AW: Wie fangt ihr eure große Aale?*

mensch mensch, das sich hier immer leute über die " blöden fragen" aufregen müssen!!!
lass die leute doch fragen, sooft sie wollen und solange sie wollen und von mir aus auch so blöd sie möchten.
wenn mir ne frage blöde vorkommt oder ich das thema zu 82379786361 mal hier lese,klicke ich eben woanders hin und maule nicht herum und gebe ungefragt meinen senf dazu.
und nun mal zu thema und schluss mit kleinkrieg, sonst sage ich der supernanny das ihr beide auf die stille treppe kommt.

ich habe jahrelang den fehler gemacht das es mir um das fangen ging, also fischte ich mit wurm und fing auch... aber selten eben große aale.
heute angel ich nur noch mit kleinen köderfisch oder mit krabbe auf die schleicher
ich fange manche nächte gar nichts, aber meistens sind 1-2 richtig schöne aale mit dabei und hin und wieder auch ein schöner zander.
und noch ein vorteil, ich fange so gut wie nie wirklich kleine aale .


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (9. März 2010)

*AW: Wie fangt ihr eure große Aale?*



Pernod schrieb:


> Mahlzeit du Spassvogel.Er hat Tips bekommen.Das ist vollkommen richtig.Diese Tips soll er erst mal ausprobieren.Soweit hast du das ja auch noch verstanden.Aber das wars dann auch schon mit dir,DENN WO BITTE SCHÖN HABE ICH GESCHRIEBEN,DASS ER SIE *JETZT *AUSPROBIEREN SOLL ??Das Thema Mobilität habe ich angeschnitten,weil er meinte,dass es ohne Auto schlecht ist an andere Seen zu kommen,an denen Nachtangeln erlaubt ist. (Ausserdem brauchst du dich hier nicht wie der heilige Samariter aufzuführen.Davon bekomme ich nämlich furchtbare Lachkrämpfe.)


 

Du kannst dir dein gönnerhaftes Getue alá "erst soll er die Tipps umsetzen, und dann sieht man weiter" sparen. Du klingst verdächtig nach dem schon reichlich angestaubten Oberstudienrat, der darüber bestimmt, wann der _ihm untergeordnete _kleine Wicht namens "Schüler" genug Lernstoff erhalten hat.
:v
Und wieder einer für die Ignorierliste.
Hinfort mit dir!
#h


----------



## Pernod (9. März 2010)

*AW: Wie fangt ihr eure große Aale?*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Du kannst dir dein gönnerhaftes Getue alá "erst soll er die Tipps umsetzen, und dann sieht man weiter" sparen. Du klingst verdächtig nach dem schon reichlich angestaubten Oberstudienrat, der darüber bestimmt, wann der _ihm untergeordnete _kleine Wicht namens "Schüler" genug Lernstoff erhalten hat.
> :v
> Und wieder einer für die Ignorierliste.
> Hinfort mit dir!
> #h


 
Welch geistreicher Erguss. :v


----------



## Algon (9. März 2010)

*AW: Wie fangt ihr eure große Aale?*



Tim91 schrieb:


> Guten Abend
> Ich war letztes Wochenende auch dem Aal nachstellen leider ohne erfolg.Ich hatte beide Ruten mit einem Tauwurm bestückt und auch in Ufernähe präsentiert in 1m Tiefe.


bei uns geht der Aal , wenns kälter wird, in die Tiefe.

MfG Algon


----------



## Sledge (9. März 2010)

*AW: Wie fangt ihr eure große Aale?*



Tim91 schrieb:


> Guten Abend
> Ich war letztes Wochenende auch dem Aal nachstellen leider ohne erfolg.Ich hatte beide Ruten mit einem Tauwurm bestückt und auch in Ufernähe präsentiert in 1m Tiefe. Die Wassertemperatur beträgt zur Zeit 1-3 Grad meint ihr das dies der Grund ist warum ich keine Schlange an den Haken bekomme?Hat jemand schon bei solchen Wassertemperaturen Aale gefangen oder ist es hoffnungslos?
> 
> Lg Tim



|bigeyes...du gehst im Dormagener Raum bei diesem Wetter und den Temperaturen auf Aale los...|kopfkrat#r!!!


----------



## vermesser (9. März 2010)

*AW: Wie fangt ihr eure große Aale?*



teilzeitgott schrieb:


> ich habe jahrelang den fehler gemacht das es mir um das fangen ging, also fischte ich mit wurm und fing auch... aber selten eben große aale.
> heute angel ich nur noch mit kleinen köderfisch oder mit krabbe auf die schleicher
> ich fange manche nächte gar nichts, aber meistens sind 1-2 richtig schöne aale mit dabei und hin und wieder auch ein schöner zander.
> und noch ein vorteil, ich fange so gut wie nie wirklich kleine aale .




Welche Art von Krabben verwendest Du...die Wollis, welche aus dem Tiefkühlregal oder Krebse?


----------



## vermesser (9. März 2010)

*AW: Wie fangt ihr eure große Aale?*



Pernod schrieb:


> Mahlzeit du Spassvogel.Er hat Tips bekommen.Das ist vollkommen richtig.Diese Tips soll er erst mal ausprobieren.Soweit hast du das ja auch noch verstanden.Aber das wars dann auch schon mit dir,DENN WO BITTE SCHÖN HABE ICH GESCHRIEBEN,DASS ER SIE *JETZT *AUSPROBIEREN SOLL ??Das Thema Mobilität habe ich angeschnitten,weil er meinte,dass es ohne Auto schlecht ist an andere Seen zu kommen,an denen Nachtangeln erlaubt ist. (Ausserdem brauchst du dich hier nicht wie der heilige Samariter aufzuführen.Davon bekomme ich nämlich furchtbare Lachkrämpfe.)



Nochmal, als allerletzter Post neben dem Thema, bevor auch ich Dich auf die Ignorierliste setze:

1. Ich habe in einem Nebensatz erwähnt, daß der See vor meiner Tür Nachtangelverbot hat. Wo bitte ist das ein Grund, so einen Aufstand zu machen? Es kann ja sein, daß jemand erfolgreich regelmäßig am Tag Aale fängt!

2. Ich habe nirgends, nie, mit keinem Wort erwähnt, daß ich nicht mobil bin. Zeig mir die Stelle, wo was von kein Auto steht. Und wenn dann geht Dich das auch nix an. Ich werde auch andere Gewässer befischen, aber eben vorrangig den See direkt vor meiner Tür. Was ziehst Du Dich daran so hoch?

3. Hast Du im Gegensatz zu den anderen hier auch nur einen einzigen konstruktiven Satz zu diesem Thread beigetragen? Soweit ich das hier seh, meckerst Du hier nur rum?

Und raus, weg und "ignorieren"!


----------



## teilzeitgott (10. März 2010)

*AW: Wie fangt ihr eure große Aale?*



vermesser schrieb:


> Welche Art von Krabben verwendest Du...die Wollis, welche aus dem Tiefkühlregal oder Krebse?



ich nehme die wollis zum angeln, die kommen bei uns an der elbe ja wie sand am meer vor.
natürlich gehen nur die weichen zum angeln.
habe es auch schon mit krabben aus der kühlung probiert, geht auch, halten nur nicht so toll am haken, ist mehr was für das posenangeln auf aal.
kann aber auch gute fische bringen.


----------



## vermesser (10. März 2010)

*AW: Wie fangt ihr eure große Aale?*



teilzeitgott schrieb:


> ich nehme die wollis zum angeln, die kommen bei uns an der elbe ja wie sand am meer vor.
> natürlich gehen nur die weichen zum angeln.
> habe es auch schon mit krabben aus der kühlung probiert, geht auch, halten nur nicht so toll am haken, ist mehr was für das posenangeln auf aal.
> kann aber auch gute fische bringen.



Hmm, mangels Wollis werd ich es wohl in den Seen hier mal mit Krebsen oder Tiefkühl-Tieren an der Pose probieren...da gibts ja sogar Flusskrebsfleisch...


----------



## teilzeitgott (10. März 2010)

*AW: Wie fangt ihr eure große Aale?*



vermesser schrieb:


> Hmm, mangels Wollis werd ich es wohl in den Seen hier mal mit Krebsen oder Tiefkühl-Tieren an der Pose probieren...da gibts ja sogar Flusskrebsfleisch...



ich denke jede art von krabben wird fängig sein, was ich noch allen ans herz legen kann...tintenfischstückchen.... am besten die beine, der tintenfisch sollte natürlich roh sein.
gibt es bei jedem fischdealer in eurer nähe...

ps. es wäre schön wenn nicht jeder kleine aal der eben und eben das schonmass erreicht mitgenommen werden würde.
der aal gehört ja nicht mehr zu den fischen die ohne ende zu fangen sind und wenn wir in 20 jahren nicht darüber reden wollen " weißt du noch als es aale gab" sollten wir auchmal nen aal zurüchsetzen.


----------



## vermesser (10. März 2010)

*AW: Wie fangt ihr eure große Aale?*



teilzeitgott schrieb:


> ich denke jede art von krabben wird fängig sein, was ich noch allen ans herz legen kann...tintenfischstückchen.... am besten die beine, der tintenfisch sollte natürlich roh sein.
> gibt es bei jedem fischdealer in eurer nähe...



Die Dinger gibts auch eingefroren. Auf Wels hab ich davon schon gehört, aber auf Aal? 

Macht das Kochen bei Krebsen was? Rohe Krustentiere gibts ja so gut wie gar nicht.



teilzeitgott schrieb:


> ps. es wäre schön wenn nicht jeder kleine aal der eben und eben das schonmass erreicht mitgenommen werden würde.
> der aal gehört ja nicht mehr zu den fischen die ohne ende zu fangen sind und wenn wir in 20 jahren nicht darüber reden wollen " weißt du noch als es aale gab" sollten wir auchmal nen aal zurüchsetzen.



|good:|good:|good:|good:|good:|good:


----------



## teilzeitgott (10. März 2010)

*AW: Wie fangt ihr eure große Aale?*

moin vermesser

ich habe auch mit gekochten krabben gefangern, rohe finde ich besser, aber wenn du dir nicht bekommst dann versuche es doch mit dem aus den handel.
wird schon werden, hoffe nur das wetter wird bald mal wärmer, dann kannst du und wir alle mal gucken wie die aale auf unsere köder reagieren.


----------



## Knigge007 (10. März 2010)

*AW: Wie fangt ihr eure große Aale?*



teilzeitgott schrieb:


> moin vermesser
> 
> rohe finde ich besser



Jo wenn die dann ausm selben Gewässer stammen!

Ich dachte eigentlich du bist einer derjenigen der nicht mehr auf Aal geht,oder irre ich mich da?


Gruß Mike


----------



## teilzeitgott (10. März 2010)

*AW: Wie fangt ihr eure große Aale?*



Knigge007 schrieb:


> Jo wenn die dann ausm selben Gewässer stammen!
> 
> Ich dachte eigentlich du bist einer derjenigen der nicht mehr auf Aal geht,oder irre ich mich da?
> 
> ...



moi knigge 
ja, eigentlich bin ich mit herz und seele karpfenangler, aber  ich habe leider " schlechten umgang "  freunde von mir angeln fast nur auf aal und zander und wenn ich mit den beiden pappnasen los bin gehe ich auch mal auf aal.
aber hauptfisch ist und bleibt karpfen.


----------



## teilzeitgott (10. März 2010)

*AW: Wie fangt ihr eure große Aale?*

ich denke auch das man aale erst ab eiener bestimmten größe mitnehmen sollte, also unter 50 cm geht bei mir da nichts, warum auch??
alles was kleiner ist ist nix zum räuchern für mich und bratminiaal mag ich nicht.
wir sollten alle vernünftig mit den beständen umgehen finde ich.


----------



## David23 (10. März 2010)

*AW: Wie fangt ihr eure große Aale?*

@Pernod: Thema: Wie fangt ihr eure große Aale?

Bis jetzt kam da noch nichts geistreiches von dir....

Vermesser: immer locker bleiben...was wäre ein Forum ohne Frage....es würde bald zum erliegen kommen...ich bin ziemlich neugierig und frage andauernd...also bitte rechtfertige dich nicht, nur weil da einer kommt, der Spaß daran hat, andere Leute anzumachen

Aber zurück zum Thema: Börnie, warum wechselt einer, der am DEK so erfolgreich Erfahrungen mit BIG EELS hat, an soooooo riesiges Gewässer wie Müritz, Plauer See und wie sie so alle heißen...ich hoffe es sind private Gründe, weil aus anglertechnischer Sicht ergibt es keinen Sinn...oder stellst du dir neue Herausforderungen????


----------



## vermesser (11. März 2010)

*AW: Wie fangt ihr eure große Aale?*

Puh, wenn ich mir den Wetterbericht anseh, dauert es noch mindestens 4 Wochen, bis wir alle unsere Aaltheorien das erste mal testen können!
Hab mir erstmal zur Lektüre und zum Träumen John Sidleys "Aalbibel" bestellt und ein altes Ossi-Angelbuch von Ulrich Basan "Wir angeln Aal" bestellt...mal gucken, was sich da entdecken lässt!


----------



## teilzeitgott (11. März 2010)

*AW: Wie fangt ihr eure große Aale?*

lesen ist zwar auch sehr schön, aber jetzt will man doch mal wieder los...... aber ist ja leider noch arschkalt , nix für aale


----------



## vermesser (11. März 2010)

*AW: Wie fangt ihr eure große Aale?*

Tja...bei dem Wetter wirds wohl Anfang Mai werden...die Seen sind noch dick mit Eis zu und die Fließgewässer haben Randeis!


----------



## Baschtii (11. März 2010)

*AW: Wie fangt ihr eure große Aale?*

Ich denk auch Anfang Mai wird er wieder ziehen.
Ich denk davor wirds nichts, zumindest muss man sehr viel Gedult haben und sehr, sehr viel Glück 
Grüße Basti


----------



## Jo Black (11. März 2010)

*AW: Wie fangt ihr eure große Aale?*

Moin Moin,

John Sidleys Aalfibel ist der Hammer,Bilder von Aalen,da wird 
einem richtig warm ums Herz......
                                                  Gruss Jo


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (11. März 2010)

*AW: Wie fangt ihr eure große Aale?*



Baschtii schrieb:


> Ich denk auch Anfang Mai wird er wieder ziehen.
> Ich denk davor wirds nichts, zumindest muss man sehr viel Gedult haben und sehr, sehr viel Glück
> Grüße Basti


 

Ach Leute, seht das doch nicht so pessimistisch. Das wird demnächst ganz schnell gehen mit dem Frühling. Wenn es ein paar Tage mal um die 15 Grad haben sollte, und das dauert nicht mehr lange, dann kann mit dem ein oder anderen Zufallsfang schon gerechnet werden. 
Und spätestens Mitte bis Ende April wird aus dem Zufall wieder die Regel, so wie jedes Jahr halt.


----------



## börnie (12. März 2010)

*AW: Wie fangt ihr eure große Aale?*



David23 schrieb:


> Aber zurück zum Thema: Börnie, warum wechselt einer, der am DEK so erfolgreich Erfahrungen mit BIG EELS hat, an soooooo riesiges Gewässer wie Müritz, Plauer See und wie sie so alle heißen...ich hoffe es sind private Gründe, weil aus anglertechnischer Sicht ergibt es keinen Sinn...oder stellst du dir neue Herausforderungen????



....das hat verschiedene Gründe. 
Nicht zuletzt finde ich die Gegend hier sehr schön und ich kann sagen, dass ich mich nach 6 Wochen schon fast "zuhause" fühle.

Angeltechnisch sind große Gewässer für mich nix neues. Möhnesee, Thülsfelder TS oder auch lough corrib habe ich mehr als einmal befischt. 
Obwohl ich dir da recht gebe und mir nichts vormache - auf mich kommen garantiert einige Schneider-Abende zu. Ich kann damit leben...

Das Kanalangeln z.B. am DEK, RHK, WDK usw., ist eines der anspruchsvollsten Angeleien die ich kenne. 
Die Gewässer sind voll mit Hindernissen. Grundblei-Angeln ist fast 100% mit Hängergarantie verbunden.
Ständig wechselnde Strömungen. In diesem Moment treibt leichte Strömung von rechts, 2 Minuten später extrem starke von links. Der Wasserstand wechselt im Minutentackt um 30-40 cm, was auch ein Angeln mit Pose nicht ganz einfach gestalltet. Als krönenden Abschluss, ballern Dir selbst nachts noch Frachter über die Montage. Es gibt fast nicht unentspannenderes.
Trotzdem hat das ganze seinen Reiz. Es gibt dort gute Fische, man muss nur wissen wo, wann und wie.
Ich möchte diese Erfahrung nicht missen.

Müritz, Plauer, Kölpin und wie die ganzen Seen hier heißen, sind sicherlich interessant, wenn auch bestimmt nicht immer einfach. Mich interessieren auch die kleinen Gewässer, an die eigentlich niemand wirklich denkt. Die kleinen Verbindungskanäle und Bäche, die dann irgendwann in fast unzugänglichen Seen enden. Keine Sau angelt da geziehlt.....auf z.B. große Aale..


----------



## David23 (16. März 2010)

*AW: Wie fangt ihr eure große Aale?*

Ola, hast dir schon richtig Gedanken gemacht.....
Am Wochenende solls warm werden...wann ist denn die Zeit zum Aalangeln?


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (16. März 2010)

*AW: Wie fangt ihr eure große Aale?*



börnie schrieb:


> .
> Mich interessieren auch die kleinen Gewässer, an die eigentlich niemand wirklich denkt. Die kleinen Verbindungskanäle und Bäche, die dann irgendwann in fast unzugänglichen Seen enden. Keine Sau angelt da geziehlt.....auf z.B. große Aale..




Du Glücklicher, genau sowas fehlt mir hier!:q


----------



## vermesser (16. März 2010)

*AW: Wie fangt ihr eure große Aale?*

Wenn das Wasser so acht Grad hat. Zuerst beißen sie in flachen Altarmen und so...und später dann eben in größeren Gewässern...! Unter acht Grad, eher zehn, ist es fast aussichtslos...!

Hab heut das Buch von John Sidley bekommen. Angelt einer von Euch wirklich mit Stahlvorfach auf Aal??

@ börnie: ungefähr so sieht mein Aalplan auch aus...schön in die kleinen Gräben und so...da gibts hier auch unendlich viele Möglichkeiten...


----------



## börnie (16. März 2010)

*AW: Wie fangt ihr eure große Aale?*



David23 schrieb:


> Ola, hast dir schon richtig Gedanken gemacht.....
> Am Wochenende solls warm werden...wann ist denn die Zeit zum Aalangeln?




yes sir...
mit den gedanken bin ich schon viel weiter als in der realität. 
schuld daran ist dieser extreme winter. man, hat das denn nie ein ende ?
7,8 ...12° zwischendurch bringen es nicht wirklich. 
schicke farb-magazine und einige spezies möchten uns zwar ständig davon überzeugen, dass man auch bei sehr kaltem wasser schöne aale fangen kann. 
ich sehe das (leider) etwas anders und alle statistiken geben mir da recht.
erst ab 8-9° wassertemp. gehts langsam los und ab 10-12° wird es tatsächlich interessant. was natürlich nicht heißen soll, dass auch darunter in ausnahmefällen mal etwas passieren kann.
es gibt ja auch leute, die haben viel glück im lotto.

obwohl ich wind beim aal-angeln hasse, fische ich in früher saison logischerweise an dem "windufer".
oder in kleinen flachen buchten, die windgeschützt liegen und auf denen viel südsonne steht.
aber das ist ja alles bekannt...

ansonsten viel spazieren gehen und alles genau erkunden. kleines thermometer (zoohandlung) in der tasche. auf  1x angeln kommen, sofern möglich und zugänglich,  mind. 5x am gewässer spazieren gehen...

viele grüße
börnie


----------



## börnie (16. März 2010)

*AW: Wie fangt ihr eure große Aale?*

@vermesser
ich kenne einige die nur mit dünnem stahl auf aale fischen. 
das sind aber ganz spezielle kandidaten...
denen macht es auch nichts aus, wenn sie zig mal als schneider nach hause gehen. irgendwann kommt dann der ganz große und der ersetzt dann die null-nummern.
beachte beim buch von john, dass er aus england kommt ! und das zu einer zeit, in der es dort noch sehr viele (!!) große aale gab. 
seine stärke lag auch in seinem unglaublichen ergeiz, willen und in seinem durchhaltevermögen.
geben wir es doch zu : wenn bei uns mal 4-5 stunden nichts läuft, packen wir meistens ein.."heute läuft er eben nicht"...
ich schließe mich da oft nicht aus.
die echten spezis sind den karpfenanglern nicht unähnlich. verbringen oft ganze wochenenden am wasser. dazu muss man schon einen an der klatsche haben - aber der erfolg gibt diesen leuten recht...
wobei wir bei einem weiteren ganz wichtigen aspekt zum thema groß-aale wären : geduld und ausdauer !

viele grüße
börnie


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (17. März 2010)

*AW: Wie fangt ihr eure große Aale?*



börnie schrieb:


> wobei wir bei einem weiteren ganz wichtigen aspekt zum thema groß-aale wären : geduld und ausdauer !


 
....und Großaale im Wasser!


----------



## Fjordmaster (17. März 2010)

*AW: Wie fangt ihr eure große Aale?*

Hallo David23, 

in der neuen Fisch&Fang Ausgabe 4/2010 ist der Aal mal wieder der Zielfisch auf 15 Seiten Extra und eine Zielfisch DVD gibt es auch noch dazu.
Ich persönlich setze den geheimnisvollsten Süßwasserfisch seit meinem 12. Lebensjahr nach. Und das sind immerhin schon 37 Jahr. Ich habe die unterschiedlichsten Erfahrungen gemacht.
  Doch zu deiner ersten Frage, was das Angeln auf die großen Schlagen betrifft und dass auch noch in abgeschlossenen Gewässern, gibt es bei mir mittlerweile eine klare Technik.
  Erfolgreich war ich immer in der Zeit von Mitte April bis Mitte Mai. Dann mit kleinen Köfi’s,
  einer Posenmontage und dann und jetzt kommt wohl das erstaunliche, im Freiwasser. Ich für
  meinen Teil glaube, dass es an der Wassererwährmung um Frühjahr liegt und der Weißfisch mit seinem Laichgeschäft beginnt.

  In Zuflussgewässern, wie z.B. die Havelseen, ist eigentlich die Traumzeit, die Leichzeit der Uckelei. Dann versuch es mal mit Bienenmaden kurz über Grund.

  Wenn die Aale zeihen, dann sind alle Köder erlaubt. Selektiv ist hier wieder der Köfi bis ca. 8 cm.

  Im Kanal hat mein Schwiegersohn im letzten Sommer an der Steinpackung eine Riesenschlange als Beifang auf einer Laufposenmontage für Zander gefangen, gegen 23.00 Uhr.

  Du siehst, der Möglichkeiten gibt es viele.

*Im Übrigen hat Börnie hier absolut Recht. Aalangeln ist Ansitzangeln.
*Ich konnte es am Jaabeler See schon testen ( Na Börnie, den kennst Du wohl auch ?) Mein Vermieter sagte, hier wurden schon lange keine mehr gefangen. Naja ich will nicht praalen. Einige habe ich dann doch erwischt. 
  Gruß Fjordmaster

PS! Wenn jemand einen Rechtschreibfehler findet, dann kann er ihn behalten !!!


----------



## vermesser (17. März 2010)

*AW: Wie fangt ihr eure große Aale?*

Jupp, das stimmt! Zum Aalangeln braucht man ne Menge Geduld! Es kommt ja oft genug vor, daß man ab der Dämmerung sitzt...und morgens im Morgengrauen kommt der erste Aal! Leider kann man sich die Zeit zum Angeln oft nicht aussuchen und muss das beste draus machen!
Ich denke aber nicht, daß es einen Unterschied macht, ob man oft 2-3 Stunden in die Dunkelheit rein  angelt oder einmal im Monat ne Wochenendsitzung startet! Fangen tun beide! Und die meisten Aale hab ich immer so bis gegen Mitternacht gefangen, sonst lief oft wirklich nichts!
Das man ausführlich das Gewässer erkunden sollte und vor allem die bekannten Stellen meiden sollte, kann ich bestätigen! Wenn schon die Wurmdosen und Knicklichtpacken liegen, is meist nicht mehr viel zu holen!


----------



## Norge Fan (17. März 2010)

*AW: Wie fangt ihr eure große Aale?*

Ich hab mich in den letzten Jahren nur noch auf die Diggen eingestellt.    

Bei mir am See geht das nur über den Köfi.    
Zu gewissen Jahreszeiten sogar mitten am Tag.     

Hab zwar auch schon auf Tauwurm nen großen Spitzkopf gefangen,aber die richtig fetten (und das sind nun mal die Breitköpfe  ) ausschließlich auf Fisch.     

Geb meinen Vorpostern absolut recht,man kann sich drauf spezialisieren.............aber man muß definitiv die notwendige Geduld aufbringen.


----------



## vermesser (18. März 2010)

*AW: Wie fangt ihr eure große Aale?*

Ich denke auch, am besten fährt man, wenn man eine Rute mit Tauwurm(bündel) und eine Rute mit Köderfisch nutzt. In vielen Gewässern gehts eh nicht anders, weil nur eine Raubfischrute erlaubt ist. Die Tauwurmrute vertreibt dann die Langeweile und die Köfirute wartet auf den einen richtig dicken (oder fängt Zander, Wels und Hecht  ). So richtig langweilig wird es selten, schließlich beschwert man sich ja nicht über gute Beifänge, oder?


----------



## Hecht-Dompteur (18. März 2010)

*AW: Wie fangt ihr eure große Aale?*

Da ich gerne nachts angle und eigentlich Zander fangen möchte, biete ich einen ca. 8cm Köfi an Pose auf 2m Tiefe an. Was da große Aale beißen ist manchmal echt vermessen. Teils bis 8 Stück in der Nacht. Größe meist von
60cm-90cm. Am Ende gabs dann kein Zander sondern mal wieder Aal ohne Ende.


----------



## dimak (18. März 2010)

*AW: Wie fangt ihr eure große Aale?*

Ich vermute es werden dieses WE einige nicht zu Hause aushalten und los ziehen! Bin schon gespannt wann der erste Aal gefangen wird. Ich werde mein Glück von Montag auf Dienstag versuchen. Vlt. geht schon was!

Gruß


----------



## vermesser (19. März 2010)

*AW: Wie fangt ihr eure große Aale?*

Also ich vermute eher, daß die Quappen noch beißen, anstatt daß die Aale beißen...! Das Wasser hat nichtmal annähernd 8 Grad...jedenfalls nicht bei uns...denke mal, in 3 Wochen geht was.


----------



## firemirl (19. März 2010)

*AW: Wie fangt ihr eure große Aale?*

Und genau hier liegt mein großer Heimvorteil :vik:

Meine Hausstrecke hat seit gestern die 10 Grad-Marke geknackt und das oberhalb der Warmwassereinleitung unseres heimischen Kraftwerkes. Somit geht für mich die Saison los.

Leider habe ich dieses WE keine Zeit. :c

Aber dann...........


----------



## vermesser (19. März 2010)

*AW: Wie fangt ihr eure große Aale?*



firemirl schrieb:


> Und genau hier liegt mein großer Heimvorteil :vik:
> 
> Meine Hausstrecke hat seit gestern die 10 Grad-Marke geknackt und das oberhalb der Warmwassereinleitung unseres heimischen Kraftwerkes. Somit geht für mich die Saison los.
> 
> ...



Ok, dann siehts anders aus...ich hab auf meinen Seen noch ca. 5 cm Eis...und auf den Fließgewässern Randeis...nicht schlecht bei Dir, dann mal Petri. Welche Gegend ist denn schon so warm?


----------



## firemirl (19. März 2010)

*AW: Wie fangt ihr eure große Aale?*

Na Nordrhein-Vandalen:q

Guckst Du hier:

http://luadb.lds.nrw.de/LUA/wiski/pegel.php?stationsname_t=Lippstadt_1&ersterAufruf=aktuelle%2BWerte

Bin am Rande des Münsterlandes und des Potts zuhause. Also ganz in der nähe der ehemaligen Residenz von Börnie. So am Rande der Stadt Hamm/Westfalen. Und dort haben wir zusätzlich noch nen Braunkohlekraftwerk welches die Lippe mit warmen Kühlwasser versorgt.

Die Werte sind allerdings wie geschrieben oberhalb des Einlaufes.


----------



## vermesser (19. März 2010)

*AW: Wie fangt ihr eure große Aale?*

Ok, bei den Temperaturen lohnt sich das Angeln sicher langsam...da müssen wir hier im Norden noch etwas warten...


----------



## firemirl (19. März 2010)

*AW: Wie fangt ihr eure große Aale?*

Zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt ist so ein Kraftwerk sicherlich von nutzen, allerdings wird es im Sommer ganz schnell ungemütlich.
Bei Ansetzen der mittleren klimatischen Verhältnisse an der gesamten Lippe wird diese im Schnitt auf 4-7 Grad über normal erwärmt. Zwar wird die für Cyprinidengewässer maximal zulässigen Wassertemperatur von 28 °C angeblich nicht überschritten aber wer kontrolliert das schon so genau.
Ich kann mich an etliche Sommer erinnern, in denen ein Sprung in diese keine Abkühlung war.
 Des Weiteren ist festzustellen, dass die Lippe durch die vorhandenen Kühlwassereinleitungen sowohl im Sommer als auch im Winter eine erhöhte durchschnittliche Wassertemperatur aufweist. Vor allem auf der 15 km langen Strecke zwischen Hamm und Werne wird die Lippe nach der Kühlwassereinleitung vom Kraftwerk Westfalen erheblich belastet (∆ T ca. 7°C). Die unterhalb befindlichen Kühlwassereinleitungen verursachen dabei eine vergleichsweise geringe Aufwärmung von jeweils maximal 2°C. 

Das bedeutet natürlich auf der einen Seite eine frühere Aktivität des Fischbestandes aber aufgrund der Tatsache, dass auch noch Grubengewässer eingeleitet werden eine nicht zu verachtende Versalzung und somit Gewässerveränderung.
20 km Stromaufwärts kannst Du sogar Forellen fangen.
Nach der Einleitung wechselt die Struktur schlagartig in ein fast Brassengewässer um.

Aber, man will ja was dagegen tun und das z.Zt. im Bau befindliche neue Kraftwerk soll eine wesentlich efektivere Kühltechnik haben.


----------



## Magdeburger (20. März 2010)

*AW: Wie fangt ihr eure große Aale?*

So mache ich übrigens die Eisbomben zum anfüttern im Frühjahr:

Köderfische am besten grob entschuppen, den Kopf und die Flossen abschneiden. Einen Teil der Fischrümpfe mit Innereien durch einen Fleischwolf drehen, oder sehr klein hacken, dass ein richtiger Fischbrei entsteht, der für die Duftentfaltung sorgt. Einen kleineren Anteil der Fische in kleine Fischstücken schneiden - es sollten anteilsmäßig nicht zu viele Fischstückchen sein, damit sich die Aale später nicht allzu vollfressen können.

Da ganze kommt z.B. in eine Tupperdose.

http://img688.*ih.us/img688/3559/cimg0213f.jpg

Tauwürmer und/oder Rotwürmer in grobe Stücke schneiden, es reicht einen großen Tauwurm zweimal zu teilen. Man sollte schon ordentlich Wurmstücken dazugeben, denn das ist ja der spätere Aalköder, solange in der Schonzeit nicht mit Fisch geangelt werden darf. 

http://img97.*ih.us/img97/4383/cimg0215.jpg

Nun eine gute Portion feineren Kies hinzufügen, damit die Eisbombe später untergeht.

http://img32.*ih.us/img32/5682/cimg0217i.jpg

Das ganze nochmal gut vermischen, mit Wasser auffüllen, dass die Masse gerade bedeckt ist und einfrieren. Mit zusätzlichen Lockstoffen würde ich persönlich nicht experimentieren.

http://img340.*ih.us/img340/3995/cimg0219.jpg

Man kann den Eisblock am Wasser nochmal in mehrere Teile teilen, um an einer Stelle flächiger anfüttern zu können. 

Solange das Futterangebot vor der Laichzeit der Weisfische im Gewässer noch sehr karg ist, werden die Aale von den Eisbomben schnell angelockt und die Chancen stehen sehr gut, dass sie die nächste Zeit hier immer auf Nahrungssuche gehen werden, wo dann unsere Köder warten.

Zu der Dauer und Regelmäßigkeit der Fütterung sollte man sagen, dass weniger eher mehr ist, am besten nicht jeden Tag anfüttern, sondern nur jeden zweiten Tag mit jeweils einer Eisbombe, damit die Masse am Grund nicht vergammelt, weil man zuviel gefüttert hat - das ganze dann ca. eine Woche - das sollte jeder selber mal ausprobieren.

Und dran denken, die Wassertemperatur muss schon mindestens 8°C haben, damit die Aale fressen.

#h


​


----------



## börnie (21. März 2010)

*AW: Wie fangt ihr eure große Aale?*

moin moin,


Magdeburger : das sieht ekelig aus #6


@firemirl 
10° wassertemps ? ich glaube ich ziehe wieder zurück !
meine ersten guten habe ich meistens so bei 9-10° gefangen. also nichts wie los ! und bitte nicht die kameraaaa vergessen ! 
so ein paar schlangenbilder täten der motivationnicht unbedingt schlecht..|rolleyes

Hier ghet es auch langsam aufwärts...
ich erkunde gerade meine nächste umgebung. mit gummistiefeln an über die felder...
dabei habe ich unmittelbar und fußläufig von meinen haus einige interessante bäche gefunden. diese verbinden einige größere seen miteinander, in denen es gute aale gibt. in den bächen angelt natürlich niemand...
dabei riecht es dort förmlich nach aal...




...und dann liegen mitten in den bächen solche kleinen teiche und seen. ohne namen und seit ewigkeiten unbefischt (wenn überhaupt schon mal). auch darum "kümmert" sich hier scheinbar niemand, weil alle immer nur an den bekannten seen angeln :q
o.k., der weg dort hin ist nicht immer einfach...

schaun wir mal.... noch ist das wasser zu kalt...


----------



## firemirl (22. März 2010)

*AW: Wie fangt ihr eure große Aale?*

Sorry, aber geiles, geiles Revier!!!!

Hast recht!!! Werde nun auch langsam losziehen. Allerdings sind meine besten Stellen leider noch durch Winterangelverbot oder andere Verbote gesperrt.:r

Meine beste Strecke mit wunderschönen Flachwasserzonen ist noch bis 01.06. gesperrt. Damit die Fischlein sich gut vermehren können um dann von anderen Volksgruppen die Suppe zu verfeinern.#d


----------



## vermesser (22. März 2010)

*AW: Wie fangt ihr eure große Aale?*

@ börni: Sehr schöne Gewässer. Ich war gestern auch los und habe einiges in der Richtung entdeckt. Das einzige Problem an solchen Gewässern ist, daß die Gräben im Sommer gern mal fast trocken sind. Ich muss mal meine ausgeguckten Gräben weiter beobachten und hoffe, daß einige davon beangelbar bleiben. Denn wenn sind die immer für ne Schlange gut, auch wenn man doch sehr komisch angeguckt wird, wenn man an nem Minigraben sitzt!!

Wie angelst Du in solchen Gewässern? Ich hab es immer mit freier Leine gemacht und das funzt am besten glaub ich...


----------



## börnie (22. März 2010)

*AW: Wie fangt ihr eure große Aale?*

moin männers....

firemirl : angelverbot bis zum 1.6. ? #q
macht das sinn ?
andersrum geht es mit den großen aalen in vielen gewässern erst realtiv spät los. die damen brauchen hier und da halt etwas länger...

wie ich in solchen gewässern fische ?
freie leine ist natürlich super-sportlich und sehr unauffällig. andersrum, sind bisse auch für den angler sehr unauffällig. 
in sochen bächen und mini-flüssen gehts nie ohne hindernisse zu. 
fische ich "frei", merke ich den biss der auf mich zu geschwommen kommt so gut wie garnicht. 
ich verwende in bächen eine picker. leichter feederkorb mit nicht zu intensivem inhalt. ein / zwei zerschnittene würmer, schnecken oder ein kleines  fischchen in fetzen.
ich fische dort 8-10 m unterhalb. besser 15 meter.
solche gewässer sind in der regel extrem ruhig. so sollte sich auch der angler verhalten um die bewohner nicht zu verschrecken. das ist unter der rutenspitze kaum möglich. deswegen gönne ich mir die 10m abstand.

ist schon lange her, dass ich geziehlt in solchen bächen auf aal gefischt habe. 
die ganz großen wird es dort auch kaum geben. ein guter 70er ist schon ein netter erfolg.

in den teichen oder kleinen seen verwende ich eine pose. ein schlankes leichtes teilchen, dass gerade mal ein knicklicht tragen kann. das knichklicht in rot oder blau, weil es nicht so grell ist. die pose dient nur als wegweiser des abziehenden fisches. eine grundmontage in derart zugewachsenen ursprüglichen gewässern, ist für mich ein no go.

beim angeln an "meinen" minigräben werde ich nicht komisch angeguckt. denn dort ist keiner. der nächste "spazierweg" ist 2 km entfernt und wege oder straßen dorthin gibt es auch nicht. allerdings muss ich noch beim bauern vorsprechen- und der wird garantiert doof gucken ...;-)


viele grüße
börnie


----------



## vermesser (23. März 2010)

*AW: Wie fangt ihr eure große Aale?*



börnie schrieb:


> beim angeln an "meinen" minigräben werde ich nicht komisch angeguckt. denn dort ist keiner. der nächste "spazierweg" ist 2 km entfernt und wege oder straßen dorthin gibt es auch nicht. allerdings muss ich noch beim bauern vorsprechen- und der wird garantiert doof gucken ...;-)
> 
> 
> viele grüße
> börnie



Hihi, ok...dann bist Du mitten im Nirgendwo, da solltest Du Ruhe haben. Obwohl es immer wieder verblüffend ist, wo sich Leute rumtreiben.

Ich werde solche Gräben auf jeden Fall auch mal wieder testen. Denk auch, daß dort was zu holen ist. Jetzt noch drei Wochen warm und dann sollte es klappen.


----------



## firemirl (23. März 2010)

*AW: Wie fangt ihr eure große Aale?*

@ börnie

Genau #q . Ein Tribut an die Naturschützer.

Weil die bösen Angler ja sonst die Fische am Laichen und den Eisvogel vom brüten abhalten. #y  :v

Ich könnt nen Hals kriegen. Aber ne vernünftige Kontrolle kriegen se nicht hin gegen die alles abküppelnden und :#2: Volksgenossen

Ist ja zum Glück nicht meine einzigste Strecke aber gerade jetzt die interessanteste.


----------



## börnie (23. März 2010)

*AW: Wie fangt ihr eure große Aale?*



vermesser schrieb:


> Hihi, ok...dann bist Du mitten im Nirgendwo, da solltest Du Ruhe haben.



...na ja..."nirgendwo" ist das nicht gerade. ich sitze hier mitten im müritz-nationalpark. da ist schon einiges los. aber man muss da vielleicht nur einfach mal winzige feldwege nutzen oder auch mal durch einen wald wandern.
alle fischen scheinbar nur an den bekannten gewässern. die vielen " no names" bleiben quasi unbeachtet. so scheint es mir heute. wird sich zeigen...

große aale sind standort-treu. das wissen viele angler nicht. kleine schlangen sind heute hier und morgen dort.
ähnlich wie hechte, "wohnen" die großen und ich hoffe, einige solcher "wohngebiete" zu finden.
schaun wir mal....


----------



## vermesser (24. März 2010)

*AW: Wie fangt ihr eure große Aale?*

Ja, ich kenne solche Gegenden auch...guck mal Naturpark Westhavelland bzw. bei Google Maps "Gülpe", da gibts solche Gräben, Polder, Kanäle usw. auch zur Genüge...teilweise mit erstaunlich vielen und großen Aalen. Auch teils namenlose, schlecht erreichbare, aber tolle Gewässer.

Hier in meiner Gegend jetzt siehts ähnlich aus. Also ich denk schon, daß einiges zu fangen ist. Wenn ich mir Luftbilder anseh, weiß ich gar nicht, wo ich zuerst angeln soll...ein Luxusproblem sozusagen.

Naja, die meisten sitzen doch eh an den Gewässern, wo sie direkt aus dem Kofferraum angeln können...und erzählen dann aber, daß es keine Fische gibt.

Heißt das, Du betreibst dann Wanderangeln auf Aal? Ist unbequem im dunklen...aber erfolgreich |supergri ! Bin dabei schonmal über einen Biber gestolpert  !


----------



## Theradon (24. März 2010)

*AW: Wie fangt ihr eure große Aale?*

Lange wirds nicht mehr dauern bis der Aal läuft. Der Dek hat hier schon 9 Grad. Zum Wochenende wird es noch einmal kalt aber ich denke wenn es dann ein bis 2 tag warm wird läuft der Aal :=)


----------



## Michaelswelt (24. März 2010)

*AW: Wie fangt ihr eure große Aale?*

Moin moin, bin grade wieder Wach, da ich gestern auf Aal unterwegs war, und ich muss sagen, es geht los....
Bericht:

Angelzeit: 19.00-00.00 
Bisszeit: 22.00-00.00
Köder:Tauwurm
Anglerbereich: See ( Fußballfeld), max. tiefe 1.5 m
Fänge: 3 Aale
Beifang:Zander ( aber Schonzeit, somit wieder drinne )

PS: die Aale waren sehr sehr vorsichtig


----------



## vermesser (24. März 2010)

*AW: Wie fangt ihr eure große Aale?*

Erstmal dickes Petri...Du dürftest so ziemlich der erste Aalfänger dieses Jahr sein.

Auch hier nochmal die Frage: Um welche Gegend Deutschlands handelt es sich und hast Du zufällig auch ne Wassertemperatur?


----------



## Michaelswelt (24. März 2010)

*AW: Wie fangt ihr eure große Aale?*

Niedersachsen, Kreis Rotenburg Wümme... Temp ka .... 3-6 m vom Ufer.... 70 cm Posenmontage.... wir haben in dem See ein Zufluss von einem kleinen Fluss... da habe ich 2 von denen gefangen.


----------



## MichaelEichhorn (24. März 2010)

*AW: Wie fangt ihr eure große Aale?*

Hallo Jungs,

ich habe eine Frage und zwar bin ich auf der Suche nach zwei guten Ruten zum Aalangeln in einem mittelschnell fließenden Fluss. Die Rute sollte mindestens 3,00 m lang sein und das wichtigste eine noch gute sensible Spitze um die Bisse gut erkennen zu können.

Vielleicht könnt ihr mir auch eine spezielle Aalrute empfehlen. Gibt es ja von manchen Herstellern auch.

Sollte nur keine normale Feeder oder Pickerrute sein.


----------



## firemirl (25. März 2010)

*AW: Wie fangt ihr eure große Aale?*

Die hier kann ich empfehlen:

http://www.angel-discount24.de/cormoran-bull-fighterx-aalrute-2tlg-300m3085g-p-5265.html

Habe zwei von der Vorgängerserie welche aber nur noch in 2,70 zu bekommen ist.
Absolut alltagstauglich, ne mittlere Freilaufrolle drauf und fertig.


----------



## carni68 (25. März 2010)

*AW: Wie fangt ihr eure große Aale?*

Moin zusammen!
Habe gestern die diesjährige Aalsaison eingeläutet und die Biester liefen!

Angel-u. Beisszeit: 20:00-23.45 Uhr
Köder: Tauwurm
Gewässer: kleiner Fluss; 1,5 - 2 m Wassertiefe
Montage: Pose
Fänge: 6 Aale 

Die Aale bissen sehr vorsichtig, so dass Geduld gefragt war. Leider konnte ich auch nicht jeden Biss verwandeln.


----------



## Michaelswelt (25. März 2010)

*AW: Wie fangt ihr eure große Aale?*

super, also bin ich nicht der einzige der welche gefangen hat 

Petri


----------



## firemirl (26. März 2010)

*AW: Wie fangt ihr eure große Aale?*

Na Glückwunsch,

trotz unserer passenden Wassertemperaturen bin ich gestern als tapferes Schneiderlein gen Heimat gefahren.:c
Hatte mir die Reste eines Altarms ausgesucht, welcher gen Süd ausgerichtet ist aber nichtmal Weisfisch hat sich eingefunden.
Habe Die Session dann gegen 23.30 abgebrochen.

Hier mal ein Foto der Strecke. Links kann man den Hauptstrom erkennen.


----------



## Michaelswelt (26. März 2010)

*AW: Wie fangt ihr eure große Aale?*

sieht ansich nicht schlecht aus die Stelle.... denke in 1-2 Wochen gehts richtig los. War Gestern auch nochmal los, aber nichts.. nicht ein biss...


----------



## David23 (9. April 2010)

*AW: Wie fangt ihr eure große Aale?*

Hallo Großaaljäger!
Da ich mit Rückenprobleme zu Hause rumhänge...verpaß ich was???

geht schon was auf Großaal?


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (9. April 2010)

*AW: Wie fangt ihr eure große Aale?*

Also ich brauch den großen Aal nicht zu fangen der wurde mir angeboren ;-)

Nein Spaß bei seite. 

Einfache Grundmontage: Grundblei eine Schlaufenverbindung und dann nen Tauwurm aufn Haken. Rute hoch stellen Knicklicht drann und abwarten.


PS: Ich habe gehört Bienenmade soll gut funzen


----------



## vermesser (9. April 2010)

*AW: Wie fangt ihr eure große Aale?*



David23 schrieb:


> Hallo Großaaljäger!
> Da ich mit Rückenprobleme zu Hause rumhänge...verpaß ich was???
> 
> geht schon was auf Großaal?



Nicht mal auf Kleinaal...hab es zwei Abende probiert. Lass es mal noch ein paar Tage warm sein.


----------



## Koalano1 (9. April 2010)

*AW: Wie fangt ihr eure große Aale?*



SpinnAngler93 schrieb:


> Also ich brauch den großen Aal nicht zu fangen der wurde mir angeboren ;-)
> 
> Nein Spaß bei seite.
> 
> ...


 
Naja, gaaaanz so einfach ist es dann doch nicht#6


----------



## Meteraal (9. April 2010)

*AW: Wie fangt ihr eure große Aale?*



David23 schrieb:


> Hallo Großaaljäger!
> Da ich mit Rückenprobleme zu Hause rumhänge...verpaß ich was???
> 
> geht schon was auf Großaal?


 


Eindeutig ja!!

bei uns läuft der Aal schon ganz gut in den kleinen, höchstens 70 cm tiefen Gräben!  Nen Kollege von mir hat gestern nen schon einen Aal von 1,1 kg gefangen...  und ich war nicht los...könnt mich ärgern...


----------



## David23 (9. April 2010)

*AW: Wie fangt ihr eure große Aale?*



Meteraal schrieb:


> Eindeutig ja!!
> 
> bei uns läuft der Aal schon ganz gut in den kleinen, höchstens 70 cm tiefen Gräben! Nen Kollege von mir hat gestern nen schon einen Aal von 1,1 kg gefangen... und ich war nicht los...könnt mich ärgern...


 
Na und ich erst...aber bei uns im Schwabenländle schlägt das Wetter solche Kapriolen, dass der Aal noch warten muss...na ja auch gut...Material auffrischen und Würmer auffüllen


----------



## vermesser (22. April 2010)

*AW: Wie fangt ihr eure große Aale?*

So, ich habe dann mal einige der zahlreichen Ideen und Tipps zum Aalfang beim Basteln umgesetzt. Nächste Woche teste ich das mal an. Dann müsste das Wetter hier stabil sein und das Wasser allmählich 10 Grad haben.

Mal so nebenbei...hab gehört, daß man auch im Süßwasser hervorragend Aale mit Wattwurm fangen kann? Hat da jemand einen Erfahrungswert? Stinken tun die Viecher ja kräftig...


----------



## firemirl (27. April 2010)

*AW: Wie fangt ihr eure große Aale?*

So, extra für börnie !!!

Ein Fangbericht vom letzten Wochenende...........

Es ist Freitag der 23. April und der Nachmittag zieht sich mal wieder wie Kaugummi……. aber dann!!!
Es ist 17 Uhr und die Stechkarte landet das letzte Mal in der Uhr. Der Wagen ist bereits  am Abend gepackt worden. Halt, die Kühltasche mit den Ködern liegt noch im Kühlschrank zwischen den Getränken und Stullen der Kollegen. Wenn die wüssten………! 
20 min später ist der Parkplatz erreicht und die Karre wird mit der Ausrüstung beladen. Schnell noch die Klamotten gewechselt und los geht’s. Nach rund 1,5 km Fußmarsch ist der Angelplatz erreicht und es kann aufgebaut werden.
Herrliche 19 Grad, eine leichte Brise und es kündigt sich ein wundervoller Sonnenuntergang an.
Bis dahin bleibt noch Zeit für ein Feierabendbier.#g
Nachdem die Sonne nun Ihren Dienst für diesen Tag langsam einstellt wird es Zeit die Montagen auszubringen. Bei 13,5 Grad Wassertemperatur habe ich mich für Grundmontagen entschieden.
7er Aalhaken, 50cm 0,28er Monovorfach, Köder: Tauwurm ¾ aufgezogen + Bienenmade; 
Hinausgebracht werden diese dann mit 2 Cormoran BullFighter Steckruten 3mtr. 30-85gr. WG und einer Mitchel Heavy Feederrute 4,2 mtr. 80-180gr. WG, welche mit diversen Multi  bewehrten  Freilaufrollen bestückt sind.
20.45 Uhr stelle ich die letzten vergeblichen Versuche ein, noch an Köderfische zu gelangen. Es ist hoffnungslos und so widme ich mich meinem Abendessen. 

21.15 Uhr
Piep! mh… Biss? 
Wende mich wieder meinem Kaffee zu, da es aufgrund der fehlenden Sonne  empfindlich kalt geworden ist. Für diese Nacht prognostizierte der Wetterbericht 5 Grad denke ich mir so.
Dann randaliert plötzlich der Bissanzeiger und ich lasse fast den Kaffee fallen.  Irgendwas nimmt fleißig Schnur. Ich gewähre ihm noch ein, zwei Sekunden und setze den Anschlag. Am anderen Ende verspüre ich das alt bekannte und lange vermisste  winden eines nicht zu kleinen Schlänglers.
15 Sekunden später liegt ein schöner 63er Spitzkopf vor mir, der die Montage voll inhaliert hat.
Schön denke ich mir. Wenn es so gut und früh los geht kann es ja nur eine tolle Nacht werden.

01.00 Uhr
Mittlerweile ist die Temperatur auf 1 Grad gefallen und ich verfluche den Wetterbericht. Biss? Fehlanzeige. Man könnte meinen, dass die Fische sich gegen mich verschworen haben. Habe die Montagen nochmal erneuert und modifiziert und lege mich ins Bivy da die große Ruhe eingekehrt ist. Im Schlafsack ist die Temperatur einigermaßen zu ertragen.

01.30 Uhr
Gerade die richtige Schlafposition erreicht, schlägt der Empfänger Alarm. Raus aus dem Schlafsack und auf dem Weg zur Rute sehe ich wie der Einhänger rhythmisch mit dem Schnurabzug auf und nieder wippt. Anschlag! Sekunden später zeigt sich wieder ein Aal, der gem. meines Maßbandes  allerdings mit 49,999 cm leider nicht das Mindestmaß erreicht hat und so wieder seines Weges zieht. Also Montage erneuert und zurück in den Schlafsack, da mittlerweile die ersten Eiskristalle auf dem Gras wachsen.

03.15 Uhr
Wieder reißt mich der Ton der Sounderbox aus den Träumen eines Anglers. Mit ordentlichem Zug läuft die Schnur von der Rolle und ich glaube schon an einen hungrigen Zander bevor ich den Anschlag setze. Jedoch entpuppte sich dieser als ein stattlicher Aal von 70cm und 1,5 Pfund. Somit hat sich der Ansitz mehr als gelohnt. Nach einem tollen Sonnenuntergang drei schöne Fische überlistet….. perfekt. Anglerherz, was willst Du mehr?

Während ich so über den Tag sinniere und die Montage erneuere alarmiert der nächste Bissanzeiger und ich kann schnell den Anschlag setzen. Wohl zu schnell. Nach wenigen Sekunden im Drill verliere ich diesen unbekannten. Also schnell zwei Montagen erneuert und zurück ins Bivy. Die Lippe dampft bei -1 Grad Lufttemperatur mittlerweile wie ein Kochtopf und Schwaden wabern wie Geister über das Feld.

03.45 Uhr
An Schlaf ist heute anscheinend nicht mehr zu denken, denn schon wieder nimmt ein Fisch Schnur, so dass der Bissanzeiger nur so jubiliert. Also rein in die Puschen und den Anschlag gesetzt. Ein schöner Drill der einen wiederum schönen 73er Spitzkopf zum Vorschein bringt.
Schon verrückt….. Beisszeit ab 3 Uhr nachts. Ich überlege ob ich das schon mal erlebt habe.
So geht es die ganze Nacht weiter. Unglaublich, aber im 10-Minutentakt werden die Köder attackiert und die Bissanzeiger senden Ihr Lied hinaus in die stille Nacht. Von den Bissen zwischen 4 und 05.30 Uhr kann ich allerdings keinen mehr verwandeln oder ``verliere‘‘ die Fische leider im Drill.
Gegen 6 Uhr trinke ich meinen Morgenkaffee auf einer gefrorenen Wiese und lasse den vergangenen Ansitz Revue passieren. Von der Kälte spüre ich schon lange nichts mehr und außerdem schickt die Morgensonne Ihre ersten zaghaften Strahlen einem glücklichen und total müden Angler.

Was die nächste Nacht wohl für mich geplant hat?
Alles in allem war es für mich nach der langen Winterpause eine Sternstunde, da ich so zahlreiche Aalfänge in unseren Breitengraden lange nicht mehr erlebt habe.
Ich hoffe, dass auch andere die dieses lesen, den einen oder anderen Aal ``verlieren‘‘ damit auch unsere Kinder dieses einmalige Erlebnis in der Zukunft Ihr eigen nennen können.


----------



## börnie (27. April 2010)

*AW: Wie fangt ihr eure große Aale?*



firemirl schrieb:


> So, extra für börnie !!!
> 
> 
> .......
> ...





....aber wir reden doch hier über große aale....die fängt man nicht am 28er vorfach ....


...war nur ´n scherz !

petri wünsche ich dir...

die lippe ist ja mit den ganzen einleitungen "etwas" wärmer...

hast du  meine PN wegen dem DEK nicht bekommen ?
schon ausprobiert ? und wenn ja - lass mal hören wie es war...


----------



## firemirl (28. April 2010)

*AW: Wie fangt ihr eure große Aale?*

Richtig!!!
Doch für den Anfang tut's auch mal ein Mono. Die richtig Dicken kommen noch!!!


----------



## vermesser (28. April 2010)

*AW: Wie fangt ihr eure große Aale?*

Hab gestern auch mal den ersten Ansitz gestartet...leider erfolglos...nüscht zu holen...aber die großen Brassen haben im Dunklen gebissen wie wild...


----------



## LuckyPaul (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wie fangt ihr eure große Aale?*

Moin zusammen,

ich hab jetzt fast den ganzen Thread durchgeackert |wavey: aber einige Fragen habe ich noch |bigeyes.

Ich beangele den Rhein auf dem Stück von Xanten bis Dusiburg ... villeicht auch mal bis Düsseldorf.

Letzten Donnerstag habe ich mit einem Freund einen Ansitz gestartet. Von 19:00 Uhr bis 5:00 Uhr saßen wir an einem Stück, an dem es eine kleine Steinpackung und einen Einlauf zu einem kleinen Baggerloch gibt.

Geangelt wurde mit Tauwurm auf Haken der Größe 2 (Nach dem aufmerksamen Lesen eurer Beiträge werde ich beim nächsten Mal wohl auch kleinere Haken verwenden) und Leber an einer Futterkorbmontage. Alle Ruten lagen auf Grund.

Leider waren unsere Haken oft nach kürzester Zeit leergelutscht. Anfangs hielten wir Grundeln für die Übeltäter, als jedoch die ersten Vorfächer durchgeknippst waren wurde uns klar, das es sich um Krabben handelte. (Interessant: Die Krabben gingen nicht an die Rute mit der "Rinderleber Montage")

Zu später Stunde haben wir dann experimentiert und eine Montage mit einer Pilotkugel auftreiben lassen. Eine andere haben wir auf Pose umgebaut und eine weitere habe ich einfach nur weiter ausgeworfen.

Ergebnis: Ein maßiger Zander biss auf einen Wurm auf Grund. (Der durfte in der Schonzeit natürlich wieder schwimmen) Ansonsten tat sich leider nichts ... :c

Frage:

1. Wie reagiere ich am besten auf das Krabbenproblem? Ich habe oft davon gelesen das man die Köder auftreiben lässt. Aber wie hoch sollte die Montage über Grund liegen? Und hat das dann Auswirkungen auf die Bisse (oder ist es dem Aal egal ob ein Köder 20 cm über Grund hängt oder gleich auf Grund liegt?)

Ich habe mit 2 Feederruten gefischt. An den Spitzen kann man sogar sehen wenn de Krabben den Köder nehmen ... aber unternehmen kann ich dagegen dann trotzdem nichts. Außer natürlich einen neuen Wurm anzuködern :v

2. Ich habe hier nun öfters gelesen, das Ihr mit offenem Bügel fischt und die Schnur in den Clip einhängt ... Meint Ihr damit etwa den Clip an der Rolle ?!? Dann kann der Fisch doch gar nicht mehr Schnur nehmen ... oder gibt es einen Trick, durch welchen die Schnur beim Biss aus dem Clip gezogen wird?

3. Jetzt weiß ich gar nicht mehr wo ich das aufgeschnappt habe, aber irgendwo habe ich von einer Kombination aus Pose und Grundblei gelesen. Das Grundblei hat quasi dafür gesorgt dass die Pose in der Strömung (des Rheins) nicht abdriftet. Hat von euch jemand sowas schon ausprobiert? Wie genau sieht solch eine Montage aus?

Fragen über fragen 

Gruß

-lp


----------



## vermesser (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wie fangt ihr eure große Aale?*



LuckyPaul schrieb:


> Frage:
> 
> 1. Wie reagiere ich am besten auf das Krabbenproblem? Ich habe oft davon gelesen das man die Köder auftreiben lässt. Aber wie hoch sollte die Montage über Grund liegen? Und hat das dann Auswirkungen auf die Bisse (oder ist es dem Aal egal ob ein Köder 20 cm über Grund hängt oder gleich auf Grund liegt?)
> 
> ...



1. Gegen die Krabben hilft erstmal grundsätzlich gar nichts richtig. Erstmal, um eventuelle Hoffnungen zu zerstören. Wir haben die in der Havel auch in Massen und eigentlich hilft nur durchangeln.

Etwas Abhilfe schafft es, den Köder 10-15 cm über Grund anzubieten. Das reduziert die Krabbenbisse. Die Aale stört es nicht, aber die Zahl der Bisse von Barschen und Welsen steigt, dafür hast Du weniger Krabben. Allerdings können die durchaus schwimmen oder hangeln den Köder runter...und auch das angeln mit weichen Krabben hilft nicht, die fressen sich auch gegenseitig.

Außerdem verwende ich in dem Fall Kevlar-Vorfächer oder sogar Kevlar-Stahl bei Köfi, weil die Krabben die schlecht durch bekommen. Aale stört das nicht. Schnurscheu sind die kaum.

2. Nein, es gibt spezielle Schnurclips für die Rute: http://www.gerlinger.de/such/q?qvolltext=clip

Die werden über die Rolle an den Rutengriff geklemmt und dann die Schnur bei offenem Bügel eingeklemmt. Alternativ einfach Gummiband und Streichholz verwenden. Oder Freilaufrolle, wobei für meinen Geschmack dabei immernoch mehr Widerstand ist, als wenn man die Schnur ganz knapp in den Clip klemmt. Nebenbei hat man ne 1 a Bissanzeige...wenn die Schnur aus dem Clip ist, hat einer gezogen, wenn die Schnur durchhängt, hat man einen Fallbiss.

3. Ich angel mit ner 15 Gramm Pose und bleie die mit einem 15 Gramm Olivenblei aus. Wenn man leicht übertief stellt, liegt das Blei auf Grund, die Pose steht etwas höher und schräg und sobald der Aal zieht, hebt er meist das Blei an und die steht...oder er zieht die Pose runter, die Pose hebt das Blei an und schon hat er fast null Widerstand. Zumindest bei mir hat das immer gut geklappt.

ABER: In der Strömung großer Flüsse wird das nicht funktionieren. Da darf nur langsame Strömung sein. In scharfer Strömung nehm ich Grundmontagen.

Viel Erfolg.


----------



## LuckyPaul (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wie fangt ihr eure große Aale?*

Vielen Dank für deine Antwort ... hat mir bestimmt sehr geholfen 

Sobald es wieder etwas wärmer wird werde ich das mal ausprobieren ... |wavey:

-lp


----------



## hans albers (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wie fangt ihr eure große Aale?*

moin.. 

es gibt auch die möglichkeit einer montage 
Mit durchlaufblei auf grund und unterwasserpose

so ähnlich wie in der grafik
(ich benutze statt des köderfischsystems 
ein einfaches vorfach mit wurmhaken, und ein seaboom
als laufblei)

nachteile : beim auswerfen und einholen muss man darauf 
achten keinen tüddel reinzubekommen,
bei geäst im wasser hängergefahr gross...

ich hab schon mehrmals damit geangelt 
und es beissen auch viele barsche, brassen und auch mal ein zander ,
nicht nur aal...

greetz
lars


----------



## vermesser (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wie fangt ihr eure große Aale?*

@ Hans Albers: Ja, die Montage funktioniert auch. Allerdings nur bei etwas mehr Strömung und nur, wenn der Boden sauber ist...und werfen tut sie sich bescheiden, wie Du schon sagtest...

Wie machst Du das, daß die Montage sauber im Wasser ankommt...??? Bei mir hat das nur funktioniert, wenn ich sie direkt unter der Rutenspitze quasi auslegen konnte...und dann kann ich gleich mit Pose angeln.


----------



## hans albers (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wie fangt ihr eure große Aale?*

yup...

kann bei zu viel krabben
helfen, das werfen erfordert jedoch einige übung.

ansonsten möglicht flach auswerfen und
die schnur leicht straffen kurz vor 
dem aufprall....

dadurch hat man etwas weniger tüddel.

greetz
lars


----------



## LuckyPaul (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wie fangt ihr eure große Aale?*

Mit einem etwas größeren anti Tangle Röhrchen sollte man doch die gröbsten Verwicklungen vermeiden können ...


----------



## hans albers (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wie fangt ihr eure große Aale?*

yep..

hab ja schon erwähnt ,
ich benutze auch ein seaboom/antitangle 
für die laufbleimontage..

jedoch ist aufgrund des aufbaus der montage
ein gewisses mass an tüddeln voprogrammiert,
wenn sich das vorfach zb. um die pose wickelt,
oder mit dem blei vertüddelt..

kam bei mir jedoch die letzten male nicht mehr vor..


greetz
lars


----------



## vermesser (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wie fangt ihr eure große Aale?*

Selbst mit einem Anti-Tangle-Blei aus dem Karpfenbereich mit 30cm Röhrchen lässt sich das Getüdel nicht sicher vermeiden...weshalb mir das im Dunklen zu stressig ist...da muss ich sicher sein, daß die Montage tut, was sie sollt...weshalb ich eigentlich nur schwere Posen- oder mittlere Grundmontage, eventuell über der Steinpackung auch Paternostermontagen (angelehnt an die Liftmontagen der Brandungsangler) mit Endblei benutze.

Übrigens ist das mit der Liftmontage vielleicht ne Möglichkeit, den Köder über die Krabben zu hängen...ungefähr so sieht das dann aus: http://www.raubfische.de/Hecht-6.htm

Allerdings bastel ich das so, daß der Arm mit dem Köder durchgezogen werden kann...und das wirft sich ebenfalls bescheiden schön...ich werde da wohl mal mit Clips aus dem Brandungsbereich experimentieren.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 3879 (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wie fangt ihr eure große Aale?*

man ich muss wieder los, war erst 2mal dieses jahr draußen und für die ganz dicken ist es schon wieder fast zu spät.
blöde nur das arbeit/hausbauplanung und alles andere immer dazwischenfunkt, dabei sind die 4 ruten seit fast wochen fertig montiert im keller und brennen auf den einsatz.

zum threadthema:
1 rute mit tauwurm
1 rute ganzer fisch ca 8-12cm
1 rute fetzen
1 rute (wenn die 4. erlaubt ist bzw ich im privatgewässer angel) variabel zum testen neuer köder wie krabbenfleisch oder was auch immer.

vorfach generell nicht unter 45er mono, am besten gleich stahl, auch beim tauwurmangeln. 
ansonsten im stillwasser so leicht wie möglich, heißt 2-5gramm-pose, perfekt ausgebleit.
wirbel+ bleischrot(ca 0,5-1g) halten die montage am platz.

wenns zu windig wird gehts auf die grundmontage.

PS:
ohne anfüttern fängt man weniger.
heißt: 
frisch zerschnittene würmer und frisch filetierte weißfische in daumennagelgroße stücke geschnitten müssen sein.
alle 15min werden ein paar eingeworfen (stillwasser)

im fluß nehm ich geschlossene futterkörbe die mit fisch/wurm gefüllt sind.


----------



## LuckyPaul (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wie fangt ihr eure große Aale?*



vermesser schrieb:


> 2. Nein, es gibt spezielle Schnurclips für die Rute: http://www.gerlinger.de/such/q?qvolltext=clip
> 
> Die werden über die Rolle an den Rutengriff geklemmt und dann die Schnur bei offenem Bügel eingeklemmt. Alternativ einfach Gummiband und Streichholz verwenden. Oder Freilaufrolle, wobei für meinen Geschmack dabei immernoch mehr Widerstand ist, als wenn man die Schnur ganz knapp in den Clip klemmt. Nebenbei hat man ne 1 a Bissanzeige...wenn die Schnur aus dem Clip ist, hat einer gezogen, wenn die Schnur durchhängt, hat man einen Fallbiss.



Also eine Frage habe ich dabei noch ... und zwar geht es um die Bissanzeige. Ich hab da eher Angst, dass ich nachts einen Biss verpasse und nicht merke das der Fisch gerade Schnur nimmt. Am Rhein fahren auch nachts große Binnenschiffe vorbei, die mitunter einen Mordslärm machen.

Ich denke, dass die Rutenspitze die Bisse bei offenem Bügel nur noch sehr bedingt anzeigt (Feederruten wohl noch eher als andere). Ob ich es am Wasser hören kann, wenn die Schnur von der Rolle läuft ist mir auch nicht unbedingt klar ... Und sehen bei Nacht ist auch nicht so toll 

Also müsste man doch eigentlich noch eine zweite Bissanzeige installieren, oder ist das nicht notwendig? Einen elektronischen Bissanzeiger wollte ich nicht verwenden. Was ist von diesem hier zu halten? Kennt das Gerät jemand? (Obwohl es sich hier auch um einen elektronischen Bissanzeiger handelt :q )

http://cgi.ebay.de/Ruten-Clip-Bissa...em&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_77&hash=item3cacce7c22

Also, wie sind eure Erfahrungen beim nächtlichen Ansitz?

-lp


----------



## firemirl (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wie fangt ihr eure große Aale?*

Laß bloß die Finger von die Dinger !!! #d

Sind super zum :v!!!

Hatte mir auch mal 2 von denen für Kleines Geld bei Ebay geschossen und sie hielten den ersten Morgentau schon nicht aus.
Ich habe zur Nacht die Ruten flach mit Freilaufrolle (Freilauf max. offen / je nach Strömung) und Funk-Bissanzeiger draußen.
Ne steil aufgestellte Rute habe ich nur noch selten im Einsatz und auch nur dann wenn ich auf der anderen Flußseite in hängerträchtigen Bereichen angle.


----------



## vermesser (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wie fangt ihr eure große Aale?*



LuckyPaul schrieb:


> Also eine Frage habe ich dabei noch ... und zwar geht es um die Bissanzeige. Ich hab da eher Angst, dass ich nachts einen Biss verpasse und nicht merke das der Fisch gerade Schnur nimmt. Am Rhein fahren auch nachts große Binnenschiffe vorbei, die mitunter einen Mordslärm machen.
> 
> Ich denke, dass die Rutenspitze die Bisse bei offenem Bügel nur noch sehr bedingt anzeigt (Feederruten wohl noch eher als andere). Ob ich es am Wasser hören kann, wenn die Schnur von der Rolle läuft ist mir auch nicht unbedingt klar ... Und sehen bei Nacht ist auch nicht so toll



Also ich mach das so, daß ich die Schnur knapp in den Clip klemm, die Rute in einem leichten Winkel zur Schnur flach ablege und ein Knicklicht an die Rutenspitze klemme.

Bisher hab ich keinen Biss verpasst.


----------



## LuckyPaul (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wie fangt ihr eure große Aale?*



firemirl schrieb:


> Laß bloß die Finger von die Dinger !!! #d
> 
> Sind super zum :v!!!



Na das ist ja schonmal eine Aussage 

aber was nehme ich dann zur Bisserkennung, wenn ich nicht sicher bin das ich das herauszupfen der Schnur aus dem Clip mitbekomme?

Ich könnte doch eigentlich hinter dem Clip etwas in die Schnur hängen ... nur ist das bei der Schiffahrt im Rhein immer so eine Sache. Wenn ein größerer Pott vorbeifährt, erzeugt er soviel Unterströmung, dass er die Schnur samt Bissanzeiger strafft. Und ich habe echt keine Lust bei jedem Schiff den Bissanzeiger neu einzustellen.

Man könnte natürlich etwas Gewicht in die Schnur hängen, dann spühr der Fisch aber u.U. wieder einen Widerstand ...

Ideen?

-lp


----------



## LuckyPaul (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wie fangt ihr eure große Aale?*



vermesser schrieb:


> Also ich mach das so, daß ich die Schnur knapp in den Clip klemm, die Rute in einem leichten Winkel zur Schnur flach ablege und ein Knicklicht an die Rutenspitze klemme.
> 
> Bisher hab ich keinen Biss verpasst.



Ahh, jetzt haben sich die Antworten überschnitten 

Also siehst du die Bisse trotz offenem Bügel noch in der Rutenspitze?

-lp


----------



## vermesser (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wie fangt ihr eure große Aale?*

Ja, ich sitze normalerweise direkt an den Ruten um sofort reagieren zu können...wenn ich merke, daß die Spitze zittert, nehm ich die Schnur sogar per Hand aus dem Clip...und wenn irgend möglich angel ich mit Pose um zu sehen, wohin der Fisch will...entsprechend lange warte ich mit dem Anschlag, von sofort bis 15 Minuten ist alles möglich...

Dazu muss ich aber sagen, daß ich nicht an großen Strömen mit starkem Schiffsverkehr angel und daß ich selten die ganze Nacht sitze, sondern 2-4 Stunden nach Sonnenuntergang...das heißt, ich angel die Zeit, wo ich da bin aktiv und wach...meines Erachtens nach ist das die beste Zeit, wenn bis dahin nichts läuft, kommt meistens auch nix mehr.

Wenn stationäres Angeln nix bringt, zupf ich auch immer meterweise ran mit Tiroler Hölz oder zuppel die Pose Stück für Stück ran...


----------



## LuckyPaul (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wie fangt ihr eure große Aale?*

Naja,

wegen der doch starken Strömung und dem Schiffsverkehr kommt Posenangeln nur bedingt in Frage.

Egal, ich werde es einfach mal ausprobieren und mich gegebenenfalls hier nochmal melden.

Auf jedenfall danke ich dir und den anderen für die wertvollen Tipps #6

ciao,

-lp


----------



## firemirl (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wie fangt ihr eure große Aale?*

Tja, das ist aber immer die große Frage wann sie denn nun beißen.
Gerade beim Aal habe ich feststellen können, dass die alt hergebrachte Regel bis 01.00 Uhr nicht mehr so ganz zutreffend ist.
Beweis: Mein letzter Ansitz. Ok, ist sicherlich sehr früh im Jahr gewesen aber auch die letzten Jahre habe ich sehr oft mitten in der Nacht gefangen wenn alle anderen bereits die Sachen gepackt haben.

Und gerade am Rhein und einem Ansitz die ganze Nacht hindurch ist eine 100%tige Aufmerksamkeit fast nicht machbar.
Wie schon geschrieben ist meines erachtens der klassische elektrische Bissanzeiger die beste Alternative.
Zumal wenn man wie ich nicht nur spezifisch und ausschließlich dem Aal hinterher ist und auch gerne mal nen netten Beifang betrachten kann/will.


----------



## LuckyPaul (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wie fangt ihr eure große Aale?*

Ich sitze auch meist ewas länger, alleine schon weil ich mir die unmöglichsten Stellen aussuche. Da muss ich meist lange Wege und einige Kuhdrühte überwinden bis ich an meinem Platz sitze :q

Und dann bleib ich für gewöhnlich auch etwas länger ...

Welchen Bissanzeiger kannst du denn empfehlen? Ich bin auf diesem Gebiet nämlich ziemlich unwisend |uhoh:

-lp


----------



## vermesser (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wie fangt ihr eure große Aale?*



firemirl schrieb:


> Tja, das ist aber immer die große Frage wann sie denn nun beißen.
> Gerade beim Aal habe ich feststellen können, dass die alt hergebrachte Regel bis 01.00 Uhr nicht mehr so ganz zutreffend ist.



Stimmt, aber Aufwand und Nutzen stehen dann in keinem Verhältnis mehr...und wenn man wie ich oft abends nach der Arbeit loszieht, hat man gewisse Einschränkungen, wenn man morgens wieder raus muss...ich gleich das dadurch aus, daß ich in der Saison 2-4 Abende die Woche am Wasser bin  !


----------



## firemirl (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wie fangt ihr eure große Aale?*

Auch wenn mich wahrscheinlich wieder viele von anderem Gerät überzeugen wollen, so habe ich mir unlängst das Set von DAM Quick Alert zugelegt und bin voll zufrieden.
3 Bissanzeiger mit Funkbox für rund 100 Euronen.
Sicherlich gibt es auch die billige Alternative ohne Funk ala Lidl, Askari und Co. für 5€ das Stück aber da muß man dann gehörige Abstriche in Punkto Qualität und Funktionalität machen.
Soll heißen, dass viele Billigprodukte weder eine min. getauchte Platine (Feuchtigkeitsschutz) noch eine einstellbare Sensibilität haben. Von der allg. Qualität mal ganz zu schweigen.
Und hier ist das Set schön in der Mitte zwischen Ramsch und meines Erachtens völlig preislich überzogenen Produkten aus der CarpSzene zu 50-100€ pro Stück und teurer.


----------



## firemirl (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wie fangt ihr eure große Aale?*

@vermesser

Ich meinte auch Ansitze die die ganze Nacht dauern. Also auch mit nem Schläfchen wenn einen die Fische  lassen.


----------



## hans albers (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wie fangt ihr eure große Aale?*

moin..

jeder so wie er möchte..

 ich benutze keine elektr.bissanzeiger...
das gepiepse geht mir nur auf die nerven..:q

bleibe oldschool mit aalglöckchen 
und gummiband/streichholz

greetz
lars


----------



## vermesser (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wie fangt ihr eure große Aale?*



firemirl schrieb:


> @vermesser
> 
> Ich meinte auch Ansitze die die ganze Nacht dauern. Also auch mit nem Schläfchen wenn einen die Fische  lassen.



Jupp, jeder wie er will. Ich denke, von der Fängigkeit nimmt sich das nix, ob man oft oder lange angelt.


----------



## BigBoef (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wie fangt ihr eure große Aale?*

Bin das letzte Jahr das erste mal wieder nach Jahren auf Aal gegangen. 

Angelort: ein Fluss mit geringer Strömung
Köder: Tauwurm mit Ködernadel aufgezogen (Hakenspitze schaut raus)
Hakengröße: zwischen 1er und 6er (je nachdem wie beißfreudig sie waren)

Habe nur 1m bis max 2m vom Ufer aus auf Grund geangelt. Selbst an leichten Fließgewässer ist angeln mit der Pose recht beschwerlich.

Fänge : 17 Aale wovon der Größte 93cm war.

Werde dieses Jahr aber auch mal mit anderen Köder auf ihn gehen (Köfi, Bienenmade, Krebse, Garnelen...) das volle Programm 

Wenn ich bei uns am Rhein auf Aal gehe mach ich es genau so, aber wer am Kanal angelt würd ich empfehlen in die Schiffsrinne zu werfen, da durch die Schiffsschrauben die kleineren Fische zerkleinerd werden, die auf den Grund sinken und der Aal dadruch ein Festmahl hat.

noch ein kleiner Tipp am rande gibt auch gute Dips für Aal
-> Hänchendip müsst ihr echt mal versuchen da wird der Tauwurm ohne     Dip links liegen gelassen :-D


----------



## vermesser (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wie fangt ihr eure große Aale?*



BigBoef schrieb:


> noch ein kleiner Tipp am rande gibt auch gute Dips für Aal
> -> Hänchendip müsst ihr echt mal versuchen da wird der Tauwurm ohne     Dip links liegen gelassen :-D



Was ist Hänchendip????? Nichtmal das Goorakel weiß weiter...


----------



## firemirl (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wie fangt ihr eure große Aale?*

Jo, genau das würde ich auch gern wissen.
Wohl kaum die kleinen Döschen von McDoof in Curry, Süss-Sauer usw.


----------



## BigBoef (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wie fangt ihr eure große Aale?*

Den gab es bei uns im Angelladen. Leider nur eine bergrenzte Stück zahl.
Der riecht 1:1 nach gegrillten Hänchen 
Habe den leider auch sonst niergentwo mehr zum Verkauf gesehen 
aber echtes teufelzeug


----------



## vermesser (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wie fangt ihr eure große Aale?*

Gib mal einen Tipp von welcher Firma oder so das ist? Es gibt ja die seltsamsten Sachen. Hab mal von einem Lockstofftest gelesen, wo die Aale am besten auf Tauwürmer mit Vanillearoma abgingen.


----------



## Pernod (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wie fangt ihr eure große Aale?*

Mir fällt spontan nur dieses ein. :g


----------



## vermesser (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wie fangt ihr eure große Aale?*

Hihi, is ja geil...Hähnchenaroma zum Angeln. Vielleicht sollte man auf Aal mal mit gebratenen Hähnchenschenkeln vom Grillwagen losziehen? Das wäre dann sicher auch ein sehr selektiver Köder für Aale ab 8 Pfund??


----------



## Koalano1 (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wie fangt ihr eure große Aale?*



vermesser schrieb:


> Hihi, is ja geil...Hähnchenaroma zum Angeln. Vielleicht sollte man auf Aal mal mit gebratenen Hähnchenschenkeln vom Grillwagen losziehen? Das wäre dann sicher auch ein sehr selektiver Köder für Aale ab 8 Pfund??


 

Ich denke, dass ich das mal beim nächsten Ansitz testen werde#6


----------



## anbeisser (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wie fangt ihr eure große Aale?*

Moin !

Mal wieder etwas ernster ....|supergri

Also ich fing meine Aale meistens so ca 5-10m vom Ufer entfernt.
Fast alle bissen auf den guten alten Tauwurm.Egal ob im Laden gekauft oder im Garten gesammelt.
Einzig Rotwürmer sammle ich NUR vom Misthaufen im Garten.
Ist zwar etwas umständig die quirligen Dinger auf den Haken zu ziehen aber da Sie extrem stark riechen,sind Sie immer ein guter Köder.
Als Köderfisch nehme ich meist gefrorene Plötzen.Entweder als Ganzfisch mit ca 5-7cm oder Kopf oder Schwanzende.
Beim Komplettfisch steche ich mit der Ködernadel noch mehrere kleine Löcher in den Fisch.Dann duftet es noch besser herraus.
Als Geheimtip gelten auch kleine Maränen.
Aal-Lockstoffe kann man sich meines Erachtens sparen.
Erstens kosten Sie nicht gerade wenig und zweitens wird sich ihre Frau auch wieder mit Ihnen ins Bett legen. 

Wichtig ist auch das man scharfe Haken (z.B.Gamakatsu) am z.B. Öhrhaken selbstgebunden und ruhig ein sehr feines etwa 40cm langes Stahlvorfach (DRENNAN) benutzt.
Mein DRENNAN ist extrem fein und hält 4-5Kg.
Das ist von Vorteil,denn Aale haben viele kleine Zähne und hin und wieder nimmt auch ein Hecht oder Zander, wie bei mir neulich, den Köderfisch.
Wenn Sie im Sommer an der Elbe angeln,werden Sie wegen der Wollhandkrabben :c ein solches Stahlvorfach schätzen lernen .....

Über das richtige Aalwetter kann man sich streiten.

Ich fing z.B.bei Vollmond genauso wie bei Neumond.
Entscheidender ist nach meinen Erfahrungen eher die Wassertemperatur.Als Vorteilhaft geltem Wassertemperaturen über 15Grad,fallender Luftdruck oder wenn ein Gewitter im Anmarsch ist.
Im Moment dürften kleinere flache Gewässer,z.B Überschwemmungstümpel mit frischem Wasser,die sich schnell erwärmen, am aussichtsreichsten sein.
Bei grösseren Überschwemmungsgewässern besonders die flachen überschwemmten Gebiete nahe den normalen Uferkanten.
Dort steht meist der Kleinfisch.Folglich auch Aal,Hecht oder Zander usw.
Man kann aber durchaus auch mal einen Aal kurz nach der Schneeschmelze fangen.Wahrscheinlich aber eher deshalb,weil man Ihm den Köder vor den Kopf geschmissen hat.

P.S. Ganz Wichtig !
Wenn Sie das Rauchen schon nicht lassen können.
Waschen Sie ihre Hände bevor Sie den Köder aufziehen gründlich mit Seewasser und reiben Sie ihre Hände mit Gras, Sand oder Schlamm vom Ufer ab.Aale sind die besten Riecher der Erde und es könnte Sie den Erfolg kosten.

So jetzt hoffe ich das es wieder wärmer wird und ich lospirschen kann.

Mit besten Grüssen 
Anbeisser


----------



## vermesser (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wie fangt ihr eure große Aale?*



Koalano1 schrieb:


> Ich denke, dass ich das mal beim nächsten Ansitz testen werde#6



Berichte von Deinen Erfahrungen. Was mir spontan noch einfällt- wie wäre es mit Grillhähnchenboilies in Fischform...könnte klappen und Beifänge in Form von 50 pfündigen Raubkarpfen bringen  !


----------



## hans albers (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wie fangt ihr eure große Aale?*

..nimm doch nen ganzes hähnchen.. 
dann beisst vielleicht sogar noch n waller..

greetz
lars




ps. ick brauche das ganze lock/aroma gedöns
auch nicht ...
tauwurm oder köder fisch, dat funzt.


----------



## börnie (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wie fangt ihr eure große Aale?*



Koalano1 schrieb:


> Ich denke, dass ich das mal beim nächsten Ansitz testen werde#6



angeber !
deine WG -30- gramm-ruten tragen so einen richtigen puter nie im leben..

leute, der 1. april is gone...


----------



## firemirl (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wie fangt ihr eure große Aale?*

|good:

 

Werde Mittwoch Deinen Tipp testen und Dir dann berichten aus der alten Heimat.
Gib mal Info......|wavey:
Eher Richtung Eisenbahnbrücke oder Kläranlage?

Toto


----------



## börnie (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wie fangt ihr eure große Aale?*



firemirl schrieb:


> |good:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




toto-- mach das und lass mal hören.

wegen der stelle und einzelheiten - hast PN !

ich muss mich langsam auch mal aufraffen. aber irgendwie kann ich den hechten noch nicht abschwören ...

|wavey:


----------



## BigBoef (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wie fangt ihr eure große Aale?*

werde die tage mal foto von dem dipp machen und nachschauen von welcher firma der ist. 
wenn das wetter die woche passt werde ich versuchen meine erste schlange dieses jahr am rhein zu fangen


----------



## rambo_hart (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wie fangt ihr eure große Aale?*

Ende dieser Woche werde auch ich mich wieder auf die Jagd machen, wäre doch gelacht, wenn nicht mind. eine große Schlange an den Haken beißen sollte. 
Lieber versprech ich nichts zu viel, ansonsten stehe ich Ende der Woche blöd dar, aber wenn ich doch ein paar schöne fangen sollte, werde ich natürlich gern berichten, wie ich diese gefangen habe und Bilder gibts dann auch!!!


----------



## vermesser (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wie fangt ihr eure große Aale?*

So, nachdem ich jetzt einige Abende bissel rumgetestet habe und auch schon 3 Aale fangen konnte, hab ich dann doch mal wieder ne Frage: Hat jemand von den Aaljägern belastbare Erfahrungen zum Anfüttern auf Aal? Ich habe in den letzten Tagen mit Futterkorb, gefüllt mit Fischstücken, Würmern und Heringen, geangelt...und auch gefangen.

Bringt es mehr, über mehrere Tage anzufüttern, also jeden Abend ne Handvoll Fischstücke und Würmer zu versenken? Oder eher nicht? 

Würde nämlich aufgrund des sehr hängerträchtigen Bodens lieber mit Pose angeln...auf dem Futterplatz.

Was meint Ihr?


----------



## börnie (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wie fangt ihr eure große Aale?*

moin vermesser !


zzzzz....ich breche in diesem jahr meinen absoluten rekord--- bis ende mai noch keine große schlange gefangen ----und es auch noch nicht ernsthaft versucht. wir haben wassertemps um 10° und da ist meine motivation noch ziemlich im keller.

also, mit der anfütterei über tage habe ich eher mäßige erfahrungen.
ich hatte mal das glück, einige jahre "fußweit" an einem aal-reichen kanal zu wohnen. was bietet sich da mehr an, als jeden abend einen spaziergang ans wasser zu unternehmen und die dicken schlangen anzufüttern. 
was ich gefangen haben, waren aber alles andere als XXL-aale. zander, große karpfen usw....
nett - aber irgendwie doch "daneben"...

meine meinung dazu : anfüttern ist beim aal quatsch...man muss sie anlocken. 
an tagen an denen er läuft, kann man ganze rudel an der angelstelle versammeln. mit dem richtigen köder dann die großen rauspicken, also selektieren....das ist die kunst...

viele grüße
#h


----------



## Magdeburger (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wie fangt ihr eure große Aale?*

Hm, ich habe jetzt in einem kleinen Gewässer in Halb-Fussballplatz-Größe mit Potential seit Montag jeden Tag immer so gegen 19Uhr-20Uhr angefüttert, mit Eisbomben mit zerhakten Würmern, Fischen und Fischmus. Das Gewässer ist sehr stark verkrautet und angefüttert habe ich an einer größeren Lücke an der Schilffkante, die gut windgeschützt ist. Dort geht ein sehr flacher Sandbankbereich dann nach 2-3 Metern direkt ins Kraut über. Genau auf der Sandbank will ich es mit Köderfisch versuchen. Am WE soll es ja wärmer werden. 

Bitte Petrus, mach, dass ich ein paar schöne Aale kriege. #h Heute wird der erste Ansitz gemacht. Ich werde es mehrere Tage versuchen, auch wenn ich jede Nacht bis Mitte nächster Woche dort sitze, denn dort sind definitiv sehr große Schlangen drin. Rekord: 110cm. (nicht voin mir)


----------



## vermesser (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wie fangt ihr eure große Aale?*



börnie schrieb:


> meine meinung dazu : anfüttern ist beim aal quatsch...man muss sie anlocken.
> an tagen an denen er läuft, kann man ganze rudel an der angelstelle versammeln. mit dem richtigen köder dann die großen rauspicken, also selektieren....das ist die kunst...
> #h


 
Und wie lockst Du sie an Tagen an denen sie laufen? 

Ich wohn ja auch fußweit vom See und hätte die Möglichkeit, jeden Abend zu fischen.

Nebenbei: Bisher hast Du bei 10-12 Grad Wassertemperatur auch nix verpasst. Die Aale beißen zwar, aber wie ich schon in einem anderen Thread schrieb, laufen sie nicht. Man muss ihnen den Köder auf den Kopf werfen und nach dem Biss bewegen sie sich vielleicht einen halben Meter...das ist das reine Glückspiel...ich glaub einen Meter neben dem Aal wird der Köder ignoriert.


----------



## anbeisser (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wie fangt ihr eure große Aale?*

Nabend !

Na,laufen die Aale schon ?

Will heute Abend mal an den Aland (Elbnebenfluss) im Vierländereck NS/SA/MV/BB.
Will es dort mal auf den überschwemmten Flächen probieren.
Die sind nicht so tief,das Wasser ist dort wärmer und der Aal findet dort Würmer und Brutfische.
Mückenspray ist wohl Überlebenswichtig !!!

Werde mich morgen mal melden .



Moin !

Nüscht gefangen. Das einzige was gut gebissen hat(naja gestochen) hat,waren die Mücken.:v

MfG
Der Anbeisser


----------



## vermesser (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wie fangt ihr eure große Aale?*

Und, wie läufts bei den Großaaljägern? Trotz eigentlich optimaler Bedingungen (warm, Gewitterluft, kaum Wind, kaum Mond) beißt im Prinzip gar nichts. Meiden Aale Seerosenfelder??? Eigentlich doch nicht, oder?


----------



## firemirl (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wie fangt ihr eure große Aale?*



vermesser schrieb:


> Meiden Aale Seerosenfelder??? Eigentlich doch nicht, oder?



Haste Dir ja im Prinzip schon selbst beantwortet.

:m Tach erstmal.

Bei mir liegt es im Moment einfach an der mangelnden Zeit. Komme leider nicht los um nen anständigen Schleicher auf Kreuz zu legen. Jedoch ist Sonntag Schluß mit der Abstinenz.
Hoffe das dann wieder was geht.
Wenn man den Berichten von manchen glauben schenken darf, laufen Sie jedenfalls in der Elbe. 
Also warum sollten Sie dann nicht auch bei mir wieder beißen?
Mein Flüßchen hat z.Zt. gute 18 Grad !!!

Da hilft nur eines.......#:


----------



## vermesser (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wie fangt ihr eure große Aale?*

Ja ja, ich weiß auch, daß man theoretisch Aale am Rand und in Seerosenfeldern fangen kann, zumindest im Fluss...aber im See ist nichts, gar kein Aalbiss mehr zu verzeichnen am Schilf oder in den Seerosen? Anfang-Mitte Mai gab es da noch welche, aber wo sind die hin? Weder auf Wurm noch auf Köfi oder sonstwas, kein Biss...war fast jeden Abend und bin seit 8 (ACHT) Abenden Aal-Nicht-Fänger...Also wohin verkrümeln sich die Aale im Sommer in großen Seen?


----------



## firemirl (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wie fangt ihr eure große Aale?*

Hast Du schon mal daran gedacht, das in diesem See evtl. nichts mehr zu holen ist?
Ich meine, das ich nicht weiß in wie weit bei Dir dort Besatzmaßnahmen durchgeführt werden. Evtl. ist der Bestand einfach erschöpft. Denn vermehren werden Sie sich bekanntlicher Weise nicht im See.
Ansonsten sind gerade in Seen an den Schilf und oder Seerosenkanten  die HotSpots.
Falls Du den See vom Boot aus beangeln darfst, würde ich mich so 10-15 Meter von der Kante entfern postieren und mal 2 Posenruten auslegen. Jeweils nen Meter von der Kante entfernt und dann Grund + Mittelwasser.


----------



## Morrie (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wie fangt ihr eure große Aale?*

denkt dran

der aal jagd jetzt bevorzugt hinter fischbrut her ; um diese 

jahreszeit haben bei mir die aalfänge generell nachgelassen


----------



## vermesser (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wie fangt ihr eure große Aale?*



firemirl schrieb:


> Hast Du schon mal daran gedacht, das in diesem See evtl. nichts mehr zu holen ist?
> Ich meine, das ich nicht weiß in wie weit bei Dir dort Besatzmaßnahmen durchgeführt werden. Evtl. ist der Bestand einfach erschöpft. Denn vermehren werden Sie sich bekanntlicher Weise nicht im See.
> Ansonsten sind gerade in Seen an den Schilf und oder Seerosenkanten  die HotSpots.
> Falls Du den See vom Boot aus beangeln darfst, würde ich mich so 10-15 Meter von der Kante entfern postieren und mal 2 Posenruten auslegen. Jeweils nen Meter von der Kante entfernt und dann Grund + Mittelwasser.



Doch, Bestand ist hundertpro da...es wurde besetzt und außerdem ist Nachtangeln verboten, so daß die Entnahme begrenzt sein dürfte...Wahrscheinlich liegt Morrie richtig, daß momentan soviel Laich und Brut da ist, daß die Aale komplett darauf fixiert sind.

Ich werde es morgen mal mit kleineren Köfis im Mittelwasser probieren, vielleicht liegt da ja des Rätsels Lösung...


----------



## BigBoef (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wie fangt ihr eure große Aale?*

Läuft es bei euch auch so schleppend auf Aal ?  Hatte vor ca. 2 wochen einen guten Beißtag gehabt. Hatte bestimmt 20 bisse konnte davon aber nur 2 verwerten, davon ist meinem Kumpel der eine noch aus der Hand gepflutscht und hat sich wieder zurück ins Wasser geschlängelt. Der andere hat den Deckel vom Eimer auf bekommen und wollte das selbe machen konnte aber wieder eingefangen werde 
Da ich noch mehr so Tage hatte wo ich die bisse nicht verwerten konnte habe ich mir 2 Haken zusammengebunden. Damit konnte ich direkt den ersten Aal fangen aber auch nur weil der gehakt wurde (unterm Kopf).
Bin der Meinung das die Tauwürmer vlt zu groß sind...
Demnach habe ich dann halbe benutzt aber komischer weise habe ich dann auf die keine bisse mehr -.-
war die Tage dann noch mal auf Aal aber irgentwie wollten die bei Vollmond nicht so (wie sieht es bei euch aus)...
gestern war ich dann noch mal für ne std. am Wasser konnte meinen einzigen biss direkt verwerten. Mein Köder war aber dieses mal Bienenmade die er voll genommen hat.

Habt ihr vlt irgent welche Tipps das der Aal am Tauwurm hängen bleibt? Macht ihr vlt die Freilaufrolle auf und lasst ihn abziehen oder wie positioniert ihr die Rute?
Ich habe die Rolle immer zu und stell die ganz normal auf den Rutenständer.


----------



## StatueOfLiberty (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wie fangt ihr eure große Aale?*



BigBoef schrieb:


> Läuft es bei euch auch so schleppend auf Aal ? Hatte vor ca. 2 wochen einen guten Beißtag gehabt. ...
> Bin der Meinung das die Tauwürmer vlt zu groß sind...
> ...
> war die Tage dann noch mal auf Aal aber irgentwie wollten die bei Vollmond nicht so (wie sieht es bei euch aus)...
> ...


 
Muss dir vollkommen zustimmen. Vor zwei Wochen hat es nur so geknallt. Letze Woche und am Wochenende: so gut wie gar nichts. Nur wenige verhaltene Bisse. Vielleicht war es der Mond?

Meine Aale habe ich dieses Jahr alle auf ganzen Tauwurm gefangen. Allerdings darf man den nicht zu lange im Wasser lassen. Er wird dann weniger interessant (fängt aber natürlich immer noch). Man kann wahrscheinlich auch mit halben Wurm fangen, allerdings muss man dann den Wurm öfter wechseln, da er schnell an Attraktivität verliert. Er wird dann immer noch Aale bringen (ich "höre" schon jetzt die Antworten "Meinen größten Aal habe ich auf einen 3 Tage im Wasser liegenden halben Wurm ..." usw.). Wenn man an seiner Methode zweifelt, kann man ja eine 2. Rute auslegen und mit halbem Wurm bestücken. Es gibt viele, die nur mit halben Wurm auf Aal gehen. youtube hat dazu auch ein Video von einem Holländer, der das immer so macht.

Bezüglich der Freilaufrolle: Alle meine Aale in diesem Jahr habe ich mit Rollen gefangen, die ohne Freilauf sind. Wenn du neben den Ruten bist, sollte es kein Problem sein. Willst du allerdings etwas entspannter an die Sache rangehen, ist ein Freilauf natürlich besser. Habe mir mittlerweile meine Angeln auch dementsprechend umgerüstet.


----------

